# El Gran Colisionador de Hadrones tiene posibilidades de extinguir La Tierra



## Fogonazo

Dos científicos denunciaron ante un tribunal de Hawai las actividades del mega acelerador de partículas Large Hadron Collider porque dicen que puede acabar con la humanidad.



Es una crónica judicial que parece sacada de un libro de ciencia ficción. Un juez de Hawai, el 50º Estado de los Estados Unidos de América, tendrá que decidir si detiene los trabajos de un laboratorio europeo, el Large Hadron Collider (LHC) de Ginebra, cuya construcción costó más de 5.000 millones de euros y que trabaja sobre uno de los proyectos de física cuántica más ambiciosos del mundo. ¿La razón? Podría acabar con la humanidad, el planeta Tierra y parte del universo. 

Dos científicos, el estadounidense Walter Wagner y el español Luis Sancho, han denunciado al Centro Europeo de Investigaciones Nucleares (CERN), que gestiona el LHC, al Gobierno de Estados Unidos, que aporta financiación, y a dos instituciones más que lo apoyan.

Luis Sancho ha contestado las preguntas de ADN.es para exponer el sentido del proceso judicial y defender su teoría. Él se presenta como "un científico y escritor español del campo de la ciencia de sistemas" y dice ser "pionero a nivel internacional en el campo del tiempo cíclico y la cosmología". 

Más allá de algunos aspectos de su currículum, Sancho rechaza las preguntas personales porque, entre otras razones, "no deberían interesar a los lectores". La entrevista que viene a continuación es el resultado de una conversación realizada mediante una decena de intercambios, vía correo electrónico y teléfono. 

Su teoría expone dos riesgos fundamentales: cuando el LHC entre en funcionamiento -se prevé que en mayo de 2008-, podría crear un agujero negro que literalmente se tragara al planeta y podría originar una "materia extraña" que convertiría la tierra en una estrella de neutrones sin vida tal y como la conocemos. Según Wagner y Sancho, la combinación de ambos peligros genera una probabilidad del 75% de que el LHC acabe con la Tierra. O, cómo explicó Sancho a la justicia estadounidense, "el CERN quiere que juguemos a la ruleta rusa con dos balas". 

Es importante precisar que las posturas de Sancho y Wagner son muy minoritarias entre la comunidad científica. El físico Juan José Gómez Cadenas afirma por ejemplo que la hipótesis de ambos científicos tiene una probabilidad "menor que la de que un meteorito termine con nuestra especie". Una de las razones de este rechazo es que la tesis carece de formalización matemática, un cálculo básico que respalde su razonamiento. La expresión más detallada de su teoría es un documento judicial, el affidávit que da fe de su denuncia ante notario, un documento que publicamos en formato pdf y en inglés.

No obstante, el proceso judicial lanzado por los dos científicos ya ha abierto un importante debate en EEUU. Medios de comunicación como el diario The New York Times y el canal de televisión MSNBC han dado una amplificadora cobertura, confrontando la opinión de Walter Wagner con la de físicos más académicos. Como no podía ser de otra forma con un debate científico sobre el fin del mundo, el tema también ha suscitado ya centenares de reacciones entre los blogueros.

Fuente y mas información:
http://www.adn.es/mundo/20080402/NWS-0306-LHC-probabilidad-laboratorio-extinguir-tierra.html
http://www.adn.es/tecnologia/20080402/NWS-0649-CERN-pasado-pasar-puede-haya.html
http://www.adn.es/files/ADNFIL20080402_0016
http://www.publico.es/ciencias/034173/podemos/encontrar/sorpresas/acelerador/lhc

Sobre el "Large Hadron Collider" LHC
http://es.wikipedia.org/wiki/Gran_Colisionador_de_Hadrones
http://lhc.web.cern.ch/lhc/


----------



## Dano

Interesante, no me había enterado de tal debate, nos quedan unos dias de vida    ejeje


----------



## steinlager

1 mes! habra q aprovecharlo entero jaja


----------



## SigmaOrion

Qué bueno, vamos a formar parte de un agujero negro! jaja, qué ganas de hablar pavadas que tienen! (digo esto libremente porque si estoy equivocado y realmente el agujero negro se traga la tierra entonces quién va a poder decirme que estaba equivocado? jaja ).

Muy buena la nota Fogonazo.

Slds...


----------



## caeg

De fiesta por 30 dias, faltar al cole, ofender a los profesores, robar a lo bruto, gastar dinero a lo tonto,JAJAJAJAJA
Que lista tan grande de cosas que hacer en 30 dias,
Contra ti fogonazo si esto no es cierto 
Saludos


----------



## mabauti

ya necesito unas vacaciones!


----------



## Eduardo

Es evidente que Luis Sancho, el "cientifico y escritor" acaba de escribir un libro y esta por salir al mercado.


----------



## asherar

caeg dijo:
			
		

> De fiesta por 30 dias, faltar al cole, ofender a los profesores, robar a lo bruto, gastar dinero a lo tonto,JAJAJAJAJA
> Que lista tan grande de cosas que hacer en 30 dias,
> Contra ti fogonazo si esto no es cierto
> Saludos



Lo único que comparto es lo de gastar dinero a lo tonto. 
Por lo demás, al diablo con el cole y los profesores!
Yo me buscaría una fémina y haría otras cosas más interesantes ! ! ! 

Es más, si quedan 30 días .... YA! estoy saliendo ...


----------



## asherar

Pero yo me pregunto:   

Qué tiene que decir un juez de EEUU si el laboratorio es SUIZO y está en EUROPA ?   

No estarán buscando una excusa para invadir Suiza, como a Irak, esta vez para quedarse con la guita de los bancos ?   

Hummmm!


----------



## electroaficionado

Oh no! Van a por el chocolate y los relojes! 

Dicho esto, me voy de joda JEJEJE.


----------



## PATEDEFUA

Buenisimo, yo que queria conocer los agujeros negros, ahora voy a tener uno en casa... uhmm o mi casa en un agujero negro. 

En fin... nos las vamos a ver negras


----------



## fernandob

que tema justo a mi me tiene esto hace tiempo intrigado.

ningun gobierno, ningun "manejador de millones" hace nada por nada.
nadie pondra miles de millones para ver que pasa con alguna teoria de un cientifico.

esa obra es ......monumental, y se corre el riesgo de que .......simplemente no ande o no de resultados satisfactorios.

invertir esos recursos que si bien es $$ que le sacan a la gente son recursos que se podrian usar para algo mas REAL como ser tantos problemas humanos que......ni hace falta que les mencione.

y yo me pregunto:

que hay de nuevo viejo ?
como decia el conejo.

que hay atras de eso ?
como dije, nadie hace nada por nada y eso es GIGANTE.
que esperan encontrar ? no es solo para que unos cientificos puedan llenar una tablita en un libro diciendo que el cuantion tiene mas carga que el piritron y que es de 10 a la menos 29 mil coulombios .
ni tampoco para que un viejo pueda dormir sacandose la duda si el protino neutrino antes de extinguirse libera un electron o un gas (como nosotros).

en fin, mas alla de la teoria atras hay la posibilidad de PODER, y mucho, y seguro que no lo diran,los proyectos, las posibilidades.

por que para el desarrollo ponemos todos la $$.
para los riesgos ponemos todos la cara.
pero para los beneficios.......esa se la llevan unas cuantas empresas privadas.

en fin....me gustaria saber que esperan.
que posibilidades les "vendieron" los cientificos a quienes pusieron la torta.

no tendremos una nueva bomba H ?
o terminara siendo  la montaña rusa magnetica mas larga del mundo (solo para protones   ).

no......ni para reirse.....siempre dejan a la gente de lado.


----------



## electroaficionado

fernandob dijo:
			
		

> no tendremos una nueva bomba H ?



Otra nueva?   
Pero si la que teniamos de antes funcionaba taaaaan bien...


----------



## juanma

electroaficionado dijo:
			
		

> Oh no! Van a por el chocolate y los relojes!



   Entre tu frase y la foto de Ralph, muy bueno el conjuto!

Relojes y chocolates....mmmm todo cierra ahora...
Voy a seguir investigando!

Saludos!


----------



## Andres Cuenca

Si quieren ver cuanto falta para el fin de nuestra existencia, les dejo la cuenta regresiva para la activacion del Gran Colisionador de Hadrones:

http://www.lhcountdown.com/

Saludos.


----------



## eb7ctx

Bueno....ya paso Mayo, y lo único que esta agujereado son mis bolsillos por culpa de la gasolina...jeje y la inflación galopante, que digo yo que eso se notaria de haber pasado?


----------



## Fogonazo

Li-ion dijo:
			
		

> Si quieren ver cuanto falta para el fin de nuestra existencia, les dejo la cuenta regresiva para la activacion del Gran Colisionador de Hadrones:
> 
> http://www.lhcountdown.com/
> 
> Saludos.




¡ Ahora entiendo por que e quieres ir de vacaciones “urgentemente”  !


Saludos


----------



## fernandob

no me aparece nada en esa pagina.......habra iniciado la explosion y sera esperar que llegue a mi hemisferio ?

por sea caso esta noche cierro la ventana.


----------



## Fogonazo

fernandob dijo:
			
		

> no me aparece nada en esa pagina.......habra iniciado la explosion y sera esperar que llegue a mi hemisferio ?
> 
> por sea caso esta noche cierro la ventana.




El agujero negro ya se "trago" la pagina



Después de un rato aparece un contador de cuenta regesiva a la puesta en marcha



Trago = Deglutió


----------



## Nilfred

El sector 4-5 esta a temperatura ambiente de 300°K, deben estar reparando algo que no dicen que es, así que duerman tranquilos que tardan 2 semanas en enfriar el bicho.
Encima el viernes se les cortó la luz, y varias cosas "made in china" ya fallaron.
Osea que enchufado está, y prendido también, pero por ahora no se pueden hacer experimentos.
El experimento del agujero negro es el ATLAS que está programado recíen para fin de año.


----------



## Guest

joder, pues segun el contador quedan 11 dias, esperemos que Nilfred tenga razon y asi nos quedaran unos meses mas.

Solo espero poder pinchar antes de 11 dias


----------



## fernandob

hace poco vi una foto de ese tobogan de electrones gigante.

se supone que es para probar esos  cositos microscopicos: neutrinos, protinos, eleutrinos, y todo eso que trina.

no entiendo por que esas bobinas gigantes, ademas de ser re-largo usa unas bobinas en las cuales una persona entra y hasta queda chiquita.

que quieren probar en verdad ?
a mi que no me vengan con que quieren saber cual es el valor exacto de Q o del e.
o que quieren saber si el electron es el macho y la laguna la hembra por que no soy una quinceañera para que me quieran engañar asi.

obvio que tampoco me van a decir cuales son sus espectativas......que va.
si sale bien se la guardan para ellos y si sale mal.......no lo diran por que como justificaran ese gasto requetemillonario que se pudo haber usado en cosas mas necesarias, mas "humanas" en el buen sentido si es que lo tiene esa pàlabra.

en fin, yo estoy lejos, lo unico que les recomiendo es que si se meten ahi adentro que verifiquen que no se meta una mosca con ellos .  

o que no me salgan convertidos en hulk,.....vieron ...2 versiones distintas.....nos querran preparar ?  

saludos


----------



## Chico3001

jajajjaa tipico siempre sale gente con lo del fin del mundo... bueno.. si el acelerador crea un agujero negro ni cuenta nos vamos a dar que algo fallo... simplemente desapareceremos.. 

En lo personal me gustaria dar una vuelta por ese acelerador.. debe ser impresionante verlo... 14Km de diametro... !


----------



## gatteen

jaja ala  no pues ya estamos en julio casi casi.. y yo creo que sigo vivo 
pues la verdad no creo que sea necesario crear esa materia.. jaja para que?

despues de que la creen, se quedaran.. y ahora que? jaja  aqui la tenemos, dame un kilo para llevarmela a la casa o que? ni que fueran tortillas...

la verdad tiene razon fernandob, imaginense cuantos millones niños africanos podrian comer dignamente por al menos unos años con 5000 millones de euros en la mano... eso alcanza para convertir cientos de miles de autos en autos a hidrogeno.. o cosas asi... jaja que nos esta pasando...

que clase de ser viviente lanza una moneda al viento diciendo.. ok, si cae cara ganamos y creamos lo imposible de crear, o cruz... desaparezco de esta dimension y aparezco en otra donde pueda ver el lado opuesto del cubo de rubik que quiero resolver...

simplemente generaria mas desgracia en el planeta... yo pienso que aunque lo que yo diga no va a salir de este foro, deberiamos de pensar mas en la humanidad en si, y no en tonterias como gastar cantidades millonarias en juguetitos que mueven cosithas a una velocidad cercana a la de la luz... jejeje

aunque si... crear un aro gigante de circunferencia casi perfecta de 14km de diametro, es genial.. yo quiero uno de esos jaja


----------



## mnicolau

2 Days 5 hs until LHC activation... no será este el último fin de semana no? El lunes vamos a saber...


----------



## Fogonazo

Espero que nadie destruya el planeta en estos días, ya que tengo que terminar un proyecto y sobre todo *!! Cobrarlo ¡¡*


----------



## electroaficionado

mmm...
Yo tengo que rendir 3 parciales y hacer dos proyectos....

En una de esas tengo suerte e implota todo...


----------



## Fogonazo

electroaficionado dijo:
			
		

> mmm...
> Yo tengo que rendir 3 parciales y *hacer dos proyectos*....
> 
> En una de esas tengo suerte e implota todo...




Si, uno de ellos ¿ Como separar el Rodio de una aleación en plata ?


----------



## electroaficionado

Uh cierto el Rhodio...
No se quien podra saber suficiente de eso...
Probaste investigar un poco sobre lo que yo te comente?


----------



## fernandob

yo sigo sin entender la foto que puso fogonazo, la primera de todo, el diametro de esa cosa, quieren acelerar una pequeña nave o particulas ?.

por que sera que no les creo un pomo ?


----------



## KARAPALIDA

uhhh mañana jua jua  

y si tiene razon el pipi este estamos en el horno   

dice 50/50  las posibilidades. 

Pregunta cuanto tiempo tarda el coso negro ese en tragarce a la tierra.  

PD: yo por las dudas me voy de Putas esta noche, a las 10hs a misa, 13hs el asadito con la flia. 14hs me voy al parque con mi hijo. 

Bue gente si no los vemos mas fue un placer forear con UD.

PD1: Con la mala leche que tengo seguro me come ami solo el coso negro ese.
PD2: Por si las moscas voy a estar al lado de mi suegra que ta hecha de materia negra la vieja chota.


----------



## Guest

Bueno gente, yo tambien me sumo, ha sido un placer conocerles a ustedes y al foro, desde luego, la palmemos o no, mañana haced todo lo que os guste hacer.


----------



## Nilfred

¡Mario, Mario! ¿Que me hicieron?


----------



## Manonline

Che todavia estamos vivos.. bah... por lo menos eso creo...


----------



## Guest

Manonline dijo:
			
		

> ... por lo menos eso creo...



   esa ha sido buena


----------



## Fogonazo

electroaficionado dijo:
			
		

> Uh cierto el Rhodio...
> No se quien podra saber suficiente de eso...
> Probaste investigar un poco sobre lo que yo te comente?



Yo de química entiendo tanto como de "Sánscrito" o sea *NADA*


----------



## pedolife

segun el contador falta 32 dias para que se acive
quizas hubo un problema y no lo activaron
hay que esperar mas 
saludos


----------



## Guest

pedolife dijo:
			
		

> segun el contador falta 32 dias para que se acive
> quizas hubo un problema y no lo activaron
> hay que esperar mas
> saludos



Pues a mi me pone que nos quedan 23 horas y media.


----------



## boximil1

quedense tranquilos que no pasara nada , estamos en buenas manos:

http://www.20minutos.es/noticia/220824/0/explosion/acelerador/CERN/


Un error matemático provoca una explosión en el laboratorio europeo de investigación nuclear
20MINUTOS.ES. 09.04.2007 - 19:52h Fermilab, el laboratorio estadounidense que construyó los grandes imanes del nuevo acelerador de partículas del CERN, se equivocó en cálculos básicos.
Se produjo una explosión que obligará a cambiar o reparar los 24 imanes que rodean el Gran Colisionador de Hadrones.
El error de Fermilab retrasará la inauguración del Gran Colisionador.

Los científicos no son infalibles.


Y si no que se lo digan a los que trabajan en el CERN cerca de Ginebra, Suiza, que vieron cómo se producía una explosión en el interior del túnel en el que se halla el acelerador de partículas debido a errores básicos en los cálculos matemáticos.


En el acelerador se quieren reproducir las condiciones que dieron lugar al Big BanLa explosión levantó de sus sujeciones un imán de 20 toneladas de peso, llenando de helio (el gas que se usa para enfriar los imanes) una de las galerías y obligando a evacuar el complejo, informaciónrma el diario británico The Times. 

Los daños obligarán a reparar los 24 grandes imanes situados a lo largo de las 17 millas de perímetro del acelerador y con los que se consigue que los protones de diversos haces choquen unos con otros.

Fermilab enrojece 

El suceso deja en muy mal lugar a Fermilab, el laboratorio de física estadounidense que construyó los imanes y los anclajes que ahora han saltado por los aires.

Al parecer Fermilab -que también construye el laboratorio rival, Tevatron- cometió varios errores elementales en el diseño de los imanes y de las sujeciones.

Pier Oddone, director del Fermilab, envió a consecuencia de la explosión un correo incendiario a sus empleados, en el que les decía que habían provocado "una cagada a nivel mundial". "Estamos estupefactos al ver que cometimos errores básicos en el equilibrio de fuerzas. No solo no fuimos capaces de verlo durante el proceso de diseño* sino también durante las cuatro revisiones de ingeniería realizadas entre 1998 y 2002 antes *de comenzar la construcción de los imanes".

Los imanes formaban parte del Gran Colisionador de Hadrones (LHC), con el que se quieren recrear las condiciones en las que se produjo el Big Bang y cuya inauguración se retrasará ahora varios meses.

Con el LHC se pretende hacer colisionar protones a una velocidad próxima a la de la luz. 

Los científicos esperan que las colisiones generen nuevas partículas, entre ellas el bosón de Higgs, una de las partículas fundamentales que se creen podrían explicar algunas de las propiedades clave de la materia.

--------------------------------------------------------------------------------


quedense tranquilos que prometieron no equivocarse mas, y si se equivocan en lo del agujero negro o algo a ese nivel dicen que pagaran los daños    
tranquilos que en los dias que faltan dicen que van a revisar todo de nuevo pero 8 veces, por que con 4 no alcanzo.
incluso las teorias.

PD: un posible desastre seria que no obtengan nada util, con lo cual han gastado años y  recursos impresionantes para que esas particulas tengan una montaña rusa gigante .
espero que por lo menos a esas particulas les parezca divertido el aparato ese.


----------



## electrodan

Por lo menos cuando activen esas bobinas capas que puedo catar algo de corriente gratis.


----------



## Chico3001

KARAPALIDA dijo:
			
		

> uhhh mañana jua jua
> 
> Pregunta cuanto tiempo tarda el coso negro ese en tragarce a la tierra.



PS unos 2 a 100 segundos... segun el tamaño del hoyito... o al menos eso tardan en implosionar las estrella cuando se convierten en hoyos negros.. 

Sea como sea no creo que nos demos cuenta que exploto...


----------



## electroaficionado

Y nos deformaremos como cuando homero pasa a la tercera dimension y se lo traga un agujero en la estructura misma del universo? =oP


----------



## Chico3001

espero que no por que seria doloroso jejejeje


----------



## Fogonazo

En realidad, el agujero ya se formo y nos "trago", pero como estamos dentro viajando a velocidad luz hacia "Mas adentro" no nos damos cuenta porque el tiempo se detuvo.


----------



## Guest

Chico3001 dijo:
			
		

> KARAPALIDA dijo:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> uhhh mañana jua jua
> 
> Pregunta cuanto tiempo tarda el coso negro ese en tragarce a la tierra.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> PS unos 2 a 100 segundos... segun el tamaño del hoyito... o al menos eso tardan en implosionar las estrella cuando se convierten en hoyos negros..
> 
> Sea como sea no creo que nos demos cuenta que exploto...
Hacer clic para expandir...


cuando de repente veas vacas y coches volar en horizontal sabras que te quedan 10 segundos de vida y que la cagaron.

Hey en serio, como serian esos ultimos 2-100 segundos? ¿ocurriria lo que dize fogonazo?

Fijo que el cabron de steven howkings esta esperando que la cagen para por fin saber que hay dentro de un agujero negro


----------



## Dano

Entré a la pagina LHCountdown y a la cuenta regresiva le faltan 31 días ¿?

Que habrá pasado...


----------



## Fogonazo

Dano dijo:
			
		

> Entré a la pagina LHCountdown y a la cuenta regresiva le faltan 31 días ¿?
> 
> Que habrá pasado...



En algún lado postearon que hubo un inconveiente con unos imanes gigantes y se demoro la puesta en marcha.

OOOOOooooo, como nos trago el agujero negro el tiempo pasa distinto


----------



## mnicolau

jajaj no, el problema de los imanes pasó en abril del año pasado...

http://www.elmundo.es/elmundo/2007/04/09/ciencia/1176153728.html

nos postergaron 1 mes el fin del mundo parece  , pero no encontré el por qué.

Saludos


----------



## asherar

O es que la ley de Murphy existe, y por eso les falló el cálculo, o han 
calculado los parámetros de un agujero negro esférico y sin rozamiento.

Yo no me preocuparía. 
Si la formación del agujero negro depende de la eficiencia de los científicos 
y de los ingenieros, entonces tenemos planeta y "circo" para rato.


----------



## Guest

Alejandro Sherar dijo:
			
		

> O es que la ley de Murphy existe, y por eso les falló el cálculo, o han
> calculado los parámetros de un agujero negro esférico y sin rozamiento.
> 
> Yo no me preocuparía.
> Si la formación del agujero negro depende de la eficiencia de los científicos
> y de los ingenieros, entonces tenemos planeta y "circo" para rato.



Si el circo me gusta, lo que no me gustan son los fuegos artificiales del final.


----------



## Jazz_Light

Acá ya caímos en el agujero negro. Es casi lo mismo que antes, sólo que subió el precio de los alimentos y de los combustibles. La nada misma.

_Ojalá que se trague mis deudas..._


----------



## ElVale

como si la tierra fuera una bola de ping pong que se la lleva hasta el viento...


----------



## arroyiitoo

en cada pagina hay una hipotesis distinta! por las dudas les dejo la cuenta regresiva del fin del mundo http://www.freewebtown.com/neomessiah/muerte.html
ahora que lo pienso nunca probe la sandia!


----------



## EzEkieL

de todas formas... uno siempre supo que iba a morir.... solo que no nos acordamos todos los dias.... y faltan que pasen estas cosas para que nos caiga la ficha.... 

yo creo que va a revolucionar todo... y se van a descubrir muchas cosas mas gracias eso. Es muy obvio que llegamos al limite de las herramientas que tenemos, faltan cosas nuevas....

Otro final copado, estaria bueno que pase algo como en el juego HALF LIFE, o la pelicula THE MIST......    esa es una linda opcion, pero no se si revolucionaria la tecnologia como a mi me gustaria que pase.


un abrazo para la comunidad de electronicos


----------



## arroyiitoo

uuuu nunca termine el half life :S
para mi es puro chamuyo lo que vamos a morir todos pero bueno, lo denunciaron los que saben asi que alguna coherencia lo que dicen debe tener... y encima si nos salvamos de esta pretenden hacer experimentos por 10 años y es casi imposible que no pase nada en esos 10 años asi que estamo hasta las manos!


----------



## Nilfred

Si no pueden ver el Boson de Higgs con el LHC, y bueno, habra que fabricar el VLHC (Very Large Hadron Collider) y así sucesivamente.
Si es por la materia obscura, ya la habían obtenido con el anterior, esperaban un plasma supercandente y en su lugar apareció un frío líquido superviscoso.
Para mí solo es mas de lo mismo.
Por otro lado esta bueno tener un agujero negro en casa, asi tiro toda mi basura en el. Y si el novio de mi hija no me gusta: "Vení flaco, pasa por acá", etc.
Ya me veo en la tienda diciendo, necesito un agujero negro y el vendedor que me replica, este es el complemento ideal del microondas, o algo por el estilo.


----------



## fernandob

notaron que a pesar de que aqui hay vida hace millones de años y de que hemos avanzado y vemos estrellas que dicen que estan a "años luz" de distancia NO HEMOS VISTO  VIDA EN NINGUN OTRO LADO.
si fuesen mas inteligentes deberian venir a vendernos espejitos.....
si fuesen como nosotros deberiamos escuchar por los radiotelescopios novelas de mierda como las que nosotros transmitimos.
y si fuesen menos inteligentes por lo menos veriamos un planeta habitable para ir a hacerlos mierda y ocuparselos.

pero nada.

y digo yo (ya en algun lado lo vi) :

y si somos los mas burros del universo ?
los mas lentos que aun no hemos llegado?
y el resto de las civilizaciones del universo son esos agujeros negros que dicen que andan por alli ?

si cada civilizacion al llegar a un punto de conocimientos (y arrastrado por su curiosidad y poca prudencia) se auto extinguio ?
algunos en guerras nucleares como planetas secos y muertos y otros como agujeros negros luego de haber hecho aparatos ultra sofisticados.

.
.
.
..
.
.
.
.

.
.no lo creo....es solo un poco de cine fantastico, soy de la epoca de "rumbo a lo desconocido" y mas alla de la cuarta dimension   .........


----------



## Jazz_Light

Creo que son las consecuencias que pagan las civilizaciones que quieren obtener el poder de Dios. Si algo nos ha enseñado Indiana Jones, es que el camino está lleno de trampas... y se mueren los nazis...



jdshk


----------



## Guest

fernandob dijo:
			
		

> notaron que a pesar de que aqui hay vida hace millones de años y de que hemos avanzado y vemos estrellas que dicen que estan a "años luz" de distancia NO HEMOS VISTO  VIDA EN NINGUN OTRO LADO.
> si fuesen mas inteligentes deberian venir a vendernos espejitos.....
> si fuesen como nosotros deberiamos escuchar por los radiotelescopios novelas de mierda como las que nosotros transmitimos.
> y si fuesen menos inteligentes por lo menos veriamos un planeta habitable para ir a hacerlos mierda y ocuparselos.
> 
> pero nada.
> 
> y digo yo (ya en algun lado lo vi) :
> 
> y si somos los mas burros del universo ?
> los mas lentos que aun no hemos llegado?
> y el resto de las civilizaciones del universo son esos agujeros negros que dicen que andan por alli ?
> 
> si cada civilizacion al llegar a un punto de conocimientos (y arrastrado por su curiosidad y poca prudencia) se auto extinguio ?
> algunos en guerras nucleares como planetas secos y muertos y otros como agujeros negros luego de haber hecho aparatos ultra sofisticados.
> 
> .
> .
> .
> ..
> .
> .
> .
> .
> 
> .
> .no lo creo....es solo un poco de cine fantastico, soy de la epoca de "rumbo a lo desconocido" y mas alla de la cuarta dimension   .........




Pienso que las probabilidades de que lo que digas sea cierto son abrumadoramente mas amplificadoras que las posibilidades de que seamos los unicos o los mas inteligentes. De echo esto que dizes es algo que ya me he planteado mas veces, yo opino que toda raza sociable adquiere lo que se llama inteligencia colectiva, esto se ve por ejemplo en abejas y hormigas donde el conjunto no solo es mas poderoso y fuerte, si no que es mas inteligente que un individuo aislado. Del mismo modo pienso que nosotros somos iguales, tenemos una "inteligencia global", a mi ver esta es jodidamente estupida, infantil e ignorante; por lo que veo logico que una expansion de los medios de comunicacion estimulase esta "inteligencia global", y a consecuencia veo que este "crecimiento intelectual global" nos llevaria a una etapa, no infantil, si no adolescente. He aqui el mayor peligro que le veo a la humanidad, de forma conjunta suponemos un ente inteligente, pero aun somos demasiado infantiles, si nos creciesemos mas solo llegariamos a una pubertad tecnologica y politica que nos acabaria arrastrando inevitablemente a nuestra autodestruccion, como cualquier adolescente sin padres limitadores. Y esto pienso, es el camino a seguir por casi cualquier tipo de vida inteligente, sea como sea para que la vida evolucione esta tiene que dar unos pasos hasta llegar a la inteligencia "superior", a partir de aqui es cuando la raza puede empezar a dominar el medio y no al reves; y es en este momento donde yo creo que ninguna especie se salvaria de si misma. Los limites de la computacion de datos se extreman hasta el ADN (la entidad mas pequeña con mayor capacidad de proceso del universo), a partir de aqui solo se puede extender con la metacomputacion, es decir, celulas que trabajan en conjunto siendo capazes de ralizar una cantidad de calculos brutales, el problema surge cuando tienes toda esta capazidad regida por un "firmware" que en su dia fue concebido para subsistir en un medio incontrolable y no para alterar el universo circundante.

Con esto digo que es inevitable por pura logica el echo de que los humanos nos vallamos a autoextinguir, si no tiempo al tiempo.


----------



## KARAPALIDA

Que palabras tan profundas amigos... me dejan pensando...

Podemos decir que la razón se basa en la existencia, y la existencia en la razón: pienso, luego existo Y existo y luego pienso. Pienso sí y sólo si existo

Primero me como un asadito, en ese momento "Pienso" porque no un fernecito,  luego existo, si fue con fernecito, existo negrito. Jua jua jua


----------



## Eduardo

Me como un asado, me tomo un fernet... Luego insisto.


----------



## Chico3001

Y funciono o seguimos en cuenta regresiva?


----------



## fernandob

seguimos en cuenta regresiva pero no por el LHC sino que por nosotros.
un poco mas lenta nomas pero del resultado que piensan los pesimistas.


----------



## Andres Cuenca

Que tal esta maquinita...

http://www.boston.com/bigpicture/2008/08/the_large_hadron_collider.html



			
				microsiervos.com dijo:
			
		

> sinceramente, si al final resulta que por activar el LHC acabamos con nuestro planeta en una suerte de evaporación cósmica; vistas las fotos… joder, al menos lo habríamos hecho con elegancia.


----------



## fernandob

con elegancia !

  

elegancia?

 

yo tengo paciencia.......ningun apuro.......el mas minimo, no tengo problemas en esperar 10 años y ver que resultado dio , si era tan urgente hacer eso que se ve en las fotos, si era tan necesario , mas necesario que tantisimas otras cosas, que se sacara "util" ? , lograremos energias alternativas ?
curar la idiotez que tenemos como especie ? con ese aparato?
o lo terminaran dejando y habra servido para que algunos cientificos se saquen alguna duda.

elegancia ?

hemos hecho arsenales gigantescos para defendernos de ..................nosotros mismos   

o se nadie , no vino ni alien , ni ET........nadie .
el univeso quizas este vacio y seamos un oasis en la inmensidad y que hemos hecho ?
destruirlo .......elegancia ? no hay forma.

desde que salimos de la categoria de "monos" y pasamos a la categoria de "hijos de Dios" y por ello los dueños de todo nos la pasamos destruyendo este oasis en el universo , hoy dia a pesar de que sabemos que estamso alterando el equilibrio ambiental de nuestro planeta nadie es capaz de ceder en su comodidad, en sus deseos de crecimiento .

elegancia ?

somos una plaga, un parasito que a pesar de ser inteligente actua como el mas burro de toda la creacion o evolucion (segun quien me quiera leer).

deprimente, esa es la palabra, no elegante.

ojala que algo suceda para bien por que seria una lastima.

que yo sepa ese aparato lo pagamos todos, toda la humanidad, los paises del primer mundo ponen dolares y euros y los del tercer mundo............bueno, de donde sacan esos dolares y euros los del primer mundo ?
quien sabe, a ver si me ayudan , diganme quienes de uds. tienen la lista, la explicacion clara que deberiamos tener todos acerca de este proyecto ........no el verso , tampoco una explicacion que comprenden solo 100 personas en el mundo y que dicen que el resto de los millones d eseres humanos somos demasiado tontos para comprenderlo.
diganme :
donde dice :
con este aparato vamos a poder resolver la ecuacion :
y*x al cuadrado * gh / integral de pi +4 
por que no sabemos  cual es el valor de X.

y que con esa ecuacion vamos a lograr ( ?) 

y para quienes no comprenden :

con ese aparato vamos a tener casi seguro energia limpia , o curar el sida, .....o una mas sencilla:
el hambre
o otra:
el calentamiento global que dentro de 50 años nuetrso nietos se tengan que agarrar la cabeza ..
o la mania de pelearnos y ser un sorete con nuestros vecinos.
vamos a poder viajar a otras partes del universo asi podremos expandirnos sin acabar con los recursos de nuesro unico planeta (habitat) .

por que yo aun no se cual es la utilidad de ese equipo , si calmar la duda de unos pocos, un arma nueva ?, un sueño loco ?
no se , ni idea.

hace años se vendian en EEUU refugios que se hicieron en la guerra fria por obsoletos , nucna se usaron.
el proyecto SETI uso muchisimos recursos , antenas , equipo, etc. para ver si escuchabamos Radio Venus .....
y ?

mientras tu hijo, mi abuelo y tantos otros se MUEREN en un hospital de mierda por que no hay un electromierdologo o algun otro aparato o un medico que te quiera atender bien aunque no tengas $$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$.

asi que yo dudo , dudo por que no se , y no he visto que me quieran ayudar a dejar de ser ignorante, y si he visto la historia y por eso dudo.
pero siempre espero que alguien me explique .


saludos


----------



## santiago

quedan 5 dias 
para el no se que va a pasar
capas que los vagos querian un motor gigante, o un ventilador, despues le ponen una helice y  cambian el clima de la tierra, o tenian plata y no sabian en que gastarla

justo que el jueves tenia un examen, o desaparece el mundo o me cago de frio por el ventilador    

pero si se les prende fuego capas nos ven en una galaxia lejana


saludos y feliz semana


----------



## KARAPALIDA

absolutamente impresionante, requeteimpresionante.

Pd: me olvide de conectar el conector dfbgr125478 sector tango alfa. jua juaaaa


----------



## santiago

no, te olvidaste de conectar la luz del baño jajaj

saludos


----------



## electroaficionado

Tranquilo fernandob!

Si se acaba el mundo no querras haberte pasado la ultima semana enojado con la humanidad!

Y si somos tan malos, entonces mejor que nos destruyamos de una, verdad?

Este aparatejo no tiene nada que ver con nada. Alguien lo queria hacer, otro queria pagarlo, y muchos queremos ver si se destruye el universo o pago las expensas.
La calidad de la raza humana no pasa por una rosquita rusa para atomos.

Saludos.


----------



## leop4

encerio se creen todo eso? y lo peor es que todos estan de acuerdo, es todo una falsa miren si esa cosita se va a tragar la tierra jajaja que risa. que ilusos son esos tipos. porque no hacen una maquina del tiempo. sabes que bien me vendria una de esas maquinas para volver hace 3 años y recuperar mis materias jajaja.


----------



## mabauti

aun estamos vivos!


----------



## electroaficionado

Cuando arranca la ruedita de la fortuna esta? Ya arranco? Estamos en un agujero negro? O se me quemo la lamparita?


----------



## leop4

hay que ver ami me dice que faltan 4 dias 8 horas 48 minutos jajajaja 

http://www.lhcountdown.com/


----------



## eLBARDOS

esto me suena como spiderman vs octopus   disfrutemos los ultimos dias!


----------



## electrodan

Capas que en un futuro estas cosas sirven, como por ejemplo la ecuacion de Maxwell.


----------



## Chico3001

Seguimos vivos? o el horizonte de los acontecimientos del hoyo negro creado esta afectando nuestro espacio tiempo haciendonos creer que seguimos vivos cuando en realidad ya morimos?


----------



## ciri

Mañana surgirá una nueva atracción turística..

""Venga y pasé.. a ver.. el primer agujero negro en la tierra.. nunca antes visto.."""


----------



## Fogonazo

Hoy Google esta "Chistoso", en su página de inicio pusieron un dibujito del colisionador


----------



## Ardogan

Estoy vivooooooo!
Pero todavía  no hicieron colisionar nada, faltan unos meses para eso.


----------



## ciri

muy bueno lo de google!..


----------



## DJ DRACO

si muy bueno, pero creo q hay mucha gente q ignora mucho.

y el tema del acelerador de particulas bolacean mucho mucho.


----------



## electroaficionado

Hoy en la radio un oyente "ilustrado" llamo para decir que habia un 700% de probabilidades que eso se chupe a toda la galaxia... 

La gente tiene un agujero negro entre las dos orejas.


----------



## ciri

aa.. eso de llama envidia...

Hoy escuche que hay científicos argentinos trabajando en ese gran equipo...


----------



## mabauti

todo sea por bien de la ciencia


----------



## Trick21

son las 17:44 (argentina) y el LHC no exploto... tras su inauguracion. Ahora solo hay que esperar al 21 de octubre cuando se ejecutara el primer choque de particulas... y ahi se puede decir: 

que se decide todo... morimos todos! en un gran boom! o logramos decifrar los misterios del universo!

saludos

PD: hasta el 22 de octubre si se nos permite!


----------



## electrodan

Yo quería lucecitas! Y no exploto nada! :evil: 
Espero que mañana si...  
PD:el www.lchcountdown.com no funciona mas.  :x


----------



## santiago

se lo chupo el agujero negro, hicieron una prueba ilegal

justito el 21 es mi cumpleaños mmmm de regalo un agujero negro

saludos


----------



## fernandob

creo que se pueden mencionar algunas "realidades":

1 --- si para hacer lo que quieren hacer tuvieron que hacer lo que hicieron, eso quiere decir que no es un evento que se de facilmente en la naturaleza, nuestra naturaleza en la que vivimos podemos de cir que para nosotros es "estable".
como dije van a hacer con muchisimio esfuerzo algo que quizas no sea estable.
no tengo idea de las consecuencias, ni se si ellos, si la tuviesen clara no habrian tenido que hacer eso.

2 --- costo fortuna de fortuna, y es "para la ciencia".
decile a la señora que no puede operar a su hijo, o al que se esta MURIENDO de habre en aquiel lugar, o a ese niño que quedo huerfano por una bomba y nadie le da bola.
*decile vos cual es la prioridad del ser humano.*
deciselo vos por que yo no me animo, no tengo cara.

3 --- y si esa mierda no cumple ?
como el proyecto SETI que era para escuchar señales de radio y luego se avivaron que mas dificil que encontrar vida en las estrellas era encontrar vida similar a la nuestra y que encima estuviese justo jugando con el radio a galena.
o mas facil que encontrar vida es encontrar un planeta apto para la vida.
recuerden que aqui vida hay desde hace millones de años y solo hace ......cuantos que jugamos con las radios ? NADA !

o como las bases subterraneas que hicieron en la guerra fria para protegerse llenas dec computadoras que en su epoca eran "lo mas" dentro de pozos en las montañas que hoy no sirven para un carajo y nunca sirvieron para un carajo.
deciles a los que pusieron la guita que no funciona, pero si lo reforman puede servir para un parque de dicversiones, te meten en el tubo con un cinturon imantado y ...huuuuuuaaaaaauuuuuuuuuuu ! a dar vueltas.

4 ---- "para investigacion y conocimiento" , ja ! si, buenisimo, eso es .
si , ahi va.
10 o 20 años y miles de millones para que ......de que ?
aclarame, por que no lo han hecho aun, con esos conocimientos que calculan lograr ?
una bomba mas polenta ?
energia gratis (ya la hay, si quieren lo discutimos) .
una stargate (sacale el vino al que diseño eso) .

que ?

NADIE pone $$$$$$$ si no hay al final del camino un beneficio, anda a las fuerzas armadas yankys o a una empresa grosa y deciles que queres solucionar la ecuacion de wrongler o queres comprender la fisica de mastrangelo y para ello necesitas mil millones de mangos.
sabes que te diran ?

no se quien es wrongler ni mastrangelo , decime que puedo obtener practico que me haga rentable dicha inversion.

lo demas es mierda para un inversor .........., juego para  los obreros centificos .

o acaso este proyecto fue hecho en base a una "vaquita" que ahorraron lso cientificos. ?

saludos


----------



## electroaficionado

fernandob dijo:
			
		

> creo que se pueden mencionar algunas "realidades":
> 
> 2 --- costo fortuna de fortuna, y es "para la ciencia".
> decile a la señora que no puede operar a su hijo, o al que se esta MURIENDO de habre en aquiel lugar, o a ese niño que quedo huerfano por una bomba y nadie le da bola.
> *decile vos cual es la prioridad del ser humano.*
> deciselo vos por que yo no me animo, no tengo cara.



Probablemente lo mismo se hubiese pensado de las fortunas que se gastaron alguna vez en investigaciones sobre la estructura atomica, sobre la radiactividad, etc.

Decile hoy a alguien que se curo de cancer que eso que se investigo hace tiempo no sirvio para nada y vemos que te contesta. 

La investigacion no paga hoy, paga mañana.

Y no tiene nada que ver esto con la pobreza en el mundo. No hay gente pobre "por culpa del LHC" y no va a dejar de haberla porque no se haga. Más bien el problema esta en la forma de concepcion del poder del ser humano, y eso no se va a cambiar con plata (au contraire). 

Con esa plata se podia hacer esto, bombardear algun paisucho, engonrdar un plazo fijo, o darle un combo porteño a cada persona hambrienta de Africa. Me parece que tan mal no esta este aparatito despues de todo.

Saludos y no se sulfuren.


----------



## asherar

Hola: 

Yo creo que habría que poner los números en perspectiva, y comparar con los costos de otras cosas.  
Hablando de plata "solamente": 

Acelerador de Higgs . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . 3.760 millones  € (Fuente)
Olimpíadas de Beijing . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . 26.000 millones de € (40.000 millones U$S) (Fuente)
Tren Bala Argentino . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . .  1.000 millones de € (1.500 millones U$S) (Fuente)
Acelerador TANDAR de la CNEA Argentina . . . . . 50 millones € (80 millones U$S de 1970) (Fuente)
Acelerador de Orgasmos Femeninos (Gel), para vag. y clít. . . 31. € (150.0 A$R) (Fuente)

Los dejo pensando en las prioridades. 
Saludos

PD: En mi humilde opinión, de cualquier modo los "pobres" a esa plata no la iban a ver de ninguna manera. Así que, casi que da lo mismo en qué se la haya gastado.

PD2: *Me olvidaba*: ¿Alguien tiene números de lo que se lleva gastado en Irak?


----------



## Eduardo

Alejandro Sherar dijo:
			
		

> ...*Me olvidaba*: ¿Alguien tiene números de lo que se lleva gastado en Irak?


Cualquier gasto sera siempre irrisorio comparado con los gastos belicos.
El presupuesto de *solo* el 2007 fue de  U$S 138.000 millones , y hasta marzo del 2008 se estimaban U$S 522.000 millones   
(fuente informaciónrmal, pero algo es algo: http://www.thenation.com/doc/20080331/pollin )


----------



## fernandob

Alejandro Sherar dijo:
			
		

> Hola:
> 
> Yo creo que habría que poner los números en perspectiva, y comparar con los costos de otras cosas.
> Hablando de plata "solamente":
> 
> Acelerador de Higgs . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . 3.760 millones  € (Fuente)
> Olimpíadas de Beijing . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . 26.000 millones de € (40.000 millones U$S) (Fuente)
> Tren Bala Argentino . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . .  1.000 millones de € (1.500 millones U$S) (Fuente)
> Acelerador TANDAR de la CNEA Argentina . . . . . 50 millones € (80 millones U$S de 1970) (Fuente)
> Acelerador de Orgasmos Femeninos (Gel), para vag. y clít. . . 31. € (150.0 A$R) (Fuente)
> 
> Los dejo pensando en las prioridades.
> Saludos
> 
> PD: En mi humilde opinión, de cualquier modo los "pobres" a esa plata no la iban a ver de ninguna manera. Así que, casi que da lo mismo en qué se la haya gastado.
> 
> PD2: *Me olvidaba*: ¿Alguien tiene números de lo que se lleva gastado en Irak?



coincido que los pobres igual no la iban a ver, pero fijate que todas las cosas que pussite son "negocios" y poder.
Y tambien que comparativamente hay muchisimos gastos mas grandes.
y tambien que seguro que se sacaran cosas utiles .

quisiera que me den una lista de cuales son las perspectivas comerciales de estos experimentos(que las hay pero no las escucho)=.
seguro que se podran hacer micros mas chicos con tecnologias nuevas, tambien armas (siempre) , tambien estudios de fisica y quimica que apuntaran a electromedicina, y muchisimas cosas mas.
pero por que no ponen la listita para lso tontos asi somso felices.
ya viste alejandro, todas las cosas que pusiste dese los olimpicos hasta el calienta conchitas pasando por el tren bala incluso la guerra en irak son NEGOCIOS:

y en casi  todos ellos se nota otra cualidad humana:
LA MENTIRA.

te dicen que es para una cosa y es para otra:
a la señora KK no le importa si el tren bala sirve, le importa su cometa.
a bush no le importo si habia armas de destruccion masiva en irak : queria llegar a robarse el petroleo.
y asi donde escarbas un poco.

no dudo que el HLC va a traer conocimiento, aunque sea por descarte y no funcione traera conocimiento, que nos cobraron el hacerlo y nos cobraran los beneficios tambien.
por que lso resultados comerciale$$$$ se los llevaran unos pocos.

o publican en la web los resultados , descubrimientos y demas ?


----------



## asherar

Exacto!  Diste en el clavo. 
Lo que pasa es que a la gente "común" (que no está en el ambiente científico) le han hecho 
creer que los científicos son todos idealistas y no piensan en los negocios (pfffsss!).  
Hace unos 50 años los robots eran cosa de ciencia ficción, y no hace falta decir que en poco 
tempo más nos van a meter robots hasta en la sopa. 
Por eso, lo preocupante no es el dinero que se viene gastando (y el que se va a gastar) en 
esa "cosa". El tema son los "beneficios colaterales". 
Después de tanto "sapo" que nos han hecho tragar, a esta altura cuesta creer que no haya 
una segunda intención ... 
Lo que sí me animo a concluir es que, a partir de mi comparación numérica y de tu hipótesis de 
los negocios, el que hay detrás del acelerador de Hadrones, (a simple vista) no es muy grande 
que digamos. 
En cuanto a su proyección a futuro, es un pasito más en la misma dirección. Si da rédito bien, 
si no irá quedando en el olvido. 
Por ahora da para hacer circo, lo que no es poca cosa.

Con respecto al artículo que cita "_Edu_", hacia el final me hizo acordar a otro tema 
Descargar Zip desde acá


----------



## Eduardo

fernandob dijo:
			
		

> 1 --- si para hacer lo que quieren hacer tuvieron que hacer lo que hicieron, eso quiere decir que no es un evento que se de facilmente en la naturaleza,


Choque de particulas de alta energia ocurren todo el tiempo en todo el universo, el problema es que para estudiarlo necesitas que el fenomeno sea 'observable' y en un entorno 'controlado'. Lamentablemente, con la tecnologia actual resultan estas estructuras monstruosas y caras.



> 2 --- costo fortuna de fortuna, y es "para la ciencia".
> decile a la señora que no puede operar a su hijo, o al que se esta MURIENDO de habre en aquiel lugar, o a ese niño que quedo huerfano por una bomba y nadie le da bola.
> *decile vos cual es la prioridad del ser humano.*
> deciselo vos por que yo no me animo, no tengo cara.


Los dineros destinados a educacion, y parte de estos, a su vez a investigacion tienen la particularidad de estar casi siempre al final de la lista (sobre todo en paises como el nuestro) por no tener utilidad politica.
Por lo tanto si esa señora que no puede operar a su hijo, cree que la culpa la tiene la plata que se saco de salud para darsela al LHC, en realidad la culpa la tiene el bajo presupuesto destinado a educacion cuando ella era chica y por eso crecio ignorante creyendose cuanta boludez escuchara en los medios (el objetivo politico del bajo presupuesto en educacion)




> 3 --- y si esa mierda no cumple ?


No cumple que?  El objetivo es el estudio de particulas subatomicas, cosa que indudablemente va a hacer.



> como el proyecto SETI que era para escuchar señales de radio y luego se avivaron que mas dificil que encontrar vida en las estrellas era encontrar vida similar a la nuestra y que encima estuviese justo jugando con el radio a galena.


? ? ?  Que la posibilidad de escuchar era bajisima se supo siempre. 
Si la NASA le puso SETI al proyecto habra sido porque al ser del estado le tenian que poner un nombre serio, porque pocos años despues la universidad de Berkeley creo un proyecto similar y lo llamo SERENDIP (Search for Extraterrestrial Radio Emissions...etc etc) haciendo un juego de palabras.
Para los que no saben el significado de 'Serendip', es parte del titulo de un cuento (Las tres princesas de Serendip) donde los personajes se la pasan haciendo descubrimientos casuales. Es un termino incorporado al idioma (ingles) y se usa para denominar un descubrimiento casual.



> o como las bases subterraneas que hicieron en la guerra fria para protegerse llenas dec computadoras que en su epoca eran "lo mas" dentro de pozos en las montañas que hoy no sirven para un carajo y nunca sirvieron para un carajo......


? ? ? Son presupuestos militares, tristemente muy superiores a la suma de todo lo util al hombre y no tienen nada que ver con esto.



> 4 ---- "para investigacion y conocimiento" , ja ! si, buenisimo, eso es .
> si , ahi va.
> 10 o 20 años y miles de millones para que ......de que ?
> aclarame, por que no lo han hecho aun, con esos conocimientos que calculan lograr ?
> una bomba mas polenta ?
> energia gratis (ya la hay, si quieren lo discutimos) .
> una stargate (sacale el vino al que diseño eso) .


Si estudias algo para conocer mejor su comportamiento es imposible saber con que te vas a encontrar.
Estos estudios lo que hacen es confirmar teorias, perfeccionar teorias, modificar teorias y descartar teorias. Olvidate de ver un cientifico de pelos parados saliendo de un sotano gritando "encontramos la energia gratis!"...



> NADIE pone $$$$$$$ si no hay al final del camino un beneficio, anda a las fuerzas armadas yankys o a una empresa grosa y deciles que queres solucionar la ecuacion de wrongler o queres comprender la fisica de mastrangelo y para ello necesitas mil millones de mangos.
> sabes que te diran ?
> no se quien es wrongler ni mastrangelo , decime que puedo obtener practico que me haga rentable dicha inversion.
> lo demas es mierda para un inversor .........., juego para  los obreros centificos .
> 
> o acaso este proyecto fue hecho en base a una "vaquita" que ahorraron lso cientificos. ?


El CERN tiene 2600 empleados y casi 8000 cientificos de 500 universidades trabajando , el presupuesto 2008 fueron U$S 1000 millones aportados por los 20 paises miembros. Parece que tienen buenos contactos en altas esferas ;-)


----------



## asherar

El presupuesto del proyecto SETI en un momento (1995-6) sufrió parte de los recortes del presupuesto de la NASA. 
En ese momento la "Sociedad Planetaria", fundada en 1980 por Carl Sagan, surgió como principal Sponsor del proyecto SETI, haciendo una colecta mundial entre la gente "común". Entre otras cosas uno se podía suscribir a una revista ("The Planetary Report") donde se publicaban resultados de observaciones astronomicas de la época. Costo de la suscripción: 3 U$S por mes. 





Gracias a decenas de miles de aportantes (hoy cuenta con 100.000) de todo el mundo el proyecto pudo continuar. 
C. Sagan falleció unos meses antes que "amartizara" el explorador "PathFinder" (ese que para aterrizar rebotaba sobre unas bolsas de aire) que transportaba el "Mars Rover" (conocido también como la "patineta"). 
Yo viajé a Pasadena en 1997 a ver en pantalla gigante la llegada a la Tierra de sus primeras fotografías. 
http://planetary.org/home/


----------



## juanma

fernandob dijo:
			
		

> creo que se pueden mencionar algunas "realidades"



Buenas, primero que nada, por lo que escribis, no tenes idea de muchas cosas.
Simplemente en base a tu razonamiento, no uses mas la computadora, internet, celular, telefono, y todo lo que usas en la vida.

A caso pensas que cuando se empezo a investigar semiconductores pensaron en todo esto de supercomputadoras, celulares, nanotecnologia, etc. O que cuando se gastaban FORTUNAS en la carrera espacial, pensaron en GPS, control de epidemias, alerta temprana de desastres climaticos, etc. Sin contar la enorme cantidad de ideas que sacaron de la era espacial para uso civil. Y muchos pero muchos etc mas.

Es la base de todo el progreso de la Humanidad, la curiosidad, investigar. Sino todavia estariamos en la Edad de Piedra.

Respecto a lo de la señora con el hijo enfermo, empeza vos dando el ejemplo y vende todo lo que tenes, y dalo a la gente que lo necesita.
Con el dinero del HLC no se soluciona el problema del hambre ni de la gente con enfermedades.

Realmente lamento que tengas un pensamiento tan corto respecto a los progresos que se estan dando, es decir, cero perspectiva de desarrollos, avances, etc.

Nuevamente te repito que si estas tan indignado con todo esto seas sincero con vos mismo (es decir, no seas hipocrita) y dejes de usar la electricidad, el celular, la pc, el microondas, auto, etc, porque todo eso que usas esta hecho sobre MUUUCHO DINERO, el cual se dedico a investigar por el hecho de saber mas, tal cual el HLC.

Saludos y exitos HLC!


----------



## zeta_bola_1

de hecho, internet no nacio con bases netamente de uso militar?o estoy equivocado?no fue darpa? que son los que tienen que ver con lo militar de yanquilandia?o le estoy pifiando feo?,  no tienen bases militares la fibra de carbono, el kevlar, los nanotubos y algunas aleaciones de metal? como ser el bronce y otras tantas que no me acuerdo. si no se investiga no se llega a ningun lado, lastima que se tiene que gastar tanta guita para llegar(o no) a algun lado. saludos


----------



## Chico3001

Efectivamente..... Internet nacio como una red descentralizada para que en caso de ataque nuclear no se perdiera la comunicacion entre comandos estrategicos y muchas otras cosas actuales y sobretodo de la electronica nacieron como investigacion militar

Mientras tanto les dejo un video Rapero del LHC

YouTube - Large Hadron Rap


----------



## zeta_bola_1

Chico3001 dijo:
			
		

> Efectivamente..... Internet nacio como una red descentralizada para que en caso de ataque nuclear no se perdiera la comunicacion entre comandos estrategicos y muchas otras cosas actuales y sobretodo de la electronica nacieron como investigacion militar



entonces sin esa investigacion, que en ese momento supongo que no tenia mucha aceptacion digamos como esto del colisionador, hoy por hoy no tendriamos la red de redes que tenemos, con la cual podemos postear en este foro, jaja. saludos


----------



## KARAPALIDA

*Hackearon el sistema de la "Máquina de Dios" y dejaron un mensaje con burlas*

El ataque de los piratas informaciónrmáticos al mayor acelerador de partículas del mundo preocupó a los científicos responsables del experimento. La vulnerabilidad de los ordenadores. 

MADRID.- El recién estrenado  Gran Colisionador de Hadrones (LHC), el mayor acelerador de partículas del mundo, sufrió una "invasión" informática. El incidente no pasó a mayores, aunque generó preocupación la vulnerabilidad del sistema que controla al artefacto. 

"Os estamos bajando los pantalones porque no queremos veros desnudos buscando algún lugar donde esconderos cuando llegue el pánico", es el mensaje que, según publicó el diario español "El Mundo" en su versión online, dejó el grupo de "hackers" griegos a los responsables del LHC. 

El ataque de estos piratas ha generado una preocupación considerable entre los científicos del Centro Europeo de Investigaciones Nucleares (CERN) de Ginebra sobre la seguridad de la instalación.

El grupo de hackers, que se autodenomina el Equipo Griego de Seguridad, se burla en su mensaje de la debilidad del LHC, y llama "colegiales" a los técnicos responsables de proteger la seguridad informática de la instalación donde el pasado miércoles se inició lo que muchos consideran el experimento científico más ambicioso de la Historia.

Los piratas afirman en su mensaje que su intención no es provocar daño alguno al acelerador de partículas, sino llamar la atención sobre la debilidad de sus ordenadores.

Según un investigador del CERN que no quiso develar su nombre, los hackers estuvieron a sólo un paso de penetrar en el sistema de control de uno de los cuatro grandes detectores de partículas del acelerador, el llamado CMS, una inmensa estructura magnética de 12.500 toneladas que mide 21 metros de alto y 15 metros de ancho.

Esta fuente anónima aseguró que si hubieran logrado introducirse en esta red informática, podían haber interrumpido el funcionamiento de buena parte de sus componentes, según "El Mundo". 

"Esta máquina es enormemente compleja, y si ya es difícil hacerla funcionar de por sí, no digamos si encima alguien encima empieza a sabotear el sistema", aseguró el científico del CERN.

Los piratas griegos iniciaron su ataque a la misma hora en la que el pasado miércoles los investigadores del CERN inyectaron por primera vez un haz de protones en el núcleo del acelerador: un túnel de 27 kilómetros en el que se recrearán las condiciones que existieron inmediatemente después del Big Bang.

Mientras centenares de científicos y periodistas presenciaban el primer ensayo general del LHC, los responsables del proyecto tuvieron que montar un pequeño gabinete de crisis para aislar y eliminar la media docena de archivos que los hackers consiguieron introducir en el sistema informaciónrmático del acelerador.

"Lo que ocurrió no fue grave, pero demuestra que siempre hay gente que puede convertirse en una amenaza", reconoció al diario británico otro investigador del CERN.


----------



## Chico3001

zeta_bola_1 dijo:
			
		

> Chico3001 dijo:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Efectivamente..... Internet nacio como una red descentralizada para que en caso de ataque nuclear no se perdiera la comunicacion entre comandos estrategicos y muchas otras cosas actuales y sobretodo de la electronica nacieron como investigacion militar
> 
> 
> 
> 
> entonces sin esa investigacion, que en ese momento supongo que no tenia mucha aceptacion digamos como esto del colisionador, hoy por hoy no tendriamos la red de redes que tenemos, con la cual podemos postear en este foro, jaja. saludos
Hacer clic para expandir...



Desafortunadamente la tecnologia de comunicaciones en esa epoca no era tan simple como hoy en dia... hoy solo teclamos la direccion en el navegador y podemos tener acceso a periodicos de todo el mundo, pero en esa epoca las investigaciones tecnologicas eran secretas y solo unos pocos enterados nos hicieron el favor de sacar esos logros de la obscuridad y adaptarlos a la vida diaria

En estos tiempos todo es mas facil de encontrar y por lo mismo de malinterpretar, entonces solo se necesita una buena publicidad para hacerle creer a la mitad del planeta que podemos generar un hoyo negro que se trague a la tierra... pero yo les preguntaria a todos los creyentes de esa teoria... cuantos conocen las ecuaciones que la demuestran, y sobretodo.... cuantos se han dado a la tarea de demostrar que sean correctas? si no han echo eso entonces solo son creyentes de teorias fantasticas... da igual que crean eso o que un ovni viene escondido en la cola del hale bopp a rescatarnos del armagedon... 

Pero una cosa si es cierta... sin pruebas de acierto y error no tendriamos las comodidades de la vida actual.... agua caliente al bañarnos, medicinas, television, computadora, comida fresca diaria, juegos de video.... ustedes saben bien cuales son...


----------



## ilumitron

se acuerdan de la primera detonación de la bomba atómica? se creia que iva a provocar una reacción en cadena con los atomos de todo el planeta y este se acabaria, y aqui seguimos.


----------



## Chico3001

> La vida no es el numero de veces que respiras, es el numero de veces que te quedas sin aliento....


----------



## Machimbre

electroaficionado dijo:
			
		

> Y no tiene nada que ver esto con la pobreza en el mundo. No hay gente pobre "por culpa del LHC" y no va a dejar de haberla porque no se haga. Más bien el problema esta en la forma de concepcion del poder del ser humano, y eso no se va a cambiar con plata (au contraire).



Así parece, no?

Simple explicación de porque el mundo apesta

http://video.google.com/videoplay?docid=-5645724531418649230

Un video simple y muy didáctico para quienes aseguran que las cosas en el mundo van bien...


----------



## El nombre

ilumitron dijo:
			
		

> se acuerdan de la primera detonación de la bomba atómica? se creia que iva a provocar una reacción en cadena con los atomos de todo el planeta y este se acabaria, y aqui seguimos.


Pues eso es la primera vez que lo oigo. Que inseguridad más grande tenian los físicos. Tirarse piedras ellos mismos? En Fin, Todo es pensable


----------



## Eduardo

ilumitron dijo:
			
		

> se acuerdan de la primera detonación de la bomba atómica? se creia que iva a provocar una reacción en cadena con los atomos de todo el planeta y este se acabaria, y aqui seguimos.


? ? ? ? Jamas escuche/lei semejante estupidez.  Rumores de esa clase son inventos de prensa porque las noticias apocalipticas siempre se vendieron bien (pero no tanto como los escandalos sexuales  ).

Para hacer una bomba atomica  (la primera fue de fision nuclear)  se necesita conocer bien el comportamiento de los elementos asi como las condiciones necesarias para que haya una reaccion en cadena.  Si no jamas se hubiera podido hacer nada.
Decir que iba a haber reaccion en cadena con el resto del planeta es como decir que si se incendia un oasis el fuego va a propagarse por todo el desierto.


----------



## Fogonazo

ilumitron dijo:
			
		

> se acuerdan de la primera detonación de la bomba atómica? se creia que iva a provocar una reacción en cadena con los atomos de todo el planeta y este se acabaria, y aqui seguimos.




Eso fue con la bomba de hidrógeno
Se dijo que al hacer explosión iba a tomar como combustible al hidrógeno de la atmósfera.


----------



## Chico3001

En todos los experimentos de esa clase siempre hay un nivel de incertidumbre.... siempre habra teorias del fin de la tierra..... y siempre habra movimientos anti progreso de gente que tiene panico cientifico

Pero solo en estos tiempos se tiene tanta publicidad de esos movimientos, ademas nuestro nivel de tecnologia actual nos va a ir permitiendo hacer experimentos cada vez mas grandes, que a su vez generaran mas publicidad negativa.... 

Solo que el dia que los globalifobicos tengan razon no quedara nadie para decir "te lo dije"


----------



## diego_z

mmm , bueno leyendopor ahi dice que se puede generar un agujero negro dentro y no creo que halla tecnologia en contra de eso , ahora digo yo para que carajo quieren saber los origenes de todo si todo es lo que se esta destruyendo ? 
no seria mas facil esa "platita " tratar de ocuparla en cosas para tratar de salvar vlo que esta quedando?  jajaj me cago en lo que quieran averiguar


----------



## KARAPALIDA

_Eduardo_ dijo:
			
		

> ilumitron dijo:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> se acuerdan de la primera detonación de la bomba atómica? se creia que iva a provocar una reacción en cadena con los atomos de todo el planeta y este se acabaria, y aqui seguimos.
> 
> 
> 
> ? ? ? ? Jamas escuche/lei semejante estupidez.  Rumores de esa clase son inventos de prensa porque las noticias apocalipticas siempre se vendieron bien (pero no tanto como los escandalos sexuales  ).
> 
> Para hacer una bomba atomica  (la primera fue de fision nuclear)  se necesita conocer bien el comportamiento de los elementos asi como las condiciones necesarias para que haya una reaccion en cadena.  Si no jamas se hubiera podido hacer nada.
> Decir que iba a haber reaccion en cadena con el resto del planeta es como decir que si se incendia un oasis el fuego va a propagarse por todo el desierto.
Hacer clic para expandir...



Si pusieron a un cientifico a estudiar esa posibilidad, es porque no era una ESTUPIDES, aparte debes recordar que las cosas que se saben ahora no se sabian en ese entonces, EXACTAMENTE como con el acelerador este.

Hamming nació en Chicago, Illinois, el 11 de febrero de 1915.

Se licenció en la Universidad de Chicago en 1937, en 1939 realizaría un master en la Universidad de Nebraska y finalmente sería doctorado en Filosofía por la Universidad Urbana-Champaign de Illinois en 1942. Fue profesor en la Universidad de Louisville al comienzo de la Segunda Guerra Mundial, lo que le obligaría a abandonar el trabajo para integrarse en 1945 en el proyecto Manhattan, programando una de las primeras calculadoras numéricas electrónicas, para determinar la solución a las ecuaciones proporcionadas por los físicos del proyecto. *El objetivo del programa era descubrir si la detonación de una bomba atómica podría incendiar la atmósfera*. El resultado del cómputo era que tal incendio no ocurriría, así que los Estados Unidos utilizaron la bomba, primero como prueba en Nuevo México, y poco más tarde dos veces contra Japón.

*El tema volvio y con mas fuerza cuando los rusos fabricaron e iban a detonar dos bombas H una de 500MT y otra de 1000MT. Finalmente detonaron solo la de 500MT en la estratofera, por algo habra sido*


----------



## Eduardo

> Si pusieron a un cientifico a estudiar esa posibilidad, es porque no era una ESTUPIDES, aparte debes recordar que las cosas que se saben ahora no se sabian en ese entonces, EXACTAMENTE como con el acelerador este.



Lo que califico de estupidez es a decir "provocar una reacción en cadena con los atomos de todo el planeta".
En la cita de Wikipedia que pones habla de "incendiar la atmosfera". Si bien es lo mismo desde el punto de vista apocaliptico (no queda ni el loro), es completamente distinto desde el punto de vista fisico, en el primer caso serian procesos de fision y fusion nuclear y en el segundo la reaccion entre el oxigeno de la atmosfera con vaya uno a saber que.



> El tema volvio y con mas fuerza cuando los rusos fabricaron e iban a detonar dos bombas H una de 500MT y otra de 1000MT. Finalmente detonaron solo la de 500MT en la estratofera, por algo habra sido


Resulta extraño que si tenes miedo que se produzca una catastrofe porque en esas magnitudes no se conoce bien el comportamiento de los elementos crean crean que 'con la mitad' estaran seguros. 

Si tenes en cuenta que la potencia 'historica' de la bomba de Hiroshima fue 20 kilotones, 'apenas' 25000 veces mas chica que la de los rusos, y todavia con 500Mton no pasa nada, puede decirse que las estimaciones de aquella epoca eran correctas.




El supuesto 'peligro' del LHC arranca con la denuncia de Walter Wagner y Luis Sancho en el tribunal de Hawaii, una manera un tanto particular de denunciar algo que se estaba haciendo en Suiza financiado por 20 paises. 
Son frecuentes estas denuncias insolitas cuando se busca generar escandalo y con eso publicidad gratuita, total las costas del juicio van a ser mucho menores que los costos publicitarios para una llegada similar. El fin puede ser venta de libros (Luis Sancho es escritor) o publicidad personal.

Un ejemplo comico de este proceder es la demanda de Luigi Cascioli al parroco de su pueblo y a la Iglesia Catolica por "fraude, abuso de la credulidad popular y substitución de persona"  ( http://www.redescristianas.net/2007/07/31/una-corte-dictaminara-si-jesus-en-realidad-existio/ ). Es que Cascioli ha escrito un libro sobre el tema ("La fabula de Cristo") y necesita publicidad!




Como no conocia esa historia y la cita de Wikipedia que pusiste no explica mucho, me puse a buscar por internet.

Lo primero que encuentro (en abundancia) es la mencion en diferentes enciclopedias y articulos. Pero oh! sorpresa... *todas son el mismo texto copy-pasteado!* 
Todas dicen:
_"The objective of the program was to discover if the detonation of an atomic bomb would ignite the atmosphere. The result of the computation was that this would not occur, and so the United States used the bomb, first in a test in New Mexico, and then twice against Japan."_
Asi como la traduccion casi literal en diferentes idiomas (como la de Wikipedia.es).

Me puse a buscar otras menciones respecto al trabajo de Hamming en el proyecto Manhattan, pero siempre era ese fragmento copypasteado *o nada*! es decir, que trabajo en el proyecto y punto.
Hasta aca, de la poca mencion del hecho (una sola, los copypastes no cuentan porque es copia directa sin verificar) lo unico que se deduce es que no pudo ser un trabajo de capital importancia.


Finalmente me encontre con esto: http://www.jstor.org/pss/2589247
Es sacado del "American Mathematical Monthly" donde hay un articulo titulado  "Mathematics on a Distant Planet" *escrito por el propio Hamming* donde menciona el hecho (El articulo lo publican en agosto de 1998, obviamente lo escribio antes, porque ya estaba muerto...)

Dice que cuando el estaba trabajando en el proyecto fue consultado por un fisico (el era matematico) para que le revise la parte matematica de un trabajo. Cuando le pregunto de que era, le dijo: "Es la probabilidad de que el ensayo de la bomba incendie la atmosfera. Decidi checkearla yo mismo!".
Al dia siguiente, le contesto que la parte matematica estaba aparentemente bien pero que el no conocia las formulas de la seccion de captura del oxigeno y el nitrogeno, porque no podia haber experimentos con tanta energia como para determinarlos (sin eso, el resultado no tenia mucha validez que digamos)
El fisico le contesto que el quiso que revisara la aritmetica no la fisica... Y a otra cosa!

A raiz de esto, Hamming queda preocupado y se dice a si mismo: "Que ha hecho Hamming, esta envuelto en arriesgar toda la vida conocida en el universo y no sabe mucho de una parte esencial". Un amigo lo ve le dice: "No importa Hamming, nadie lo a culpar"...


De este relato *del propio Hamming* se desprenden dos cosas.
- Una es que Hamming no fue contratado para ese calculo sino que solamente reviso el calculo que otro hizo por cuenta propia.
- Otra que en Los Alamos el unico preocupado era Hamming, que si bien era genio matematico no era fisico, por lo que dificilmente manejara tan bien el proceso (lo que se conocia) como los demas fisicos que estaban trabajando.

Tambien se la deformacion del hecho cuando se lo adapta para  divulgacion (como que fue un trabajo de Hamming).
Y tambien la segunda deformacion cuando la version de divulgacion se convierte en leyenda urbana (la "reacción en cadena con los atomos de todo el planeta").



En fin, te tengo que dar las gracias Karapalida, me hiciste leer y resulto interesante.


----------



## juanma

A ver, eso de bombas atomicas y todo eso. Debemos tener en claro el concepto y dimension de tremenda cantidad de energia.

La explocion del Monte Vesubio o Krakkatoa, libero muchisima mas energia que cualquier bomba pero ninguna reaccion en cadena.

A lo mucho algo como el asteroide que choco con la Tierra, pero recordemos que se extinguieron los dinosaurios por la nube de polvo lanzada a la atmosfera y no por alguna reaccion atomica en cadena.

Creo que estamos hablando por hablar. Debemos cuidar los comentarios que hagamos sobre cosas que no sabemos como funcionan o no sabemos la base teorica. 
Lo llamo opinologia y cesta lleno de opinologo.

Esto de criticar SEMEJANTE proyecto mundial... (fernandob)
Estan implicados desde premios Nobel, Doctores de Fisica, Ingenieros, Quimicos, Informaticos, y un monton mas de gente altamente calificada como para llamar tan simplemente a todo eso "mierda". Y molesta mucho. 

NO digo no opinar, solo antes debemos saber algo del tema. 
SI digo preguntar. Me parece lo mejor y ahi si formar una opinion del tema

Saludos


----------



## electrodan

Y entonces: ¿en resumen, como funciona el cacharro este?


----------



## KARAPALIDA

juanma dijo:
			
		

> A ver, eso de bombas atomicas y todo eso. Debemos tener en claro el concepto y dimension de tremenda cantidad de energia.
> 
> La explocion del Monte Vesubio o Krakkatoa, libero muchisima mas energia que cualquier bomba pero ninguna reaccion en cadena.
> 
> Saludos



Cabe aclarar que en una erupsion volcanica se libera la energia de varias bombas atomicas, pero no en el tiempo, ni tampoco tan puntual como en una bomba de hidrogeno.

En una bomba atomica comun(fision), se generan temperaturas del orden de los 20.000.000 de grados centigrados pero en unos pocos milisegundos.

Y en una bomaba de Hidrogeno(fusion) se usan una o dos bombas atomicas (fision) para generar la reaccion, tambien en unos pocos milisegundos, de ahi su inimaginables consecuencias( para su epoca, claro no para nosotros que sabemos hace bosta todo).

En cuanto a los asteroides busca uno que impacto en TUNGUSCA rusia, y fijate lo que hizo. Saludos


----------



## juanma

Karapalida, en cuanto a Tunguska, vi mucho de eso en el canal Infinito, desde que se habia estrellado un OVNI hasta un mini-agujero negro  , tambien de que exploto (y no se estrello) un meteorito en los bosques de Siveria.

Entonces estamos de acuerdo en que en ninguno de los dos casos se produjo ninguna reaccion en cadena ni nada de eso.

Sobre como funciona, buscalo en Google y vas a tener mucho para leer


----------



## KARAPALIDA

si estamos deacuerdo,  
ahora sobre como funciona queee?

simplemente me referia a que la comparacion de energias no era correcta.

En tunguska se produjo una explosion no se cuantos quilometros cuadrados se quemaron, el meteorito exploto a 450mts del suelo. metros mas metros menos.


PD: No perderia ni un minuto de mi tiempo con el canal Infinito.  Saludos


----------



## juanma

Le respondia a electrodan, me olvide de aclarar.

Respecto a Infinito, hablo de hace años, cuando el centro eran los OVNIs, fantasmas, triangulo de las Bermudas, y esas cosas.
El de ahora es horrible, puro horoscopo, fen shui, y todo el orientalismo


----------



## Eduardo

juanma dijo:
			
		

> Respecto a Infinito, hablo de hace años, cuando el centro eran los OVNIs, fantasmas, triangulo de las Bermudas, y esas cosas.
> El de ahora es horrible, puro horoscopo, fen shui, y todo el orientalismo


Que fue lo que cambió?


----------



## Nilfred

electrodan dijo:
			
		

> Y entonces: ¿en resumen, como funciona el cacharro este?


Igual al cacharro anterior, es más, en este momento los experimentos que están haciendo tranquilamente lo podrían hacer con el cacharro anterior. La diferencia esta en que el cacharro nuevo puede llegar a tirar 13 TeV, pero primero salen a rodar con valores conocidos.


----------



## Chico3001

electrodan dijo:
			
		

> Y entonces: ¿en resumen, como funciona el cacharro este?



Es un circulo de varios kilometros de largo al alto vacio y con muy bajas temperaturas, se hacen circular particulas subatomicas por este anillo mientras se les inyecta energia para incrementar su velocidad, cuando tienen las condiciones necesarias se dirigen al colisionador y chocan contra una placa de metal, la colision divide los atomos en sus particulas mas simples y esas colisiones se analizan con supercomputadoras para detectar particulas nuevas

Alguien lo comparo con aventar una galleta desde la punta de un rascacielos y analizar los restos en el suelo para tratar de determinar la receta


----------



## electroaficionado

En el ensayo "Trinity" la consideración de la posibilidad de deflagar capas ionizadas de la atmósfera fue considerada. No es una estupidez que a alguien se le ocurrio de pasada, sino una de las tantas cosas que se predecia podían pasar.
En ese momento no estaba del todo claro el mecanismo de reacción nuclear, como esta hoy, y menos el de una reacción en esas características y dimensiones. Muy poco antes Fermi había logrado la primera reacción autosostenida, y la estructura atómica no se habia completado sino pocos años atras. 
Los ensayos en laboratorios se limitaban a pequeñas reacciones autosostenidas controladas "como se podía".
Claro que fue desestimada como una "probabilidad menor"
De hecho más científicos del proyecto Manhatan realmente creían que la bomba de implosión no podía funcionar, de los que creían que algo malo iba a pasar (ademas de construir algo mortifero y terrible, por supuesto).
El tema es que en ese momento no habia mucho margen a pensarlo dos veces. La presión era altísima, y los riesgos también.
Yo creo que si de la explosión salia un hipopótamo violeta bailando la macarena, ni Oppenheimer ni Merriman se hubiesen sorprendido demasiado. Es un hecho que los calculos iniciales de la potencia no fueron demasiado precisos.

Comparar los riesgos de aquellos experimentos con los de hoy me parece que es mezclar pianos con rabanitos. El conocimiento lleva a tener una capacidad de prediccion cada vez más precisa. Pero cuando estas entrando en terrenos desconocidos, seguimos como antes: no hay modo de saber si no es probando.


----------



## Fogonazo

electroaficionado dijo:
			
		

> ........Yo creo que si de la explosión salia un hipopótamo violeta bailando la macarena, ni Oppenheimer ni Merriman se hubiesen sorprendido demasiado.........




Yo si me hubiera sorprendido, sobre todo porque "Macarena" todavía no se había escrito.
Sobre los hipopótamos violeta no tanto, a veces alucino con ellos


----------



## asherar

Posibles "aplicaciones" de la tecnología desarrollada para el LHC: 
"The Grid" (la grilla), una red más rápida que internet

Si los experimentos del LHC sirven para dar fundamento experimental a una teoría sobre el origen de la masa de las partículas, seguramente servirá para poder encarar científicamente la antigravedad. A mí no me parece poca utilidad, no?

Ed: Artículo original en inglés
Positron Drive: Fill 'er Up For Pluto
Traducido y compilado por Miguel Artime.
Motor positrónico: Llénelo para ir a Plutón


----------



## El nombre

Yo diria que "la macarena" es una alucinación. Te la puedes encontrar en cuaquier lado.


----------



## electrodan

Vieron que se rompió (un magneto)? Ya lo arreglaron...  
Ojala algo explote antes de que colisionen así lo alargan un poco mas el plazo de vida del mundo.


----------



## electroaficionado

No nos pongamos alarmistas... Con ese concepto salgamos a romper colisionadores y aceleradores de todo el mundo...

Lamento decir que este mundo va  a durar un poco bastante más, muy a pesar de los seres humanos..

(Me extraño no ver a Cristina decir que cuando el agujero negro  se chupe al mundo
Argentina va a seguir de pie jajajaa)


----------



## electrodan

Yo lo decía en broma (aunque creo que tiene poca gracia). No creo que eso se pueda chupar el planeta, y si puede no creo que nos demos cuenta cuando pase.


----------



## zeta_bola_1

lei por ahi que tiene una perdida de helio, se van a tadar unos 2 meses en repararlo, asi que viviremos por 2 meses mas, minimo. jaja saludos


----------



## snowboard

No creo que sea peligroso, ¿ no se supone que sólo reproduce lo que ocurre en la naturaleza?, por ejemplo las miles de colisiones de partículas contra la luna, me imagino que mas de alguno habrá chocado a casi la velocidad de la luz...


----------



## fernandob

Alejandro Sherar dijo:
			
		

> Posibles "aplicaciones" de la tecnología desarrollada para el LHC:
> "The Grid" (la grilla), una red más rápida que internet
> 
> Si los experimentos del LHC sirven para dar fundamento experimental a una teoría sobre el origen de la masa de las partículas, seguramente servirá para poder encarar científicamente la antigravedad. A mí no me parece poca utilidad, no?
> 
> Ed: Artículo original en inglés
> Positron Drive: Fill 'er Up For Pluto
> Traducido y compilado por Miguel Artime.
> Motor positrónico: Llénelo para ir a Plutón



suerte que subi....por fin leo a alguien que pone aplicaciones o ideas de hacia adonde apunta el LHC.....me imagino que es un paso grande a miles de posibilidades, pero nadie ponia mas que criticas (yo) o apoyos .

saludos


----------



## ilumitron

ya veo que todos los hadrones se callaron, no es posible crear un agujero negro con poca materia, lo que veo es que nadie sabe que es un agujero negro, pero esos hadrones se tragaron todo el dinero de los bancos de eeuu y ahora tienen la economia del mundo en la orilla de ese agujero negro.


----------



## boximil1

si vas a poner esa comparacion entonces mencionare 2 cosas , que si bien refieren a politica no es mi intensión:

1 ) vieron la pelicula "la nave de la muerte" , una nave que se fue "para el otro lado" y volvio con cosas feas.
bueno, por lo que vi de la esposa de Mc Cain , una gente que espero NO sean presidentes ni de el estacionamiento de la esquina, esa mujer, si la ven con cara de seria y el peinado onda marcianos al ataque ......para mi que es algo que salio de algun agujero que genero ese aparato que mencionan.
cada vez hay mas bichos raros en este mundo.........no estaran saliendo de ahi ?

2 ) Lo de los bancos .........hay cosas que creo yo que a pesar de que somos ignorantes en estas cosas de economia algunas cosas uno se puede dar cuenta:

cuando miles pierden siempre unos pocos ganan .
esto es muy obvio, en este caso nadie esta buscando "al mayordomo" , o por decirlo de otra forma "al culpable" o "a esos pocos que ganan".

por que el dinero cambia de manos, no desaparece.

Por otro lado, para mi bush creo que puede quedar en la historia como una persona increiblemente magica, hizo DE TODO , a cualquier otro lo hubiesen agarrado de las patillas por mucho menos, a un presidente por escuhar conversaciones de otros lo hecharon de la presidencia.
A otro por darse "un gustito" con una pasante gordita le hicieron un lio tremendo.

y bush tubo una obvia incidencia en derribar 2 edificios en plena ciudad con la gente adentro, (disculpen, mas de 2 edificios) , armo nuegvas guerras con mentiras obvias (esa la perdonamos por que todos los presidentes de EEUU hacen una por lo menos) , les saco derechos civiles a los ciudadanos de su propio pais (eso si que fue unico, es algo que suelen hacer con el resto del mundo , pero ahora unifico).
y justo antes de irse, desmorona la economia de su pais , y arrastra a la del mundo.

y en todo pone cara de "yo no fui" , estaba leyendo un diario al revez.

y encima nadie le dice nada.


como ven, para mi el gran colisionador de hadrones o algun otro aparato esta permitiendo la entrada de extraterrestres invisibles que nos estan atacando o en su defecto nos estan idiotizando .

pero que algo esta pasando en casa y a mi me pone bastante los pocos pelos que tengo de punta, es asi .

saludos


----------



## ilumitron

pues me refiero ya no a los hadrones del colisionador, es a los que han quebrado las economías mundiales estoy de acuerdo, el dinero no desaparece solo se lo han quedado algunos que están atrás del poder en los gobiernos, los compadres de bush. Es cierto que no somos economistas pero hay muchos que aun siendo lo no saben ni a que agujero negro se fue el dinero, lastima cada vez habremos más pobres en el mundo, yo se que este no es el foro correcto, pero no podemos pasar por alto lo sucedido. saludos a todos.


----------



## KARAPALIDA

ilumitron dijo:
			
		

> ya veo que todos los hadrones se callaron, no es posible crear un agujero negro con poca materia, lo que veo es que nadie sabe que es un agujero negro, pero esos hadrones se tragaron todo el dinero de los bancos de eeuu y ahora tienen la economia del mundo en la orilla de ese agujero negro.



Veo que vos no sabes nada de agujeros negros, ni de materia, oscura, ni de materia superdensa, pero comparto hacerca del acelerador de "LADRONES" jua jua


----------



## ilumitron

tenes razón no se más que tú carapalida, no hay materia oscura tan solo no dejan escapar los fotones que son atrapados en su campo de gravedad y no hay tantos tipos de materia. Pero son detectados por los rayos x que emiten y por que al pasar por delante de las estrellas estas se deforman y muchas veces se ven dobles y se que son gigantescas estrellas colapsadas y que pueden pesar mucho a pesar de su escaso tamaño claro eso es la super densidad y que además puede ser una especie de remolino que lo que todo lo que entra puede estar saliendo a chorros en otro tiempo, universo o que se yo nadie se a metido en uno. si quieres modelos fisico matematicos también los tengo pero para que,   en fin no se nada.


----------



## boximil1

quien sabe ?
por lo que he leido alguna vez fue un sabio entre los hombres el que dijo "solo se que no se nada".

aqui podremos estar discutiendo que sabemos o no sabemos mientras quienes saben lo que mas sabe el hombre estan trabajando en los lugares de elite.
si estamso en casa escribiendo en este foro y trabajando como obreros que somos es por que nuestros conocimientos son limitados.
se limitan l lo que leemos o a lo que otros nos enseñan como temas basicos.

alguno esta programando algo en el HLC ? o apretando tornillos alli ? o va a barrer de vez en cuando ? o esta en una universidad haciendo experimentos de ultima generacion ?

yo, solo se que no se nada de nada por nada dividido nada.
se van a poner a presumir de quien sabe mas ?

los que estan en ese proyecto son muchos y saben todo lo que el hombre sabe, asi que , bueno, estan mas capacitaos que nosotros.
a mi lo que me preocupa no es si saben suficiente, es mas bien la soberbia, el apuro, la ambicion lo qu eme preocupa.
en ese proyecto hay miles d ecientificos, supongo que si estan tranquilos y hacen las cosas a conciencia no se van a meter a hacer pruebas peligrosas de apurados .

yo que se.
vendria bien que pongan una web con informes en todos los idiomas, con lo que van sacando , y videos, hoy que las webcam son tan accesibles, conclusiones, avances y demas.
se supone que es un proyecto cientifico global, CIENTIFICO ! en grande.
no es un secreto de la CIA ni un negocio de unas empresas ni un arma de la guerra fria.
proyecto cientifico, muchos estudiantes quisieran seguir paso a paso  lo que pasa, y con eso seguro que toda la discusion acerca de si se va a formar un agujero negro, rojo, blanco o verde se disiparia.

saludos

y tomense una cervecita !


----------



## KARAPALIDA

Explicación científica  

   La menor masa que se cree que un agujero negro puede poseer, según la clásica 
descripción de agujero negro, es probablemente del tipo de la Masa de Planck, que es aproximadamente 2 × 10−8 kg ó 1,1 × 1019 GeV. A esta escala, la fórmula de la termodinámica del agujero negro predice que el miniagujero negro podría tener una entropía de sólo 4π nats; una temperatura Hawking de , requiriendo energía térmica cuántica comparable aproximadamente a la masa del miniagujero negro completo; y una longitud de onda Compton equivalente al radio de Schwarzschild del agujero negro (esta distancia siendo equivalente a la longitud de Planck). Este es el punto donde la descripción gravitacional clásica del objeto finaliza, siendo recuperable con unas pequeñas correcciones cuánticas pero, en efecto, se rompe completamente.

La existencia de agujeros negros con esta masa es solamente hipotética, pero si los agujeros negros primordiales existen, estos podrían alcanzar esta condición como el final de la evaporación debido a la radiación de Hawking.

   Bajo teorias estándar, la energía necesaria para producir microagujeros negros es mayor en varios órdenes de magnitud de la que puede ser producida en la Tierra en un acelerador de partículas como el Large Hadron Collider (con un máximo alrededor de 14 × 103 GeV), o ser detectada en colisiones de radiación cósmica en nuestra atmósfera. Es estimado que para colisionar dos agregados de fermiones dentro de una distancia de una longitud de Planck con la actual fuerza alcanzable del campo magnetico, requiriría de un acelerador de partículas de alrededor de 1000 años luz de diámetro para mantener a los agregados en la pista. Aunque si esto fuera posible, cualquier producto de la colisión sería inmensamente inestable y se desintegraría casi instantáneamente.

Algunos teóricos de cuerdas han sugerido que las múltiples dimensiones postuladas por la teoría de cuerdas podría crear la efectiva fuerza de la gravedad, muchas clases de magnitudes más fuertes a pequeñas distancias (energías muy poderosas). Esto podría reducir efectivamente la energía de Planck, y también hacer que las descripciones de agujero negro fueran validas aún con masas muy pequeñas. Pero esto es altamente especulativo.

Otros han pensado acerca de las básicas asunciones del programa de gravedad cuántica, donde realmente hay un caso que obliga a creer en la radiación de Hawking.[1] Son sólo esas asunciones cuánticas las que guían a la crisis de la masa de Planck: en relatividad general clásica, un agujero negro podría ser desde en principio arbitrariamente pequeño.

Todo lo que se puede afirmar con certeza es que, con las predicciones actuales, un agujero negro con una masa menor a la masa de Planck es inconsistente e incompleto.


   Posibilidad de microagujeros negros artificiales  

Al ponerse en marcha el primer Gran Colisionador de Hadrones (LHC) de manera totalmente funcional (hasta ahora solo se han realizado pruebas), *se considera probable la primera creación artificial de micro agujeros negros* a partir del choque y fusión de partículas subátomicas (hadrones) aceleradas a casi la velocidad c, a tal velocidad la materia bariónica incrementa enormemente su masa lo cual explica la formación de microagujeros negros los cuales sin embargo serían efímeros ya que se encontrarían (proporcionalmente a su masa y a la gravitación de tal masa) a bastante distancia de otros cuerpos materiales como para crecer.



Bueno si tenes ganas de leer tendriamos que revisar estos temas tambien, *antes de decir si se puede o no *un augujero negro con poca masa, aparte de presentar los titulos en Fisica de cada uno.  

Temas para leer. de la wiki.

Agujero negro
Agujero blanco
Agujero negro cargado
Agujero negro de Kerr
Agujero negro de Kerr-Newman
Agujero negro estelar
Agujero negro primordial
Ergosfera
Espaguetización
Gravastar
Horizonte de sucesos
Microagujero negro
Principio Holográfico
Principio holográfico
Radiación de Hawking
Radio de Schwarzschild
Agujero negro de Reissner-Nordström
S2 (estrella)
Agujero negro de Schwarzschild
Singularidad desnuda
Singularidad espaciotemporal
Teoría de los universos fecundos .

Saludos

PD: No te hagas el picante


----------



## Fogonazo

*Dos matemáticos rusos afirman que el viaje en el tiempo ya es posible* 

Algunos podrían considerar una declaración semejante, realizada por dos matemáticos rusos, como el efecto de una sobredosis de vodka. Pero, los científicos que aseguran que un viaje en el tiempo será posible dentro de solo tres meses, sustentan sus dichos sobre una sólida base físico-matemática. 

Los viajes en el tiempo despiertan la curiosidad de todos nosotros. No solo por que resulta sumamente complicado entender los mecanismos implicados en un viaje de este tipo, sino por la gran cantidad de paradojas que plantea su existencia. Sin embargo, y a pesar de lo que mucha gente cree, no existe una imposibilidad matemática para efectuar un desplazamiento temporal. Si no hemos construido una maquina para viajar en el tiempo es solo por que no sabemos como hacerla, y no por que sea imposible de realizar. 

Pero esta situación podría llegar a su fin, y los viajes en el tiempo dejarían de ser un argumento de escritores de ciencia ficción para convertirse en una realidad científica, en mayo de este año. Es más, la maquina que permitiría este tipo de viajes ya esta lista, y la conoces: se trata del Large Hadron Collider (Gran Colisionador de Hadrones o LHC), construida por el CERN al noroeste de Ginebra, en la frontera entre Francia y Suiza. 

Según los matemáticos rusos Irina Aref’eva e Igor Volovich, ambos pertenecientes al Instituto Matemático Steklov, la puesta en marcha del LHC en el próximo mayo podría abrir una puerta que permita los viajes en el tiempo. El LHC es una maquina muy compleja, de hecho se trata del proyecto de cooperación científico más grande del mundo, del que participan más de 2.000 físicos provenientes de 34 países. Ciertamente, al proyecto no falta materia gris. 

“Las colisiones protón- protón dentro del LHC podrían dar lugar a la formación de máquinas del tiempo que violan la causalidad”, explican en su trabajo Irina Aref’eva e Igor Volovich. De acuerdo, esto es técnicamente, esto es una maquina para viajar en el tiempo. Pero el tamaño de lo que podrá atravesar esas regiones del espacio-tiempo tan particulares creadas por el LHC se limita a partículas quánticas. 

El LHC acelera partículas hasta cerca de la velocidad de la luz, y las hace colisionar entre si. Esto permite recrear las condiciones que existían en el instante en el que se produjo el Big Bang. Los matemáticos rusos han calculado que la energía liberada durante estos choques podría ser de una magnitud tal, que podría llegar a afectar el tejido del Universo, generando “ondulaciones” propicias para que se produzca un “agujero de gusano”. 

Este tipo de agujero puede conectar un instante de tiempo con otro. Son conocidos por los físicos como “puente de Einstein-Rosen”, y es una característica topológica hipotética del espacio-tiempo, que se desprende de las ecuaciones de la relatividad general y conectan una región del espacio-tiempo con otra. 

El tamaño de esos agujeros es sumamente pequeño, pero según los matemáticos podrían ser lo suficientemente grandes para que el LHC se convierta en la primer maquina del tiempo de la historia. Queda por delante el desafío de detectar las partículas que surjan a través de estos agujeros de gusano. 


Fuente


----------



## Trick21

buenas!

*Una teoría que leí, sobre el viaje en el tiempo:* (no recuerdo donde)

La velocidad de la luz en el "vacío" es por definición una constante universal de valor 299.792.458 m/s (suele aproximarse a 3•105 km/s).

uno ve al cielo y ve una estrella ( a 4 años luz) y de golpe la estrella explota! en realidad no es que la estrella exploto en ese momento sino que exploto hace 4 años! pero por al velocidad de la luz uno la ve después...

unos científicos llegaron a la conclusión con diferentes pruebas que si uno lograba ir a la velocidad de la luz se movería al mismo tiempo que el tiempo esto quiere decir que si yo por ejemplo giraría a la velocidad de la luz alrededor de la tierra nadie te podría ver por al velocidad que uno alcanza, y el tiempo transcurrido luego de dar 2 años de vueltas para el que viaja serian 2 años pero para el el que lo "ve" seria un segundo...

no es muy fácil de describir, *pero en este caso que uno va a la misma velocidad que al luz el tiempo se suspendería... *

pero si uno va un poco mas de la velocidad de la luz? o el doble por ejemplo?

ahí es donde se piensa ocurre el viaje en el tiempo... si uno gira alrededor de al tierra al doble de velocidad luz , 2 años el tiempo retrocedería...

voy a intentar de buscar información al respecto pero no recuerdo el nombre de la teoria o de los científicos  

saludos

PD: no es una teoría de comprender en el colegio al estuvimos analizando con un profesor y llegamos a al conclusión de que la primera posibilidad de que se "frene el tiempo" pero igual uno envejezca es posible pero la segunda dudosa...


----------



## Manonline

hace muchisimo tiempo existe la maquina del tiempo... se llama camara de fotos...


----------



## fernandob

lo que puso fogonazo acerca de los agujeros de gusano imagino que seria otra cosa.............vendria bien un FISICO  para que lo explique .

UN FISICO POR AQUI ! Habra ?

por otro lado eso que ponen de viajar a la velocidad de la luz para hacerle trampa al tiempo no lo veo interesante, es similar en sus efectos a el tema de la criogenia, uno solo hace huevo mientras pasa el tiempo.

viajar..........viajar de verdad ! es ir al PASADO.

no se si los agujeros de gusano lo permiten (en teoria claro esta, solo en teoria) .

saludos


----------



## Elvis!

Hola bueno no soy Fisico pero algo entiendo:

Los agujeros de gusano son regiones del espacio donde a diferencia de los agujeros negros la gravedad no es infinita sino que simplimente en su interior como lo explica el diagrama se encuentra energia negativa aparte de esto el agujero de gusano posee entrada y salida minimamente tendria dos una entrada y una salida las cuales no estan conectadas una con otra a lo largo de la membrana espacial sino que gracias a la casi infinita cantidad de energia que se encuentra en el agujero se conetan gracias a que el universo se pliega sobre si mismo como una hoja de palel...Este proceso es solo posible  de lograr(Curvar la membrana espacial) teoricamente con la energia producida por unos cuantos miles de soles!
Para entender el porque de su nombre solo se debe imaginar que el universo es la cáscara de una manzana, y un gusano viaja sobre su superficie. La distancia desde un lado de la manzana hasta el otro es igual a la mitad de la circunferencia de la manzana si el gusano permanece sobre la superficie de ésta. Pero si en vez de esto, cavara un agujero directamente a través de la manzana la distancia que tendría que recorrer sería considerablemente menor, recordando la afirmación que dice "la distancia más cercana entre dos puntos es una línea recta".

Los agujeros de gusano se clasifican en:

    * Los agujeros de gusano del intra-universo conectan una posición de un universo con otra posición del mismo universo (en el mismo tiempo actual o no). Un agujero de gusano debería poder conectar posiciones distantes en el universo por plegamientos espaciotemporales, permitiendo viajar entre ellas en menor tiempo del que tomaría hacer el viaje a través de espacio normal.
    * Los agujeros de gusano del inter-universo asocian un universo con otro diferente y son denominados agujeros de gusano de Schwarzschild. Esto nos permite especular si tales agujeros de gusano podrían usarse para viajar de un universo a otro paralelo. Otra aplicación de un agujero de gusano podría ser el viaje en el tiempo. En ese caso sería un atajo para desplazarse de un punto espaciotemporal a otro diferente. En la teoría de cuerdas un agujero de gusano es visualizado como la conexión entre dos D-branas, donde las bocas están asociadas a las branas y conectadas por un tubo de flujo. Se cree que los agujeros de gusano son una parte de la espuma cuántica o espaciotemporal.

Otra clasificación:

    * Los agujeros de gusano Euclídeos, estudiados en física de partículas.
    * Los agujeros de gusano de Lorentz, son principalmente estudiados en relatividad general y en gravedad semiclásica.
          o Los agujeros de gusano atravesables son un tipo especial de agujero de gusano de Lorentz que permitiría a un humano viajar de un lado al otro del agujero.

De momento existen teóricamente diferentes tipos de agujeros de gusanos que son principalmente soluciones matemáticas a la cuestión:

    * El supuestamente formado por un agujero negro de Schwarzschild, este "agujero de gusano de Schwarzschild" producido por un agujero negro de Schwarzschild se considera infranqueable ;
    * El agujero de gusano supuestamente formado por un agujero negro de Reissner-Nordstrøm o Kerr-Newman, resultaría franqueable pero en una sola dirección, pudiendo contener un "agujero de gusano de Schwarzschild" ;
    * El agujero de gusano de Lorentz posee masa negativa y se hipotetiza como franqueable en ambas direcciones (pasado/futuro).

En cuanto al viaje a la velocidad de la luz en caso de ser posible para cualquier cuerpo compuesto por materia y en caso de que ese cuerpo seamos nosotros el problema seria obtener generar y mantener la terriblemente grande cantidad de energia necesaria para llegar en un principio a los 300000Km/s y una vez alcanzada esa velocidad mantenerla constante..Y nuevamente de ser posible dicho proceso viajar a una estrella nos tomaria desde 4 años para llegar a Alfa Centauro hasta unos cuantos cientos de millones de años para llegar a la ultima estrella visible..Y una cantidad enorme de cuestiones que hacen que esto sea extremadamente dificil de lograr tirando a imposible!

Un saludo!


----------



## asherar

Elvis, qué suerte que tenés! Yo soy físico y entiendo cada vez menos. 

Eso sí, a veces termino de trabajar tan cansado, que me gustaría poder apretar un botón en la silla, 
desaparecer de la oficina y aparecer sentado en el sillón de mi casa. 
No sé si por un agujero de gusano, o un viaje en el tiempo. 
Pero qué lindo sería, no?

O también probar de hacer lo que hace esta mujer, que parece ser muy relajante. 
Prueben, porque es interactivo: con el ratón hacen click sobre el cuerpo y lo mueven para dónde quieren.
http://www.izpitera.ru/lj/tetka.swf


----------



## ilumitron

creo que ya esta agotado el tema, por más libros, literatura y artículos de internet que les busque o busquen son meras teorías, por eso les decía que no se más que ustedes, si alguien se sintió ofendido, disculpen. Les deseo suerte y paciencia a todos los argentinos por la critica situación económica por la que atraviesan, en general todo el mundo, unos más otros menos. Aquí consumo vinos argentinos ojala y nos llegaran mas productos de su país, Tiene calidad y gente inteligente, van a salir adelante.


----------



## fernandob

hola critica situacion si, economica no.
en todos lados hay quienes tienen $$ y quienes no.

la critica situacion (en el mundo ) es MORAL y una de las consecuencias que trae acarreadas es la malaria economica.
tambien hay malaria cultural, social, de seguridad.
pero la base no es la economia sino la moral.

que quede claro.

y se ve que esto esta pasando EN EL MUNDO, nos estan acostumbrando a cada vez soportar que nos cojan (follen) mas y con mas caradura o impunidad.

y les dare un ejemplo que es universal:

hace 40 o 50 años a un presidente de EEUU por escuchar conversaciones ajenas le dieron una patada en el forro del culo (watergate) .
hace poco a uno rubio que quiso que una joven (de comun acuerdo ) le sople la flauta le hicieron un escandalo barbaro (ese caso para mi fue un ejemplo de democracia mientras aqui......  ).

y hoy dia el señor bush , que tuvo que ver en el caso del 11S o las torres gemelas, no se si tuvo que ver un 1% o un 99% , no se si tuvo que ver como dice la religion:
en pensamiento palabra obra o omision
PERO SI TUVO QUE VER.
ademas les saco a los mismos yankis muchos de sus derechos civiles con eso de que la ley patriota sse parece tanto a la dictadura de aqui que tenian sus frases que les servian para "justificar todo" (aun hoy hay grupos que les gusta hacer eso) .
y encima antes de irse deja "culo pa rriba" a la economia de su pais y arrastra a la del mundo.
*y nadie dice nada, nadie le dice nada de nada.*

no hay nada peor que la impunidad, cuando unos pocos hacen cosas malas e inmorales y el resto de los demas millones SE LA COMEN .

por que eso, eso es el principio de algo muy malo, por que si uno deja que te hagan cosas malas cada vez sera peor, la unica forma de parar a la gente mala es PARANDOLA .

para eso estan las leyes y la fuerza policial.

quien es impume o inmune a eso, cada vez se cebara peor.

bueno, volvimos a la tierra y dejamos el HLC, que se le va  a hacer.

no sera que quizas el HLC sea una puerta a otro universo y los fisicos se avivaron y quieren escaparse por alli a un mundo nuevo ?


 aco  
en accion, en omision o en edl  ca


----------



## electrodan

El post sobre el LHC se convirtió en un post de física, economía, política y no se que mas.


----------



## fernandob

es que por el HLC pasa de todo, no te olvides que es un agujero negro en miniatura !


----------



## fernandob

volviendo a fisica y viendo el dibujo que puso elvis , eso de curvar el espacio.

me acuerdo que cuando estaba en la facu (por suerte me escape en segundo año) el profe de geometria no se que nos decia que con las ecuaciones se verifican o estudian las formas geometricas, pero eso no quiere decir que existan.
ejemplos :
el tema de N dimensiones eso no quiere decir que las haya en realidad.
y ese dibujko en el cual el espacio tridimensional se dibuja como bidimensional y se curva para lograr nuestros objetivos imaginarios.

uno podra imaginar eso en un buen sueño incluso encontrar formulas que definan ese dibujo.

pero de ahi a que en el mundo real, en el universo real en el que existimos eso sea posible hay una linea grande.

yo de verdad no se , me parece, aunque por otro lado veo y se que la ciencia del hombre esta descubriendo cosas asombrosas, esta haciendo maravillas.

pero todo lo que podemos hacer es COSAS POSIBLES , podemos descubrir los misterios de la naturaleza, que ya existen, que se econden a nuestros ojos y a nuestro conocimiento.
pero no podemos inventar lo que no es.

por eso hay muchas cosas que me tomo con pinzas, lo lindo seria conocer a un kia, un fisico de esos que es un capo que esta en "la crem de la crem" pero te sabe explicar en sencillito y centrado.

habra que poner un aviso que se busca .


----------



## ilumitron

perdón fernandob  por salirme del tema de los hadrones, ya estoy como mafalda pero es que está de pelos es el final de una era mundial económica creo que todo va a cambiar para bien, volviendo al tema encontré en la revista quo, unos artículos más digeribles sobre el experimento la dirección es, ( http://www.quo.es/index.php//ciencia/astronomia/cern )  es la dirección directa al articulo la puedes abrir con yahoo o intenta lo visitando la revista,. suerte y saludos a todos.


----------



## Elvis!

Yo no soy Fisico ni nada por el estilo..Ni tengo la mas minima intension de hacer alarde de mis conocimientos..Simplemente me dedique desde pequeño a leer fisica y de la buena..Luego conoci a Doña electronica y bue eso es historia aparte..Pero si alguien tiene alguna duda me gustaria que la plantee y yo encantado la responderia mientras la respuesta este en mis conocimientos..De lo contrario le preguntamos a Don Google..

Un saludo!


----------



## asherar

Como ustedes sabrán el LHC se salió de línea hace unos días.
Se dijo al periodismo que se había roto un imán gigantesco, y que repararlo iba a tardar unos meses.  
En realidad en este sitio se muestra la verdadera razón.
Atenti ! Miren bien los videos situados a la izquierda !
Estos son los videos de las cámaras de seguridad del LHC.
Fijense lo qué pasa cuando se encenden las luces rojas !
http://www.cyriak.co.uk/lhc/lhc-webcams.html

Una visión del efecto sobre el planeta: 
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=BXzu...ronomia/colisionador_particulas_cern/rap_cern

Y para terminar, acá está el famoso rap del LHC
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=j50Z...ronomia/colisionador_particulas_cern/rap_cern


> Con casi un millón de visitas desde que fue colgado hace un mes, es uno de los éxitos de YouTube. Su autora, Kate McAlpine, una joven periodista científica estadounidense de 23 años de edad,le envió una propuesta a James Gillies, portavoz del CERN y éste accedió encantado a que se filmara en las instalaciones un videoclip…¿pero de qué? McAlpine compuso un rap para explicar en lenguaje profano qué hace exactamente el acelerador de partículas del CERN y tanto les gustó a los científicos de la institución que lo tienen como el himno oficial y, en palabras textuales declaran que es “genial”. Habrá que creerles, palabra de genios.


Fuente


----------



## fernandob

Elvis! dijo:
			
		

> Yo no soy Fisico ni nada por el estilo..Ni tengo la mas minima intension de hacer alarde de mis conocimientos..Simplemente me dedique desde pequeño a leer fisica y de la buena..Luego conoci a Doña electronica y bue eso es historia aparte..Pero si alguien tiene alguna duda me gustaria que la plantee y yo encantado la responderia mientras la respuesta este en mis conocimientos..De lo contrario le preguntamos a Don Google..
> 
> Un saludo!



yo pense que eras un ET que le gusta la musica de elvis.......y si eras un ET debes saber un monton.
para que ponen avatars que no los representan !
me confunden.

para no hacer 2 temas:

esta bueno eso del rap pero estaria mejor si modificaramos 2 cosas:
1 -- algun buen samaritano lo traduzca.
2 -- version con la rapera en bikini por lo menos .

saludos


----------



## KARAPALIDA

subtitulado no es lo mismo...

YouTube - Large hadron Rap (subtitulado espaÃ±ol - spanish subtittles)

tan medio gordass para bikini. jua jua


----------



## asherar

fernandob: tu lo pides y tu lo tienes: la letra ... traducida.
La rapera en bikini la dejo a tu imaginación.



		Código:
	

El Rap del Gran Colisionador de Hadrones

- - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - -
———– Primera Estrofa ————
- - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - -
Veintisiete kilómetros de túnel bajo tierra
Diseñado con inteligencia para enviar protones a su alrededor
Un anillo que cruza entre Suiza y Francia
Sesenta naciones contribuyen al avance científico
Dos rayos de protones danzan alrededor, saltando a través del anillo
Golpean los corazones de los detectores, construidos para que colisionen
Y toda esta energía se comprime en un espacio diminuto
Se torna en masa, se crean partículas a partir del vacío
Y entonces…

- - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - -
———– Estribillo ————
- - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - -
El LHCb mira dónde va la antimateria
El ALICE mira las colisiones de iones de plomo
El CMS y el ATLAS son parecidos…
…buscan cualquier nueva partícula que puedan encontrar.
El LHC acelera protones y el plomo…
…y las cosas que descubra sacudirán tu cabeza.

- - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - -
NOTA: El LHC hace colisionar núcleos de plomo y
protones. El LHCb, CMS y ATLAS son experimentos y
detectores de partículas instalados en el LHC.
- - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - -

- - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - -
———– Segunda Estrofa ————
- - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - -
Vemos asteroides y planetas, numerosas estrellas
Sabemos que un agujero negro vive en el centro de cada galaxia
Pero aún toda esta materia no permite explicar …
¿qué mantiene a todas esas estrellas unidas? –hay algo más…
La materia oscura interactúa sólo a traves de la gravedad
¿Y cómo capturas una partícula que no se puede ver?
Miremos el principio de conservación de la energía
Y con claridad aparecerán las partículas
Puedes ver volar las partículas en rayos como sprays
Pero no percibes que algo ha ido por otro camino
Dices ¡Mi ley ha sido violada! ¡Esto no tiene sentido!
Hace falta otra partícula para restaurar el equilibrio.
Podría ser materia oscura, y por primera vez…
…empezamos a entender qué debe llenar la mayor parte del universo conocido.
Porque…

———– Estribillo ————

- - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - -
———– Tercera Estrofa ————
- - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - -
La antimateria es como el gemelo malvado de la materia
Porque excepto por la carga y su giro [spin]
es lo mismo una partícula que su contraria
Pero no puedes guardar una antipartícula en cualquier sitio
Cuando las dos se encuentran se aniquilan mutuamente
La materia se convierte en energía y se disipa
Cuando se crea materia a partir de energía
(Precisamente lo que hace el LHC)
Obtienes materia y antimateria en partes iguales
Se trata de volver atrás, cuando el universo nació
El Big Bang, - de vuelta al comienzo cuando la materia explotó 
Pero la cantidad de antimateria era un poco menor
Porque cuando miramos alrededor vemos que la materia abunda
Pero no encontramos antimateria en ninguna parte
Es por eso que…

———– Estribillo ————

- - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - -
———– Cuarta Estrofa ————
- - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - -
El Bosón de Higgs –eso de lo que todo el mundo habla.
Y es algo que seguramente esta máquina resolverá
Si el Bosón de Higgs existe, lo verán pronto
Y si no es así, entonces los científicos dirán finalmente…
“¡No hay Bosón de Higgs! Necesitamos una nueva física para explicar por qué…
…las cosas tienen masa. Algo en el Modelo Estándar está equivocado.
Pero el Higgs – No dije antes lo que es
Suponen que las partículas tienen mas porque
el campo de Higgs se extiende por todo el espacio
algunas partículas son más lentas, otras partículas son veloces…
…como el fotón –que no tiene masa
Pero algo pesado como el quark cima, le arrastra de su … (culo)
Y el Higgs es el bosón que porta esa fuerza
Y hace que las partículas tengan un orden dentro del campo
Lo detectarán…

———– Estribillo ————

- - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - -
———– Quinta Estrofa ————
- - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - -
Ahora, algunos pensaréis que la gravedad es fuerte
porque cuando caes de tu bicicleta no tardas mucho…
…hasta que llegas al suelo y dices “¡Ay, qué daño!”
Pero si piensas que esta fuerza es poderosa, estás equivocado
Mira, la gravedad es muy muy débil
Y esta es la razón por la que muchos científicos investigan
Piensan en las dimensiones –Nosotros vivimos en tres de ellas
Pero pueden existir otras demasiado pequeñas para percibirlas
Es en estas dimensiones donde la gravedad se extiende
Por lo que las hace parecer débiles donde nosotros estamos.
Y estas dimensiones están enrrolladas apretadísimas
Por lo que no nos afectan en nuestro día a día
Pero si fueras tan pequeño como un gravitón
Podrías entrar en esas dimensiones y viajar por ellas
Y ellos te encontrarían…

———– Estribillo ————


Fuente (con algunos retoques, y aclaraciones mías).


----------



## fernandob

pero uds son la wiki !

ale sos un capo!

ya que sos fisico no tenes la formula para convertir el plomo en oro ?
o un  polvillo para hipnotizar a las muchachas ?

(total , pedir no cuesta nada , en una de esas ...... ops: )


----------



## fernandob

che gente .............una pregunta .............que dice el estribillo ?

"y hasta ahora cada vez que lo prendemos algo se rompe , trula la , tru la la ""

"y hasta ahora cada vez que lo prendemos algo se rompe , trula la , tru la la ""

"y hasta ahora cada vez que lo prendemos algo se rompe , trula la , tru la la ""

lo importante es tener alegria


----------



## asherar

Una cosa importante que quería rescatar de lo que se borró, es que en la alta atmósfera constantemente están impactando partículas de viento solar, y otros rayos cósmicos, con tanta o más energía que la que generará el LHC. No por eso se generan agujeros negros en la alta atmósfera. El LHC lo que hace es recrear estas colisiones en condiciones controladas de laboratorio. 
Este investigador dice más o menos eso al referirse a las condiciones de seguridad en las que se llevan a cabo los experimentos (lo lamento pero está en inglés).
YouTube - CERN- Interview with John Ellis - Theoretical physicist
Básicamente habla de las medidas de seguridad implementadas en el LHC.
Me pareció rescatable porque si no escuchamos a los que realmente saben de qué se trata, contribuimos a fomentar la ignorancia acerca de ese tema, y como están las cosas, se abonan las supersticiones acerca del fin del mundo y demás payasadas. 
Hace poco encontré un video (que no voy a postear) de un tipo que vaticina la apertura de una puerta tipo "StarGate" hacia el infierno, que van a dirigir el haz de protones al "cinturón de Van Allen", y otras sandeces similares, metiendo a los iluminati y que se yó que más (lo vi hasta donde pude aguantar la risa, no más ... ).


----------



## fernandob

alejandro:

respecto de las pavadas que se ponen y que fomentan la ignoracia :

existe algo que automaticamente soluciona ese problema y limpia las pavadas haciendo que la ignorancia que fue creada por ese motivo no sea duradera:

EL TIEMPO.

a menos que, el que se creyo esa mentira sea un ignorante de alma y hay adecidido adoptar esa mentira por que le gusto (que los hay !) .

saludos


----------



## asherar

Si, en gran parte estoy de acuerdo. Hay un solo punto que me sigue inquietando. 
Con este tema del LHC se puede ver una falencia de nuestra sociedad a nivel mundial, y es que a pesar de que vivimos en la "era del conocimiento" la opinión pública esté basada en la ignorancia (y el miedo que esta genera): llama más la atención del "gran público" lo del agujero negro, que lo que se puede descubrir o confirmar  con el experimento. 
Lo de YouTube funciona un poco como una compulsa popular: si el que "grita" más fuerte es el más ignorante, el tiempo no hace más que agravar las cosas.
No nos olvidemos que todo este tema comenzó cuando un par de tipos (científicos) salieron a denunciar el peligro de los agujeros negros con la intención de parar el experimento del LHC.
Y tampoco nos olvidemos que los políticos *del mundo* deciden según las encuestas, independientemente de lo que sea razonable o no. 
Me hace acordar cuando Pilatos pidió al pueblo que votara si querían que perdone a Jesús o al ladrón Barrabás. 
Todos sabemos el final del cuento.


----------



## fernandob

bueno, ese tema mas o menos se ha hablado en otro post acerca de es anueva moneda de EEUU fantasiosa y como se maneja y como es la gente en la sociedad y a travez de la TV.

bueno, la sigo luego que ya empiezan los tele tubies   y voya mirarlos.


----------



## Eduardo

> respecto de las pavadas que se ponen y que fomentan la ignoracia :
> existe algo que automaticamente soluciona ese problema y limpia las pavadas haciendo que la ignorancia que fue creada por ese motivo no sea duradera:
> EL TIEMPO.



Te parece?  Con la astrologia y demas pseudociencias el paso del tiempo no da mucho resultado que digamos...



Y ni hablar en el terreno politico. Podemos recordar dos de los principios de propaganda de Goebbels (lamentablemente, ciertos 100%)

*Principio de la vulgarización*. “Toda propaganda debe ser popular, adaptando su nivel al menos inteligente de los individuos a los que va dirigida. Cuanto más grande sea la masa a convencer, más pequeño ha de ser el esfuerzo mental a realizar. La capacidad receptiva de las masas es limitada y su comprensión escasa; además, *tienen gran facilidad para olvidar*”.

*Principio de orquestación*. “La propaganda debe limitarse a un número pequeño de ideas y repetirlas incansablemente, presentarlas una y otra vez desde diferentes perspectivas, pero siempre convergiendo sobre el mismo concepto. Sin fisuras ni dudas”. De aquí viene también la famosa frase: “Si una mentira se repite suficientemente, acaba por convertirse en verdad”.


----------



## fernandob

eduardo, tristemente tenes razon en eso.

yo me referia a que si digo yo que antes de fin de año EEUU va a cambiar su moneda por chicles globo bazooka , esa duda quedara en los salames solo hasta el nuevo año.
luego ya no habra mas dudas por que el tiempo confirmara que los chicles bazooka son el futuro de la economia mundial   

paso eso con (por ejemplo) los que decian que en el año 2000 se acababa el mundo y solo se me acabo a mi la $$$ hasta que consegui mas trabajo.

y pasara con el HLC el dia que dejen de romper cosas cada vez que lo ponen a andar, dentro de unos pocos  años que ningun agujero negro haya aparecido y cuando tengamos una lista concreta de resultados cientificos utiles.

por otro lado , fijate que puse:

*a menos que, el que se creyo esa mentira sea un ignorante de alma y hay adecidido adoptar esa mentira por que le gusto (que los hay !) . *

no seas picaron    como veras al poner esa frase me asegure de no dejar afuera a la mitad mas uno .
 asi que no se me escaparon.

vos me pusiste ejemplos que me recordaron cuantos somos.

y ahora si , chau que comienza una novela en la TV.


----------



## KARAPALIDA

No entiendo porque no entienden  

    A la gente que le importa un anillo lleno de electroimanes y sensores, lo mismo que no le va a importar una boma de cobalto, ni una supercomputadora, ni los experimentos que hagan con hormigas en la estacion espacial.

   Me diras, ehh loco la bomba de cobalto es importanticima en medicina, la supercomputadora, en arquitectura en ingenieria, y la prediccion del clima "Que carajos hacen con las hormigas en la estacion espacial?"

  Son temas muy especializados y complejos, que a nadie le importa. Claro esta hasta quese hace un descubrimiento y este sea practico. (Yo creo que poco le importa a "Cacho" la materia oscura). *O a UD. Mr. Sherar *cuando le pregunte que opinaba de la *"teoria de las cuerdas" *me dijo que que se yo de la cuerda que saltaban las chicas en el colegio. Si vos que sos fisico no te interesan esas teoria, que me queda para mi. 

Ahora si sale un "Fisico" a decir que estan haciendo un no se que que costo 8.000.000.000 dolares y que puede destruir la tierra, hacer un ahugero negro y clonar a mi suegra. Ahi si que tenes mi atensión. 

Saludos


----------



## fernandob

un punto de vista totalmente cierto karapalida .


----------



## asherar

KARAPALIDA dijo:
			
		

> ... *O a UD. Mr. Sherar *cuando le pregunte que opinaba de la *"teoria de las cuerdas" *me dijo que que se yo de la cuerda que saltaban las chicas en el colegio. Si vos que sos fisico no te interesan esas teoria, que me queda para mi.
> ...


Vos preguntaste: Alejandro que opina de la teoria de las cuerdas? en 5 palabras
Luego aclaraste: Le dije 5 palabras porque el amigo alejandro se va escribir minimo 20 hojas al respecto y yo quiero sabes si esta deacuerdo
Y yo contesté: De cuerdas no sé nada. (5 palabras) 

Si no leo mal, lo que dije no es que no me interesa sino que no se nada del tema. En cinco palabras, como se pidió. 

_Cordial_es saludos. 

PD: "cordial" debe venir de "cuerda".
PD2: Eso de "Mr" no suena muy amigable.


----------



## KARAPALIDA

Yo uso Mr. muy amigablemente. o prefiere Don  

Ok, bue si le interesa la teoria de las cuerdas, digame algo, no 20 hojas, a eso me referia cuando le pregunte
, Ante su negativa a una minima repuesta por EJ: Estan locos esos giles que cueradas ni ocho cuartos.Deja de leer boludeces y anda a preparar analasis de señales que asi no la vas a aprobar mas. 

   Interprete que: 

   O no sabia bosta   
   O no le interesaba una bosta  
   O No tenia ganas de gastar palabras en iiiooo.

Entonses visto y considerando y conste en acta yo interprete que no le interesama sino mas bien la fisica clasica y nada de teorias locas.
Tonses, cabe aclara que admiro y reconosco que Ud Mr Sherar es el capo Fisica del Foro compartiendo el 1º lugar con Mr Eduardo con el cual mantienen una guerra matemmatica   (metiendo leña al fuego jajaja)

En fin... ta fresca la tardecita, voy sacando el fernet del frizzer, vamos limpiando la parrillita. Se vemos


----------



## zeta_bola_1

KARAPALIDA dijo:
			
		

> Yo uso Mr. muy amigablemente. o prefiere Don
> 
> En fin... ta fresca la tardecita, voy sacando el fernet del frizzer, vamos limpiando la parrillita. Se vemos



yyyyeeeeeeegguuuuuuuooooooooooooooo :evil:  :evil:  :evil:  :evil:  :evil:


----------



## Elvis!

En primer lugar quiero y necesito una explicacion al lo que paso con mis mensajes y con el monton de mensajes que se borraron..Si lo se borraron por un "error" en el servidor esta todo bien auque no creo en esa posibilidad y si algun mortal lo hizo los unicos capaces son los moderadores..Creo yo que no viole ninguna regla del foro y de haberlo hecho no fue intensiónal..Un moderador que de alguna explicacion por favooor.


Cual es el problema con la teoria de la cuerdas?...Es la mejor..porque no hace falta que se la compruebe solo porque es imposible nada de gastar fortunas en experimentos...Nunca se va a poder!..lo extralo es que es extremadamente compleja pero no es experimentable..Que locura esta madre naturaleza y cuan retorcida es la mente del creador no?


Un saludo!


----------



## zeta_bola_1

Elvis! dijo:
			
		

> En primer lugar quiero y necesito una explicacion al lo que paso con mis mensajes y con el monton de mensajes que se borraron..Si lo se borraron por un "error" en el servidor esta todo bien auque no creo en esa posibilidad y si algun mortal lo hizo los unicos capaces son los moderadores..Creo yo que no viole ninguna regla del foro y de haberlo hecho no fue intensiónal..Un moderador que de alguna explicacion por favooor.



te aviso por las dudas lo que escribio li-ion aca https://www.forosdeelectronica.com/posts/145410/



			
				Electrobot dijo:
			
		

> Hola a todos,
> 
> Debido a inconsistencias en la base de datos debido a la migración al nuevo servidor, hubo una perdida de mensajes; Específicamente los publicados entre las 12p.m. y las 7 p.m. (GMT -5) del día viernes 24 agosto. Infortunadamente estos mensajes no se pueden recuperar.
> 
> Por el momento, sigo ajustando el nuevo servidor para optimizar su funcionamiento.
> 
> Cualquier error que se presente, no duden en reportarlo.
> 
> Gracias.
> Li-ion.



saludos


----------



## Elvis!

Mil disculpas!..Mil disculpas...No estaba el tanto de lo que pasaba con el servidor!

Sigamos hablando del aparatito este y de las teorias de las cuerdas! ;-)


Un saludo!


----------



## zeta_bola_1

yo tampoco, me entere de chusma digamos. sigamos no mas. saludos


----------



## KARAPALIDA

Parece que las personas tienen un particular miedo, O seran Gananas de que se acabe el mundo.

La vida no es tan afortunada para todos.

En fin... aca un articulo escrito en el 2005. No me pregunten que tan cientifico, es esto, pero o casualidad que la numero 10 ya la estaban barajando. 

El fin del mundo: 10 amenazas que podrían destruir la humanidad, según la ciencia

Cambios climáticos, epidemias, terrorismo, pandemias, meteoritos... algunos son más probables, otros menos, pero la posibilidad está ahí y es real. Diez científicos analizan estos riesgos. 


Los humanos estamos bastante satisfechos por nuestros avances tecnológicos en los últimos siglos, e incluso por algunos avances sociales. Sin embargo, hay al menos diez amenazas que podrían hacer desaparecer a la humanidad de la faz de la Tierra en un suspiro, en pocos días o en unos meses. No lo dice un predicador loco: lo dicen diez científicos preguntados por la periodista Kate Ravolious para THE GUARDIAN. Más o menos probables, estas diez formas de extinguirse nuestra especie son, sin duda alguna, posibles. Y podría suceder en los próximos años. 



1. Cambio climático



Nick Brooks, investigador del Centro Tyndall para la Investigación del Cambio Climático en la Universidad de East Anglia: 



“A finales de este siglo es posible que los gases invernadero se hayan doblado y que la temperatura global haya aumentado al menos 2 grados. Esto es más calor de lo que la Tierra haya experimentado ene l último millón y medio de años. En el peor caso podría alterar el clima en muchas regiones del mundo. Podría llevar a una inseguridad alimenticia global y al colapso masivo de sistemas sociales existentes, causando migraciones y conflictos por los recursos a medida que partes del mundo se hacen inhabitables. No creo que signifique el fin de los humanos, pero tendría un potencial devastador”.



Es decir, una variante de lo que hemos visto en la película El día de mañana, incluyendo los millones de norteamericanos emigrando a México... 



Posibilidad de que la temperatura mundial aumente 2 grados en los próximos 70 años: ALTA. 



2. Erosión de los telómeros 



Reinhard Stindl, doctor en medicina de la Universidad de Viena: 



“En la punta de los cromosomas de cualquier animal hay unos tapones protectores llamados telómeros. Sin ellos, nuestros cromosomas se volverían inestables. Cada vez que una célula se divide casi nunca copia completamente los telómeros, así que durante nuestra vida nuestros telómeros se acortan y acortan a medida que nuestras células se multiplican. A la larga, cuando quedan muy cortos, empezamos a ver enfermedades relacionadas con la edad: cáncer, Alzheimer, ataques del corazón, infartos...”



“Sin embargo, los telómeros no sólo se acortan por el paso del tiempo. Mi teoría es que hay una diminuta pérdida de la longitud del telómero de una generación a otra, igual que sucede con el envejecimiento en el individuo. Durante miles de generaciones los telómeros se irán erosionando hasta niveles críticos. Entonces podríamos esperar irrupciones de enfermedades del envejecimiento en etapas jóvenes de nuestra vida, y finalmente una quiebra poblacional. La erosión de los telómeros podría explicar la desaparición de especies que aparentemente tenían éxito, como el Hombre de Neardental, sin necesidad de factores externos como el cambio climático”. 



Si esto fuese así, significaría que en nuestros cromosomas, desgastados de generación en generación, ya tenemos una fecha de caducidad como especie. 



Posibilidad de una quiebra poblacional por erosión de los telómeros en los próximos 70 años: BAJA. 



3. Pandemia viral



Lo explica la viróloga María Zambón del Health Protection Agency’s Influenza Laboratory, es decir, el laboratorio de investigación de la gripe de la sanidad británica: 



“Durante el último siglo hemos tenido 4 grandes epidemias de gripe, además del SIDA y el SARS –el síndrome respiratorio severo agudo, que ha extendido el uso de mascarillas en China y Asia-. Las pandemias masivas asolan el mundo cada siglo y es inevitable que al menos una ocurra en el futuro. En estos momentos la preocupación más seria es el virus de la gripe aviar H5 en los pollos del sureste asiático. Si este virus aprendiese a transmitirse de humano a humano podría extenderse rápidamente por todo el mundo. La gripe de 1918 causó 20 millones de muertes en sólo un año, más de las que causó la Primera Guerra Mundial. Un brote similar hoy podría tener un impacto más devastador”. 






La pandemia de gripe de 1918 causó 20 millones de muertos en un año


“No es interesante para un virus matar a todos sus huéspedes, así que un virus probablemente no eliminará a toda la raza humana, pero podría causar un serio retroceso durante bastantes años. Nunca podemos prepararnos completamente contra lo que hará la naturaleza: la naturaleza es el bioterrorista definitivo. 



Posibilidad de una pandemia viral en los próximos 70 años: MUY ALTA. 



4. Terrorismo 



Habla el profesor Paul Wilkinson, presidente del consejo asesor del Centro de Estudio del Terrorismo y la Violencia Política de la Universidad de San Andrews: 



“La sociedad hoy es más vulnerable al terrorismo porque es más fácil que un grupo malevolente consiga los materiales necesarios, la tecnología y la experiencia para hacer armas de destrucción masiva. Ahora mismo, la causa más probable de bajas masivas a gran escala por terrorismo sería un arma química o biológica. Liberar a gran escala algo como el ántrax o el virus de la viruela tendrían un efecto gigantesco, y las comunicaciones modernas enseguida lo convertirían en un problema transnacional.”



“En una sociedad abierta, en la que valoramos la libertad de movimientos, no podemos garantizar que un ataque así sea frenado, y hay una gran probabilidad de que un ataque importante suceda en algún sitio del mundo a lo largo de nuestra vida”. 



Posibilidad de un ataque terrorista masivo en los próximos 70 años: MUY ALTA. 



5. Guerra nuclear



Lord Garden, mariscal del Ejército del Aire británico y portavoz de defensa del partido Demócrata Liberal: 



“En teoría una guerra nuclear podría destruir la civilización humana pero en la práctica pienso que el tiempo de ese peligro ya ha pasado. Hay tres puntos potenciales de atención nuclear actualmente: Oriente Medio, India-Pakistán y Corea del Norte. De estos, Corea del Norte es el más preocupante, con un ejército convencional, de gatillo suelto, que podría empezar una guerra por accidente. Pero me gusta pensar que las barreras contra el uso de armas nucleares se mantienen altas por la forma en que hemos desarrollado un sistema internacional de restricción del uso nuclear.” 



“La probabilidad de guerra nuclear en una escala global es baja, aunque permanece la posibilidad de uso nuclear por un estado descontrolado o fanáticos extremistas”. 



Posibilidad de una guerra nuclear en los próximos 70 años: BAJA. 



6. Impacto de un meteorito



Donald Yeomans, director de la Oficina del Programa de Objetos Cercanos a la Tierra de la NASA: 



“A escalas de tiempo muy grandes, el riesgo de morir como resultado del impacto de un objeto cercano a la Tierra es aproximadamente equivalente al riesgo de morir en un accidente de avión. Para causar un problema grande a nuestra civilización, el impacto tendría que ser de alrededor 1,5 kilómetros de ancho o mayor. Esperamos un acontecimiento de este tipo cada millón de años, aproximadamente. Los peligros asociados con un impacto así de grande incluyen una cantidad enorme de polvo en la atmósfera que podría apagar la luz solar durante semanas afectando a la vida de las plantas y de las cosechas que sustentan la vida. Habría tormentas de fuego como resultado de la reentrada de fragmentos calientes y una grave lluvia ácida. Todos estos efectos son a corto plazo –relativamente- de modo que las especies más adaptables (las cucarachas y los humanos, por ejemplo) podrían probablemente sobrevivir. 



Posibilidad de que la Tierra sea golpeada por un gran asteroide en los próximos 70 años: MEDIA. 



7. Los robots toman el mando



Hans Moravec, profesor investigador del Instituto de Robótica de la Universidad Carnegie Mellon de Pittsburg: 



“Los controladores robóticos doblan su complejidad (potencia de procesamiento) cada año o cada dos años. Actualmente están justo por debajo del rango inferior de la complejidad vertebrada, pero deberían alcanzarnos a mitad de siglo. Para el 2050 preveo que habrá robots con un poder mental como el de los humanos, con capcidad de abstracción y de generalización.”



“Estas  máquinas inteligentes aprenderán de nosotros, crecerán a partir de nosotros, compartirán nuestros valores y objetivos y pueden verse como los hijos de nuestra mente. No sólo nos cuidarán en casa, sino que ejercerán tareas complejas que actualmente requieren la participación humana, como diagnosticar enfermedades y recomendar una cura o terapia. Serán nuestros herederos y nos ofrecerán la mejor posibilidad que podamos tener de llegar a la inmortalidad si nosotros mismos nos incorporamos en robots avanzados”. 






En este supuesto queda por ver si los robots se rebelan (y eliminan/subyugan la raza humana, cuya utilidad sería dudosa) o si bien los humanos, de forma masiva, prefieren robotizar tanto sus cuerpos y cerebros que dejarían de merecer el nombre de humanos.



Posibilidad de robots superinteligentes en los próximos 70 años: ALTA. 



8. Bombardeo de rayos cósmicos por el estallido de una estrella



Lo explica Nir Shaviv, profesor de Física en la Hebrew University de Jerusalén: 



“Cada pocas décadas, una estrella gigante de nuestra galaxia, de la Vía Láctea, se queda sin combustible y explota. Es lo que se llama una supernova. Los rayos cósmicos (partículas de alta energía, como los rayos gamma) se extienden en todas las direcciones. Si resulta que la Tierra está en medio, pueden provocar una Edad de Hielo. Si la Tierra ya tiene un clima frío, una descarga extra de rayos cósmicos podría hacer que las cosas se helasen de verdad y quizá causar la extinción de una serie de especies. La Tierra corre más peligro cuando pasa a través del brazo espiral de la Vía Láctea, que es donde hay más supernovas. Esto sucede aproximadamente cada 150 millones de años. Los indicadores paleoclimáticos muestran que en esos momentos ha habido un periodo frío en la Tierra, con más hielo en los polos y muchas edades glaciales.”



“Actualmente estamos casi saliendo del brazo Sagitario-Carina de la Vía Láctea y la Tierra debería tener un clima caliente durante unos millones de años. Pero en unos 60 millones de años entraremos en el brazo Perseo y es probable que las condiciones heladas vuelvan a dominar.”



Posibilidad de ser bombardeados por una supernova en los próximos 70 años: BAJA. 



9. Supervolcanes



Profesor Bill McGuire, director del Benfield Hazard Research Centre en la University College de Londres. 



“Aproximadamente cada 50.000 años la Tierra experimenta un supervolcán. Más de 1.000 kilómetros cuadrados de tierra pueden deshacerse en un flujo de ceniza piroclástica, todo alrededor puede cubrirse de ceniza y gases sulfúricos se inyectarían en la atmósfera, creando un fino velo de ácido sulfúrico alrededor del planeta que no dejaría pasar la luz del sol durante años. En pleno día no habría más luz que en una noche de luna llena.” 



“El daño global de un supervolcán depende de dónde se produzca y cuánto tiempo el gas tape la atmósfera. Taupo, en Nueva Zelanda, fue el supervolcán más reciente, hace 26.500 años. Sin embargo, el más dañino supervolcán en la historia humana fue Toba, en Sumatra, Indonesia,  hace 74.000 años. Estaba bastante cerca del ecuador, así que inyectó gas rápidamente en ambos hemisferios. Los datos demuestran que las temperaturas bajaron dramáticamente los cinco o seis años siguientes, con condiciones heladas en los trópicos.”



“Un supervolcán en 12 veces más probable que el impacto con un meteorito grande. Hay un 0,15% de probabilidad de que suceda en nuestra vida. Los sitios que hay que vigilar son los que ya explotaron en el pasado, como Yellowstone en EEUU y Toba. Pero más preocupante aún es saber  que un supervolcán podría estallar en un sitio que no haya estallado nunca antes, como bajo la selva tropical del Amazonas”. 



Posibilidad de un supervolcán en los próximos 70 años: MUY ALTA. 



10. La Tierra, engullida por un agujero negro. 



Richard Wilson, profesor de física e investigador de la Universidad de Harvard (EEUU): 



“Hará unos siete años, cuando el Recolector Relativista de Iones Pesados se estaba construyendo en el Laboratorio Nacional Brookhaven de Nueva York, había la preocupación de que pudiera formarse un estado de materia densa que no había existido antes. En aquel momento era el acelerador de partículas más grande construido en el mundo y permitía hacer que chocasen con inmensa fuerza iones de oro. El riesgo era que aquello pudiera llegar a una fase que fuera suficientemente densa como para ser como un agujero negro, tomando materia del exterior.” 



“¿Acabarían los laboratorios Brookhaven –y quizá también la Tierra entera- engullidos por un agujero negro creado por el nuevo acelerador? Usando la información que ya conocemos sobre los agujeros negros en el espacio exterior, hicimos un cálculo para descubrir si el acelerador de partículas de Brookhaven era capaz de formar tal agujero negro. Ahora estamos bastante seguros de que esa fase de la materia no se formará en Brookhaven y que no se tragará a la Tierra cuando colisionen estas partículas”. 



Posibilidad de que un agujero negro engulla la Tierra en los próximos 70 años: EXTREMADAMENTE BAJA... aunque quizá dentro de unos decenios, con otros aceleradores de partículas... 


PD: anda contale de probabilidades al que se saco el Quini6 "$20.000.000"


----------



## Nilfred

Viendo el Reglamento del Quini6 veo que se trata de una combinación de 46 números tomados de a 6:
46*C*6 = 9.366.819
Si cada cartón de jugada te sale $2, comprar todos los números te sale en total:
9.366.819 × $2 = $18.733.638
Siendo el premio de $20.000.000 deja de ser una posibilidad y *pasa a ser un negocio* de riesgo.
Invirtiendo $18.733.638 ganas $20.000.000, osea $1.266.362 con un rendimiento del 6,76% en una sola operación.
El riesgo es que algún ojetudo saque el premio y lo tengas que compartir.
Y eso que aún falta considerar las ganancias secundarias con 5 y 4 aciertos.


----------



## fernandob

que raro eso, se supone que los de la loteria y demas sempre la ganan.
ademas:
1 -- nunca venden todos llos numeros.
2 -- si te haces el vivo en ese ambiente "desapareces"
3 -- tuviste en cuenta el tema impuestos ? por lo que he escuchado te co  n .

por otro lado y respondiendole a quien cada vez aprecio mas don karapalida :

estoy leyendo tranqui esas 10 amenazas de la tierra.
viste como es la gente ?
si le rompen el cuke a doña pepa ahi sale ella diciendo que no hay seguridad (cuando se lo hicieron a ella recien ahi se cayo el mundo).
si hay un terremoto en TU casa se acaba el mundo.
cada uno esta limitado a su perimetro.

pero la realidad es que :

1 -- cambios climaticos hubo a travez de la historia muchos,. simplemente la vida se adaptara y si tiene suerte (la vida) se sacara de encima a esos bipedos que son plaga desde hace rato.

2 -- lo del telomero, hay unos que dicen que ya casi lo tienen manejado y vamos a vivir 1000 años, eso si , chupando sangre de los pobres .
si algo pasa con los telomeros es por que algun grupito de "cientificos vivos" se la dan de dioses y hacen lio, por que el homo no se que (mi tataratatara buelo) esta desde siempre y los vivia cagando a esos telomeros y nada.... no problem.

3 -- pandemias:
pandemia somos nosotros para la vida en la tierra, si las ciudades hoy dia son un CALDO DE CULTIVO de nuevas enfermedades, vivimos millones en muy poco espacio, que esperamos ?
ademas , en el peor d elos casos , en el que aparezca la pandemia de las pandemias , lo de siempre :
adaptacion, el mas fuerte .
somos plaga, con que quede una parejita sin el curso de sexo seguro hecho............en un tiempo de nuevo somos un monton.
y inmunes.

4 -- terrorismo.
aclaro primero que me encanto eso de "grupo malevolente " , llamemoslos de ahora en mas "malandras" , ok?

a ver, veamos :
 Terroristas clase A:
son unos locos con turbantes que meten caca de vaca y abonos, mas combustible y algun explosivo que les sobro de carnaval en un auto o en el cuerpo de alguna victima y se inmolan, o se ase hacen percha:
daño para la humanidad inmediato = NULO.
como dije fabrican bombas con un relojito o un celular y loque les vendieron en la drogueria.
viven escondidos.

terroristas clase B:
tienen una organizacion impresionante, suelen manejar paises, se dedican a fabricar armas d edestruccion masiva, portaaviones, aviones de todo tipo para tirar bombas, organizan ataques con satelites, coimean a los enemigos para que lso delaten, esclavizan naciones enteras, fabrican, estudian y diseñan (mezcle el orden  ) armas de destruccion masiva de verdad como bombas de H o atomicas guiadas con laser y demas .
no se esconden de nadie por que se sienten impunes y inmunes, andan en saco y corbata diciendo que el mal son los terroristas de clase A .
esos si son peligrosos, por que suelen ocupar la misma posicion sociual que neron y hitler entre otros.

grado de peligrosidad = ALTA.

pero la tierra no se acabara, se adapta..................lo triste es el destrozo que hacen, las especies que son el fruto de millones de años de evolucion que desaparecen por estos terroristas.

5 -- guerra nuclear: idem anterior

6 -- impacto de un meteorito: 
como bine dicen es poca.
aunqu emuchos arqueologos se han dado cuenta que se esta produciendo YA una extincion masiva de especies , para los tiempos de la tierra , o de la vida 2 mil años o 10 mil años es un poroto, bueno, en los ultimos 500 años hemos hecho desastres y la cosa viene logaritmica, me explico ?
asi que , si somos realistas y nos vemos a nosotros mismos como un putisimo meteorito:
las posibilidade sdejaron de serlo y es una realidad.
nosotros somos el meteorito que esta causando la extincion actual.
saludos manga de cascotes espaciales !

7 -- la paso por alto, yo quiero una robot tetona que me domine.........o 2 mejor

8-- aghhhhh..............la ssupernovas no bombardean, salvo que sean de EEUU.

9 --- esa del volvcan , dicen que en el parque yellowstone (que raro, en EEUU) hay uno que en cualquier momento pum...
esa puede ser.
aclaro (de verdad) que yo te4ngo la solucion, cuando se siemtan apretados en la vida se contactan conmigo y por 100 milones de dolares le sdigo como evitar que un volcan genere una extincion masiva.

10----- bahh..si nunca vana poder hacere andar el HLC , siempre s erompe algo.

nota mia: 

11- devorados o mas bien idiotizados por la TV , en 100 años vamos a tener una conexion tipo matrix en el orto y desde chiquitos nos vamos a conectar, y asi fin del ser humano.

PD: y gotzilla ?


----------



## Elvis!

Que se muera cuando quiera...De todos modos dependiendo siempre la causa de la destrucciones en 3 de cada 1 caso  es muy poco proabable que los seres "Humanos" puedan salvarse de si mismos..Durante todo el siglo XX lo unico que hicismos fue aumentar nuestras posibilidades de autodestruirnos a nosotros y a todo lo que nos rodea..Es sumamente triste pero es la realidad..
Bombas U235
Bombas H
Bombas Boilogicas
Bombas Neurotoxicas
Enfermedades que no se controlaron a tiempo y hoy producen miles de bajas (VIH por nombrar una)
Guerras
Dictaduras
Contaminacion!
Y si sigo me voy a terminar deprimiendo..Para que seguir con la lista si todos conocemos como sigue?

Y en cuando a lo que no beneficia que?

Pero claro como ahora la moda es la fisica y el periodismo sensacionalista y la ignorancia abundan se culpa al LHC que jamas fue diseñado para tan tremenda y poco refutable prediccion!

Un saludo!


----------



## ilumitron

muy estimados hermanos argentinos, chilenos, brasileños, colombianos, y todos los que compartimos este continente americano, yo soy méxicano, y por lo tanto americano como ustedes, somos el tras patio de los eeuu y cualquier bronca nos echan la culpa o nos va más mal cuando ellos tienen una gripita, se especula con eso del amero, pero quiero decirles que es una soberana mentira, en primer lugar no aceptaríamos una moneda que tuviera el águila de eeuu, ni una hoja de maple etc. tenemos un tratado de libre comercio con Canadá y eeuu, no nos a ido mal ojalá que se hiciera con toda sudamericana y nos hubiera ido mejor, pero tenemos gobiernos retrogradas como venezuela con hugo chavez, aquí hay un amlo que a cualquier reforma dice no disque para proteger a la clase más pobre, que entre paréntesis es la mas boluda hablando en vuestros terminos, méxico igual que argentina, chile, brasil y otros paises de América deberíamos de ser del primer mundo porque tenemos recursos naturales y humanos muy grandes, imaginense eeuu está construido de los inmigrante o emigrantes de todo el mundo de eso está hecho eeuu, a eso se debe su grandeza, pero tiene gobiernos racistas que como vampiros toman todo con tal de enriquecerse,  esos son los que hacen las guerras y le cobran factura a todo el mundo, eso es lo que pasa actualmente, el dolar está mas fuerte que nuca no se dejen engañar, méxico tiene muchas reservas de dolares quizá lo doble que su deuda y sin embargo el peso mex. se devalúa, porque? quien fija el precio de la moneda mundialmente? quien dice a como a de estar el petróleo cuando habia subido mucho y luego va a bajo, disque por la oferta y la demanda, pero eso no es cierto, los grandes especuladores de las riquezas en el mundo están atras del gobierno de eeuu, los gobiernos del mundo deberían reunirse para bloquear a esos especuladores, ojalá y se logre, no son los hadrones a los que debemos temer, sino a esa bola de cabr...ones que hacen lo que quieren con la economía del mundo, coincido con alguien en este foro que dijo que el idioma del futuro es el castellano. al menos méxico con sus emigrantes está recuperando el territorio que nos robaron atrás tiempo. eeuu no va a caer porque en el viven argentinos, chilenos, colombianos, brasileños, italianos, rusos, cubanos, chinos, etc. es una gran nación , pero sin esos c.
querido foro disculpen pero nuevamente me salí del tema, que gane obama? no se. ojalá y no se borre como lo anterior que si era del tema. saludos a todos los hermanos de esta comunidad.  pd. ilumitron no es por iluminado es que tengo un negocio de iluminación electrónica y no sabia que poner. a y lo del amero es mentira.  vean esta mentira      http://video.google.com/videoplay?docid=1954933468700958565&hl=es


----------



## CoolDann

Ilumitron, coincido en muchas cosas contigo, pero tambien estas diciendo barabaridades. Yo Naci en EU pero mi madre es mexicana y se su problematica con EU. Les aclaro que no por haber nacido aca reniego de mi decendencia. Por lomismo he leido y creo saber la historia de Mexico. y MIra sin ir mas lejos. Dices que Mexico esta recuperando su territori... ja, tonteria mas grande. mejopr dicho... esta perdiendo mas. No por que cada vez haya mas mexicanos indocumentados en EU se este ganando terreno, por favor, has venido a EU, no se a Los Angeles, a New York, a Dallas? o alguna ciudad grande? Hay miles de indocumentados sin trabajo o con un infratrabajo con un salario miserable, no saben mas que decir: money, coffee and donuts y free. La verdad que en eso te falta mucho diocumentarte.
Del tal AMLO y del el BUFFON CONTINENTAL (hugo chavez) aciertas y te quedas corto en tus apreciaciones.


----------



## KARAPALIDA

antes que se depriman ...

recuerden tambien que siempre estuvimos amenazados, por asteroides, supervolcasnes, cambios climaticos repentinos., que se invierta el campo magnetico de la tierra, pestes ,  virus bacterias. ambrunas, diluvio universal, terremotos, maremotos inundaciones,  y que se yo que otrosss quilombosss
sin que tengamos nada que ver nosotros los pobres bipedos.


----------



## Elvis!

Y por el gobierno y los capitalistas!..No te olvides!


----------



## jagrmax

hay que hacer incapie en que el ser humano esta diceñado para destruir, somos en realidad un virus
en el mundo, quien piensa diferente? no seriamos capaces de mantener vivo el planeta, no estamos diseñados pa convivir con otras especies, la tecnologia es lo que nos muebe sino que mas?

la mayoria de quienes  estamos en este foro tenemos un sed insaciable de conociemto, que nos yeva a nuesra propia destrucción. 

esas son cosas que nos hace pensar, pero que rayos amo la electricidad y todo lo que experimente con ello, seguramente destruiremos el planeta, es nuestra tarea, un acelerador de particulas es obvio que alteraría la forma de existir. en un error podemos alterar la forma de polaersacion de nustro mundo,abrir vetanas a dimenciones diferentes a las que conocemos, es intrigante te imaginas una quinta diemcion puesto que conocemos 4(largo, ancho,alto,tiempo),seria el fin del mundo como lo conocemos pero a la vez, puertas avietas a nuevas ideologias


----------



## redservimax

Si Dios existe como dicen muchos,no creo que sea Taliban terrorista autodestructivo,y caigamos todos juntos .O sea ,estamos todos salvados,dentro del tiempo normal de nuestras vidas.Si no existe para que nos vamos a hacer problemas,algun dia nos vamos a morir igual.
Amen
redservimax


----------



## electrodan

jagrmax dijo:
			
		

> pero que rayos amo la electricidad y todo lo que experimente con ello, seguramente destruiremos el planeta, es nuestra tareaun acelerador de particulas es obvio que alteraría la forma de existir. en un error podemos alterar la forma de polaersacion de nustro mundo,abrir vetanas a dimenciones diferentes a las que conocemos, es intrigante te imaginas una quinta diemcion puesto que conocemos 4(largo, ancho,alto,tiempo),seria el fin del mundo como lo conocemos pero a la vez, puertas avietas a nuevas ideologias


  
Podes amar la electricidad pero la fisica se ve que no es tu fuerte.


----------



## Nilfred

La ortografía tampoco es tu fuerte.


----------



## KARAPALIDA

jagrmax dijo:
			
		

> la mayoria de quienes  estamos en este foro tenemos un sed insaciable de conociemto, que nos yeva a nuesra propia destrucción.




En realidad yo tengo una sed insaciable de fernet con coca, no metamos a dios ni a ninguna divinidad en este tema,  

el humano no va a destruir ninguna tierra. A lo sumo la va a romper un poco, ensociar y hacer nuestras vidas mas miserables.

El mundo es mundo ahora y siempre. Es cierto el tema de la contaminacion, y de los peligros. Pero aclaremos, que el peligro es para nosotros, no para el  "Mundo".

Nosotros estamos en la tierra hace cuanto, 20 30 mil años ( como negro pensante). la tierra tiene millones de años.

Si nos fijamos atentamente, a habido cataclimos mundiales varias veces en la historia de la tierra, y nada tubimos que ver nosotros, ni los animales.

A que me refiero, a que un volcan Grande, tira mas mierda a la atmosfera, y genera mas quilombo, que el que podemos hacer nosotros. Con esto no justifico, pero me quito el papel de "VIRUS", 

Todo es una cuestion de accion y reaccion. si nosotros pudimos evolucionar, hi hacer una fruta sin semilla o hacer una soja a prueba de balas, que arruina la tierra, sale caro, y todos quieren sembrar.

Esa misma tecnologia que muchos tildan de nefasta y diabolica. Tambien sirve para conservar el patrimonio genetico de todo el mundo. Se estan tomando muestras de todas las plantas y plantitas, animales y animalitos. del Mundo. Y se preserva por si se extingue o que se yo. (Cabe aclarar que hay mucha plata de por medio y estan patentando seres vivios) 


A lo que quiero llegar es que si el humano domino la tecnologia y sometio al medio. Causando muchos problemas ambientales, si la raza humana sobrevive a esta etapa adolecente(se cansa de cometer errores.) de su evolucion tecnologica, esto sigue siendo natural. Ya que en un periodo de Madures tecnologica, se van a poder resolver todos los temas ecologicos que nos molestan actualmente.

Tengan en cueta que el humano tiene cuanto de historia tecnologica 4000 años?.  En los ultimos 200 años a avansado tecnologicamente es escala desproporcionada ( no se si sera geometrica la proporcion.) imaginencen en 200 años mas. 

Imaginencen lo que sucederia con la IA. Los avances tecnologicos seran impresionantes. Y el humano se reivindicara llevando la naturaleza a mundos esteriles. 

En fin me voy a tomar un Fernet . se vemos.



PD: Nada se crea nada se pierde todo se transformadorrma.  Que lo pario che....


----------



## Chico3001

Un bebe tiene que caerse muchas veces (aun con riesgo a desnucarse ) antes de aprender a caminar.... creo que asi estamos nosotros... tenemos que cometer muchos errores aun con riesgo a autodestruirnos antes de aprender a vivr en armonia con la naturaleza.... 

Lo podemos resumir en una frase de Zun Tsu .... "Lo que no me mata me hace mas fuerte...."


----------



## boximil1

si, el humano se hace mas fuerte.

el problema son las demas formas de vida  que no leyeron Zun Tsu  y tienen que pagar el pato.

creo que el ser humano aprenderia mas rapido si las consecuencias de sus actos *recayesen sobre el mismo individuo que las genero .*


----------



## Romyggar

simplemente todo lo que tiene un principio, tiene un final. en este caso el hombre esta cerca del suyo, no importa si es un meteorito, o un virus pandémico, o el armagedón o lo que sea, la humanidad esta cerca del fin. 

¿no es cierto que cuando una vela (encendida por su puesto) esta a punto de apagarse, su llama arde con mas fuerza? 

bueno, la humanidad se jacta de su gran superioridad y avances tecnológicos... y si es cierto que en los últimos 200 años se há avanzado a escalas frenéticas en cuanto a tecnología y conocimiento... pero de que sirve si aun nos matamos los unos a los otros como cavernicolas!.... bueno en fin.. lo único bueno de toda esta evolución es este foro, ya que aquí puedo satisfacer mi hambre de electrónica!  ejejejeje


----------



## electrodan

Nilfred dijo:
			
		

> La ortografía tampoco es tu fuerte.


La de quien?


			
				romyggar dijo:
			
		

> simplemente todo lo que tiene un principio, tiene un final. en este caso el hombre esta cerca del suyo, no importa si es un meteorito, o un virus pandémico, o el armagedón o lo que sea, la humanidad esta cerca del fin.
> 
> ¿no es cierto que cuando una vela (encendida por su puesto) esta a punto de apagarse, su llama arde con mas fuerza?
> 
> bueno, la humanidad se jacta de su gran superioridad y avances tecnológicos... y si es cierto que en los últimos 200 años se há avanzado a escalas frenéticas en cuanto a tecnología y conocimiento... pero de que sirve si aun nos matamos los unos a los otros como cavernicolas!.... bueno en fin.. lo único bueno de toda esta evolución es este foro, ya que aquí puedo satisfacer mi hambre de electrónica!  ejejejeje


Realmente crees que los humanos se van a morir asì como así?


----------



## Manonline

fijate los dinosaurios... ya habian inventado la maquina del tiempo...


----------



## Nilfred

electrodan dijo:
			
		

> Nilfred dijo:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> La ortografía tampoco es tu fuerte.
> 
> 
> 
> La de quien?
Hacer clic para expandir...

A quien le quepa el poncho, que se lo ponga.


----------



## diego_z

ahhhh chamigo cuera pue'


----------



## electrodan

Yo creo que en unos años ya algunos se van a haber mudado a otros planetas.


----------



## Guest

boximil1 dijo:
			
		

> ...
> 
> creo que el ser humano aprenderia mas rapido si las consecuencias de sus actos *recayesen sobre el mismo individuo que las genero .*




http://www.megavideo.com/?s=seriesyonkis&v=JTABEIGV&confirmed=1

¿seguro?


----------



## Guest

El foro se pilla.


----------



## DJ DRACO

Lo dije antes y lo repito ahora.

todos los foros y suforos se van desvirtuado, y pierden rumbo.

pero en cuanto a la "maquina de dios" como algunos le llaman...

no es mas que un acelerador de particulas para hacer colisionar 2, romperlas y ver que hay dentro.

es como si tuvieramos una bolita (canica) de vidrio con algo dentro pero que no sabemos qué es. entonces, usamos una bolita de acero, la arrojamos con fuerza sobre la de vidrio, haciendo que esta ultima se destruya, y de esta fora podremos observar que hay dentro.

solo eso.

no se preocupen, la destruccion del planeta es inminente, pero no por una maquinita.


----------



## Romyggar

electrodan dijo:
			
		

> Nilfred dijo:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> La ortografía tampoco es tu fuerte.
> 
> 
> 
> La de quien?
> 
> 
> 
> romyggar dijo:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> simplemente todo lo que tiene un principio, tiene un final. en este caso el hombre esta cerca del suyo, no importa si es un meteorito, o un virus pandémico, o el armagedón o lo que sea, la humanidad esta cerca del fin.
> 
> ¿no es cierto que cuando una vela (encendida por su puesto) esta a punto de apagarse, su llama arde con mas fuerza?
> 
> bueno, la humanidad se jacta de su gran superioridad y avances tecnológicos... y si es cierto que en los últimos 200 años se há avanzado a escalas frenéticas en cuanto a tecnología y conocimiento... pero de que sirve si aun nos matamos los unos a los otros como cavernicolas!.... bueno en fin.. lo único bueno de toda esta evolución es este foro, ya que aquí puedo satisfacer mi hambre de electrónica!  ejejejeje
> 
> Hacer clic para expandir...
> 
> 
> Realmente crees que los humanos se van a morir asì como así?
Hacer clic para expandir...


todo lo que tuvo inicio, tendrá un fin....dejando un lado lo "religioso" la naturaleza comprueba esa teoría en cada momento... ¿acaso las estrellas que llevan millones de años...no se extinguen?... nosotros (que no llevamos tanto), alardeamos diciendo de que no va a llegar el fin de la humanidad? 

de todas formas el fin del mundo puede ser solo para el que se muere..pero* llega* siempre!



			
				Manoline dijo:
			
		

> fijate los dinosaurios... ya habian inventado la maquina del tiempo...


Jajajajajajajjaja!


----------



## fernandob

redservimax dijo:
			
		

> *Si Dios existe como dicen muchos,no creo que sea Taliban terrorista autodestructivo,y caigamos todos juntos .O sea* ,estamos todos salvados,dentro del tiempo normal de nuestras vidas.Si no existe para que nos vamos a hacer problemas,algun dia nos vamos a morir igual.
> Amen
> redservimax



tas seguro ?
por que segun cuentan los que dicen representarlo cada vez que se raya rompe todo :
sodoma y gomorra.
el diluvio
el pobre adan y eva por comer una manzana .y aun esta enojado con todos nosotros, incluso con los que no les gustan las manzanas.

asi que ....estas seguro ?


----------



## Tacatomon

Yo solo doy a conocer mi humilde comentario respecto a todo esta revuelta...

No hay la suficiente energia en la tierra como para destruir esta.

Con destruir esta, me refiero a borrarla del mapa.

Saludos.

PD: Si es que la hay, comentela.


----------



## fernandob

mira, si partimos que con que solo el volcan que esta bajo el parque yellowstone se tire un pedo quedamos todos en casa esperando la muerte ya esta.

no se va a partir la tierra en 2 , solo con joder la finisima capa que hay sobre su superficie alcanza.

o que algun loco se le de por repartir alguna peste y exterminarnos a nosotros y/o al resto de los mamiferos , alcanza.

o con eliminar la porqueria esa que hay en la estratosfera y evita que el dios febo nos haga a la parrilla A TODOS .

energia ?
equilibrio es lo que hay , con solo patearlo alcanza.

mi tataray retataraabuelo pudo haber sido lagartija. .......y por los avatares de la vida fue mono


----------



## Tacatomon

Por eso digo, los desechos que tire el LHC, "podrian acabar con la tierra y el universo" 

"""Desde que se proyectó el Gran Colisionador Relativista de Iones (RHIC), el estadounidense Walter Wagner y el español Luis Sancho[10] denunciaron ante un tribunal de Hawaii al CERN y al Gobierno de Estados Unidos, afirmando que existe la posibilidad de que su funcionamiento desencadene procesos que, según ellos, serían capaces de provocar la destrucción no sólo de la Tierra sino incluso del Universo entero.""" Wiki.

Eso no es mas que basura. Sostengo mi coment.

Siempre he dicho que si se va a destruir algo, que sea de raiz. A si no habria nadie que se lamente.

Saludos.


----------



## fernandob

miren, hay un concepto que tengo y no creo estar equivocado.

es unconcepto que responde a varaias preguntas:

existe una maquina de movimiento perpetuo ? o que tgeneree mas maenergia que la que consume ?

el HLC nos hara pure ?

fuimos a la luna o fue un cuento ?

etc

etc

etc

y l a cosa es asi:

NO VIVIMOS EN UNA ISLA, por suerte hay universidades en todo el mundo , enlas cuales estudian tus hijos, mis hijos, todos.
el yanki tiene universidades, el indio tambien , el sudamericano y el chino, todos y muchas.
comoengañas a todos ?
si estudias astronomia en el congo belga seguro que si haces estudios superiores iras con tu profesor y compañeros a observatoris importantes, a telescopios buenos, donde podras ver hasta el rollo de papel higienico a medio usar que se olvido  neil amstromg en la luna.
si estudias fisica o ing. sera inevitable que , si de verdad la teoria habilita a cosas como crear energia de la nada alguos estudiantes lo noten, o sea muchisimos en todo el mundo .
seria inevitable que se sepa.

y todo es asi, hay cosas que no se pueden ocultar.

ni siquiera que yo soy un capo pero lo disimulo   
l


----------



## unleased!

Como puede ser, que después de un año no he visto ese agujero?
O es que estamos ya en otro universo?


----------



## fernandob

que yo sepa aun no lo hicieron andar.
o no lo publicaron.

igual creo que no estamos en otro universo, estamos en el MULTI VERSO , por que este mundo es un verso , nos versean en todo en la TV, los politicos, todos quienes pueden, supongo que el dia que podamos hacer una puerta a otros universos van a estar del otro lado haciendo fuerza para que no podamso abrirla .....si nos conocen   ..

y lo del HLC :::::::::...........cuando no se les  pincha el aire acondicionado y se les ecapan toneladas de refrigenrante tienen un incendio o les salio mal una cuenta y recien al querer arrancarlo se avivan que pusieron el baño donde iba la cocina ......  

en fin, hasta ahora no vi el descorche de sidra y que digan que esta ese tobogan gigante de protones activo y funcionando .

ya va que el dia que lo arranquen uno se le de por preguntar:

¿y .......para que era ?


----------



## unleased!

Joer, se las toman largas!
Para mi que sería mas rentable usarlo como parque de atracciones. El tubo, con semejante diámetro, que c*ñ* van a lanzar dentro, atomos o una nave con un dummy dentro?
Cierto es que nos engañan por todos lados y los politicos y altos cargos que, teóricamente los elegimos para representarnos y ayudarnos en realidad lo que hacen es intentar lavarnos el cerebro y sacarnos los ojos para usarnos para su propio beneficio. Seguramente con el bicho este que están construyendo van a sacar beneficio porque si no dudo mucho que gasten tanto dinero. Deberían destinar mas a sanidad y educación pero claro, no hay beneficio por eso en los presupuestos de cualquier pais aparecen en el fondo de la lista.
fernandob, cuando lo inaguren aver si nos invitan a la sidra!     

saludos!


----------



## piablio

estoy de acuerdo con un colega...
yo tambien me pregunto si esto ya paso y estamos todos viviendo una ilusion de estar aca en este planeta, 
a lo mejor ya estamos muertos y estamos en el infierno... viviendo una realidad simulada por un sistema programado...
quien sabe...


----------



## ciri

quieren algo bueno.. entren y vean...

http://www.muyinteresante.es/lhc/


----------



## juanma

Algunas imagenes de un articulo publicado en la revista Muy Interesante.
LHC Muy Interesante


----------



## fernandob

esto lohabia leido hace rato y ahora lo vuelvo a leer , pongo el enlace pero lo copio todo por qu ese que no estara mucho tiempo, si lo leen tranquilos y prestan atensión DE QUE ESTAN HABLANDO se daran cuenta del desastre actual y del futuro, por que de ningun modo esto se detendra a menos que nos suicidemos unos miles de millones de personas .



http://ar.news.yahoo.com/s/24052009/24/n-technology-presion-pesquera-reduce-vida-oceanos.html


Toronto (Canadá), 24 may (EFE).- La abundancia y tamaño de los animales marinos se han reducido de forma alarmante en los últimos siglos debido a la actividad humana, llegando a un nivel "insostenible", según un grupo de científicos marinos que hará parte de una conferencia internacional en Vancouver.

PUBLICIDAD

La conferencia "Past II" analizará del 26 al 28 de mayo las pautas de cambio en los ecosistemas marinos, las razones económicas y sociales, así como las consecuencias de las alteraciones, ejemplos históricos de recuperación de ecosistemas y el desarrollo de estudios de historia del ambiente.


"Past II" está organizada por el programa de Historia de las Poblaciones Animales Marinas del Censo de la Vida Marina que en octubre del 2010 presentará el primer compendio de todas las formas de vida que han existido y existen en los océanos.


Poul Holm, profesor del Trinity College de Dublin y director del programa de Historia de las Poblaciones Animales Marinas, en declaraciones a Efe lanzó la alarma antes del inicio de la conferencia.


"Es evidente que tenemos problemas muy graves. Desde la década de los años 1980, la capturas totales *globales* se han estancado alrededor de 95.000 millones de toneladas al año", declaró Holm.


"Claramente hemos alcanzado *el máximo de lo que los océanos son capaces de producir*. Necesitamos salir de esa situación extrema porque lo que estamos haciendo es que *para mantener esas capturas estamos pescando hacia abajo en la cadena alimentaria, estamos capturando peces cada vez más pequeños",* una situación que consideró "insostenible".


Durante la conferencia, en la que participarán unos 100 científicos de todo el mundo, se presentará un estudio que señala que las gigantescas poblaciones de especies marinas empezaron a reducirse en la Edad Medieval.


Según los investigadores James Barrett, Jen Harland, Cluny Johnstone y Mike Richards, alrededor del año 1000 de nuestra era se produjo un cambio hacia el consumo de especies marinas en vez de pescado procedente de agua dulce.


Los científicos señalan que el cambio se produjo probablemente por el aumento de la población y la contaminación, lo que redujo el tamaño y disponibilidad de las especies de agua dulce.


Otro estudio, realizado por María Lucía de Nicolò de la Universidad de Bolonia, señala que la invención de nuevos barcos pesqueros y aparejos en el siglo XVI hizo posible la pesca en aguas alejadas de las costas.


Pero la verdadera revolución se inició a mediados del siglo XVII, cuando parejas de embarcaciones empezaron a arrastrar redes.


Andy Rosenberg, presidente de la conferencia y científico de la Universidad de Nueva Hampshire, señaló que la cuantificación de la abundancia histórica de la vida marina obligará a modificar las nociones que se tienen en la actualidad sobre la "salud" de los ecosistemas oceánicos.


Por ejemplo, otro de los estudios que se presentará en Vancouver se centra en la ballena franca austral en las costas de Nueva Zelanda.


Las islas neozelandesas fueron pobladas por primera vez por unas 300 personas procedentes de islas del Pacífico alrededor del año 1280 de nuestra era, lo que permite tener una historia continua, aunque corta, del impacto humano.


Utilizando una variedad de documentos históricos, los científicos cuantifican ahora en entre 22.000 y 32.000 el número de ballenas francas australes que existían en las costas de Nueva Zelanda antes del inicio de su caza a principios del siglo XIX.


Sin embargo, una vez que los balleneros empezaron su caza, el número de ejemplares se redujo de forma dramática hasta el punto que para 1925 se cree que solo existían unas 25 hembras con capacidad de reproducción.


En la actualidad, la cifra de ballenas francas australes en las aguas de Nueva Zelanda se calcula en unos 1.000 ejemplares, lo que para Holm es un motivo de esperanza.


"Nos muestra que la vida marina es resistente y se puede recuperar", afirmó el investigador.


----------



## KARAPALIDA

deprimente, 

de solo imaginar lo miserable que sera la vida en el futuro.

Pero que sucede? es incopatible la naturaleza y la tecnoclogia?
o es incopatible la naturalesa y el dinero?
Somos realmente un virus del planeta?

Siento mucha impotencia porque ya ni bronca es.


----------



## fernandob

mira karapalida, yo esto lo trate en otro lado , y me di cuenta al final que el contaminante no es el CO2 ni nada por el estilo , el contaminante es el ser humano, es una plaga.
cualquier forma de vida debe alcanzar un equilibrio con su ecosistema , EQUILIBRIO , no seguir creciendo y creciendo y creciendo .
el ser humano es hoy dia una plaga y no tiene capacidad ni vistas de limitarse.

hay muchos ejemplos de continentes donde no existia tal especie y la mandaron otros grupos humanos, ratas , conejos, perro salvaje, sapos .
y hicieron percha a especies autoctonas que estaban ahi hace miles o millones de años.

el ser humano es una especie que es , por muy lejos la mas poderosa, mas avanzada, come cualquier cosa, tiene armas, maquinas, se concentran en millones, utilizan los recursos de otros anilames (alimentamos a nuestros bebes con leche de otros animales (vacas)) .
ninguna especie nos limita, ninguna nos caza .
en fin, somos los ganadores de lejos .
pero en algunas cosas somos unos animales muy tontos, sabemos cosas pero no las usamos.

somos como ..............el nuevo rey o ganador , pero no tenemos la sabiduria para actuar correctamente .
encima esta el individualismo .
eso nos mata.

otras especies se comportan como se comportan por que son asi, es su instinto .
y todos actuan igual.
nosotros no,......... 
puede estar el pueblo de suecia muy bien y decidir que NO van a cazar mas ballenas , para evitar su extincion.
AL PEDO , por que viene el pueblo de china y las caza a todas, por que ellos las necesitan , y estan en "su derecho" , y .....ya que los suecos no las quieren (?) .bueno .ellos si ......

que podes hacer como especie ?
si unos hacen una cosa y otros hacen otra ?

los dejas y extinguen , contaminan , destruyen ?
o les haces una guerra con la cual haces mas lio ?

si....................somos una plaga.
el habernos distanciado de TODAS las demas especies nos convirtio en algo muy "distinto" y ya no somos mas parte .
creo que la unica especie que nos limitaria serian lso microorganismos.
plaga.

es ..tristisimo ser parte de el mal, aunque uno no se sienta asi .


----------



## asherar

Contesto acá pero me parece que este tema mutó para otro lado. 

Alguien se acuerda de la pelicula "Soylent Verde" ?

http://es.wikipedia.org/wiki/Cuando_el_destino_nos_alcance

YouTube - Soylent Green lunch

YouTube - soylent green - the scene

YouTube - IT'S PEOPLE!


----------



## ilumitron

Karapalida, antes de que se acabe el mundo dime de que hacen el Fernet, aqui en mi pais no lo conosco y cada que te leo antojas a tomar a uno, saludos. 
PD. A lo mejor es bueno para la influenza. Al menos con unos tequilas aqui la calaca me pelo los dientes.


----------



## santiago

http://es.wikipedia.org/wiki/Fernet


----------



## unleased!

La pelicula nunca la ví pero el prota de "soylent Green" me hizo recordar a Terence hill con Bud spencer:
YouTube - V0001
YouTube - Bud Spencer Terence Hill - Dos superpolicias - Pelea bar
YouTube - Broadcast Yourself.
Saludos!


----------



## rash

Hola,  que buenos son éstos tios y que galletas sueltan, jajajajaj...... me parto con ellos....jajajaj

es increible, pero somos capaces de realizar verdaderas obras de arte mediante el ingenio, la escritura, las películas de cine, verdaderas obras arquitectónicas durante la historia (léase catedrales), vacunas contra enfermedades, viajes al espacio, somos capaces de poner sobre la mesa teorías sobre la creación del universo (diós el universo¡¡, jamás sabremos de donde procede y como se formó), se han documentado las leyes físicas, creamos el colisionador de particulas; por cierto que grandioso proyecto, tenemos internet capaz de poner a todos los humanos en contacto, hemos desarrollado una electrónica impensable hace 60 años, nos emocionamos con la música, estudiamos y documentamos nuestra naturaleza, valoramos su importancia, somos conscientes de que pertenecemos a ella y daríamos lo que fuera por entender el porqué de la vida.....................peeeeeeeero...........

....sin embargo nos organizamos en sociedades que son verdaderas máquinas perfectamente engrasadas para producir dinero, donde cada uno de nosotros formamos parte de ella consciente e inconscientemente...¿porqué?
...los trabajadores o currantes (como se dice en España) trabajamos muchas horas para llevarse un sueldo a casa que cubre la hipoteca, coche y los gastos de los niños, perfecto tenemos suficiente, con eso nos conformamos, pues eso es lo que ganamos........
.....es triste ver como todos los telediarios en la televisión,  comienzan con una primera noticia sobre el partido de futbol de mañana.... es triste ver como nos volvemos locos con esos partidos..... es triste ver la vital importancia  de la imagen de tal y cual marca de ropa, cosmeticos...etc.... 
...miren aquí en España, cuando desaparece un niño/a porque es secuestrado o asesinado, las televisiones hacen el agosto con decenas de programación basura, programas y programas hablando de esa desgracia,, dios¡¡¡ juegan sucio las televisiones....
... sin embargo no vemos nunca empezar un telediario pidiendo solidaridad con los que lo pasan mal, o recordándonos todos los días que nos estamos cargando el planeta...diciéndonos ¡Hay que actuar y yá!...nunca hablan del continente olvidado: Africa donde hay una pobreza brutal...
...no lo hacen porque los medios son los que manejan la gran máquina del consumo.....
..voy a parar ya porque no veas la mala leche que me entra cuando pienso en todo esto y no actuo, porque soy otro observador más...... 

...bueno que voy a decir que no sepamos ya....en fín!

...seguro que me he salido un poco del tema, lo del colisionador, la verdad, un proyecto impresionante, ojalá formara parte del equipo técnico, aunque sólo fuera para poner los cafés....jejejeje...............

saludos........


----------



## Andres Cuenca

[ironia]Ya empezaron a colisionar partículas en ese engendro, y lo mejor, todavía estamos vivos![/ironia]

En este enlace encontrarán una muy buena galería fotográfica, con fotos de la ultima falla:

http://www.boston.com/bigpicture/2009/11/large_hadron_collider_ready_to.html


----------



## puck

Son puras teorías, hay que probar y ver que pasa, esperemos que no nos extingamos por probar una teoria gastando millones y millones, que pueden ser invertidos en gente pobre u.u


----------



## Helminto G.

bueno no lo queria decir pero me faltaba un cablesito para conectar mi iPod y lo tome de ese tobogan (tenia muchos y no pense que fuera para tanto) pero nomas acaba la cancion y lo regreso,   je je


----------



## Tacatomon

Andres Cuenca dijo:


> [ironia]Ya empezaron a colisionar partículas en ese engendro, y lo mejor, todavía estamos vivos![/ironia]
> 
> En este enlace encontrarán una muy buena galería fotográfica, con fotos de la ultima falla:
> 
> http://www.boston.com/bigpicture/2009/11/large_hadron_collider_ready_to.html



Gracias por lo de la galería, ahora mi desktop agarro una aire "futurista"

Saludos!!!


----------



## lubeck

Pues no se si sirva como colisionador de particulas o llegue a servir.... pero como escenario de pelicula de ciencia ficcion ya funcionaron 
 si no me creen vean la pelicula de angeles y demonios con tom hanks...
saludos...


----------



## g.corallo

lubeck dijo:


> Pues no se si sirva como colisionador de particulas o llegue a servir.... pero como escenario de pelicula de ciencia ficcion ya funcionaron
> si no me creen vean la pelicula de angeles y demonios con tom hanks...
> saludos...



si jejej vi la pelicula  quizas sirva para eso nada mas


----------



## lubeck

Edito: con respecto al $$$ que gastan en eso.... me viene a la cabeza lo que dijeron del viaje a la luna, que costaron millones o billones de dolares, "Es un pequeño paso para el hombre y un gran salto para la humanidad...."  para mi es la frase mas cara de la historia....


----------



## g.corallo

tanto tardo y costo para que existieramos y ahora cuesta mucho para que desaparescamos jejej


----------



## Helminto G.

me recuerda la carcacha de mi viejo


----------



## g.corallo

cual mensaje el mio ???


----------



## Helminto G.

no, el de ergon, mi viejo llaveaba dos veces y algo salia flameado


----------



## diegoja

No se quejen tanto por el derroche de plata, gracias a ese "derroche de plata", hoy en dia tenemos el disfrute de PCs, celulares, televisores delgados y todo tipo de avances tecnologicos. Saludos.


----------



## jorger

Ergon dijo:
			
		

> y el problema es q aun no esta en funcionamiento no?? pq lo intentan arrancar y lo tienen que parar



Segun mi profesor de química,de 2 veces que lo han puesto en marcha, 2 veces se ha averiado .

Algún día funcionará ''eso''?.Espero que no.


----------



## electrodan

A que si alguna vez los necesitan (lo cual no se los deseo), van a querer usar los escáneres, resonadores, y demás aparatejos médicos. ¿Que creen, que Dios fue quién mandó la información de las propiedades cuánticas de los núcleos atómicos?


----------



## lubeck

Hola

 Yo no me quejo mucho con respecto al dinero, ni estoy deacuerdo en que no se hagan investigaciones, que son muy utiles no lo  niego, pero veamoslo desde otro punto de vista un poco mas amplio y menos egoista, cuantos millones o billlones de dolares se gasta en eso para tener un celular (ejemplo) e ir por la calle con nuestro aparatito y cuantos miles o millones de gentes no tiene ni siquiera agua para vivir, yo en eso es lo que no estoy deacuerdo, en que solo unos cuantos somos beneficiados con ese deroche de plata cuando las prioridades de la humanidad son otras aunque no las queramos ver y nos hagamos como que no existen....

 Por otro lado y el creador no lo permita pero si yo llegara a necesitar algun aparatejo de esos y no tuviera los miles que se nesecitan para pagar por su uso y prolongar mi vida un par de años preferiria mil veces dejarles la lana a mis hijos y que tuvieran un futuro mas tranquilo y no heredarles una deuda que les truncara su felicidad, digo puede ser que  con suerte... y digo mucha suerte fuera beneficiado gratuitamente, con esos aparatos del sector de salud.... Esta es solo mi forma de pensar llegado el momento.... uno nunca sabe....

pero de cualquier manera ojala y funcione el aparato cualquiera que sea su destino... y seamos beneficiados la mayor parte de la humanidad... no vayan a salir conque es para que un magnate se pueda ir a dar un paseito por el espacio....

post.end


----------



## DARSNEK

Yo quiero trabajar en el CERN ...
are un pequeño colicionador de discos con unidades CDROM y discos duros... muahaha..

nos vemos,
este es mi primer mensaje
saludos de sde Mexico


----------



## g.corallo

DARSNEK dijo:


> Yo quiero trabajar en el CERN ...
> are un pequeño colicionador de discos con unidades CDROM y discos duros... muahaha..
> 
> nos vemos,
> este es mi primer mensaje
> saludos de sde Mexico



entoces si desaparecemos es tu culpa por que el cern no anda no hagas un augero negro cuidado¡¡¡¡¡¡¡¡¡¡¡¡¡


----------



## fernandob

yo quiero trabajar en play boy .
o en un lugar donde se les frote crema a las chicas en todo el cuerpo y encima te paguen.
o alquilando tablas de surf en una playa linda .
o ser el que vigila un parque nacional.
el portero de un observatorio astronomico.
etc.etc.

te crees que en el cern  hay que ???? 
un monton de tipos que trabajan a lo loco , cada quien sabe un poquito de lo suyo.
viven cagando aceite para que las cosas funcionen.
seguro que lso que son bochos discriminan a lso que son menos inteligentes.
en fin.............humanos.

mira que hay trabajos para elegir.


----------



## g.corallo

eso depende uno dice quiero trabajar ej. en el cerm pero la gente el cerm esta cansada de laburar ejje depende de  donde uno lo vea me gusta ser tecnico en bombas pero el que es tecnico en bombas capaz le cansa el trabajo

saludos.


----------



## fernandob

lubek.
es un tema para charlar largo:
si ese u otro descubrimiento beneficia a la humanidad, digamos mejor si ayuda a la humanidad.
ayuda ??
de que necesita hasta ahora la humanidad ayuda ??
DE EL HOMBRE.

podriamso vivir millones de años si fuesemso mas tranquilos, , otras especies vivieron millones y no inventaron nada.
me equivoco .
TODAS LAS ESPECIES que vivieron millones de años NO inventaron nada, solo se mantuvieron en equilibrio con su ecosistema.

vos mira un pais:
si no crece va mal.
crecer ??
no les alcanza vivir bien ??
y un individuo, cual es el promedio de vida laboral??
40 años ??
un grupito de 20 pescadores en 40 años hicieron mierda la fauna marina de su zona con los equipos que hay ahora.
o serruchando bosques.

no se equivoquen muchachos, somos el eje de el mal.
como especie tenemso programado el exterminio, como hormigas locas y tontas.

yo estoy esperando ansioso la pelicula AVATAR, la primer aque veo que nos muestra como somos, aunque , mucha gente no es capaz de verlo.:

si vienen ETs a la tierra y son avanzados y nos quieren morfar, nosotros indignados ante semejantes monstruos crueles , ahora si vamso a otro mundo poblado:
es nuestro, ........si lo descubrimso nosotros !!!!!!!!!!!!! que te pasa ?? che !!!!!!!!!!

necesitamos inventar menos cosas, observar el mundo que ya existe, respetarlo , disfrutarlo, necesitamos mirar a cada uno de nosotros, a cada persona y a cada forma de vida y tratar de encontrar EL EQUILIBRIO, no tratar de encontrar VENTAJA y terminar cagandonos unos a otros como hacemos en cada dia..
vivir y dejar vivir.

no se preocupen, ni yo creo que eso ocurra.


una pavadita para que piensen:
que es mejor:
descubrir dentro de 10 mil años lo que andan queriendo escubrir los de el cern ??
pero descubrirlo tranquilos dentro de 10 mil años y  esos 10 mil años los vivimos como  una especie inteligente, sabia , gentil, respetuosa de la vida nuestra y ajena.
esos 10 mil años a nadie se le cayo el morro por no haber descubierto eso.

o descubrir mañana lo que quieren descubrir en el cern, por que dentro de mil años no estaremos, o si quedan algunos pocos sera sobre las ruinas que dejamos?? por ir apurados rompiedo todo .
descubrir eso mañana por que le dimso prioridad a ese proyecto por sobre la vida de muchas personas, por sobre la vida de incluso otras especies, las cuales extinguimos contaminando en nuestro apuro por lograr las cosas YA .


----------



## Helminto G.

muy cierto fernandob, el hombre quiere mas, si el homre no quisiera otra cosa que ser feliz lo lograria fasilmente, pero lo que quiere es ser mas feliz que el otro y eso si es dificil porque el hombre demuestra ser mas feliz de lo que realmente es.



porcierto, yo simplemente no quiero trabajar.... pero hay que comer


----------



## lubeck

si que es un tema muy  largo fernando y es muy cierto lo que dice helminto

y  cito el siguiente parrafo de tu post.



> necesitamos inventar menos cosas, observar el mundo que ya existe, respetarlo , disfrutarlo, necesitamos mirar a cada uno de nosotros, a cada persona y a cada forma de vida y tratar de encontrar EL EQUILIBRIO, no tratar de encontrar VENTAJA y terminar cagandonos unos a otros como hacemos en cada dia..
> vivir y dejar vivir.


 Me he percatado que en este foro hay mucha gente muy inteligente y quizas algun dia se encuentren en la encrucijada de decidir si coolaboran en un proyecto similar a este, en donde aparentemente y segun entiendo, se pone en riesgo la supervivencia de la tierra yo nada mas diria que recuerden que *No es mas rico el que mas tiene, sino el que menos necesita*.... dicho esto, no hay mas que agregar que hay muchisimos proyectos que les pudieran dejar menos plata pero podrian vivir felices.... con la conciencia tranquila..... y serian mucho mas ricos que cualquier magnate conocido....

post.end

p.d. si consigues trabajo en Play Boy, yo voy... me invitas aunque sea de ayudante...


----------



## DARSNEK

mmm.. hasta que veo un foro vivo....
wiii 

en ningun foro habia visto que respondieran tantos en tan poco tiempo...
y si... a mi me gusta trabajar 
tengo un taller de computadoras:

Debo leer las Normas del Foro @ Foros de Electrónica.Com

diseñado y administrado por mi
aun le falta muuucho pero hay va


yo creo que el LHC de la CREN podria inventar algo (Teletransportes, viajar a velocidad luz, una nueva forma de energia)
para GANAR hay que Arriesgar
y no creo que se genere un abujero negro.

Estoy checando los proyectos para realizar un medidor de agua del tinaco y cisterna de mi casa.
muy interesantes..
y gracias a todos.... muy buenas ideas. cuando lo tenga lo posteo


----------



## Helminto G.

estoy de a cuerdo debes leer las normas


----------



## sin7

mis profesores de teoría electromagnética y de física de partículas disfrutan a risas de estos debates. "un hoyo negro es demasiado inestable para sobrevivir con tan poca energía".


----------



## gustavo118888

Alejandro Sherar dijo:


> Pero yo me pregunto:
> 
> Qué tiene que decir un juez de EEUU si el laboratorio es SUIZO y está en EUROPA ?
> 
> No estarán buscando una excusa para invadir Suiza, como a Irak, esta vez para quedarse con la guita de los bancos ?
> 
> Hummmm!


dime que lo pensastes en sarcasmo y chiste


----------



## lubeck

> dime que lo pensastes en sarcasmo y chiste


poruque lo preguntas? dudas que pase? yo no... si hay alguna riqueza que sacar...


----------



## dynamco

Eso de extinguir la tierra es mentira , los agujeros negros creados por este acelerador de particulas son de escasa duracion esto se debe a su masa,lo vi en un documenta en el national geographic jejejejej


----------



## chartre

¿¿¿Realmente alguien cree que los del CERN se van a dejar millones en algo que si sale mal nos vamos todos al carajo??? NO! Lo tienen todo bajo control y si un experimento se sale de madre, toman las medidas necesarias para pararlo. Eso de que la tierra se va a acabar es un bulo para crear reaccion en la gente.


----------



## fernandob

dynamco dijo:


> *Eso de extinguir la tierra es mentira *, los agujeros negros creados por este acelerador de particulas son de escasa duracion esto se debe a su masa,lo vi en un documenta en el national geographic jejejejej


ç
ademas el ser humano disfruta mas haciendolo de a poquito.
y no de golpe......no tiene gracia.


----------



## Chico3001

Sin embargo se mueve!!!!

http://www.bbc.co.uk/mundo/ciencia_...or_hadrones_cern_particulas_big_bang_jp.shtml


----------



## el-rey-julien

lo único que falta es culpen al acelerador de estos  últimos terremotos


----------



## bb1

...Lo último que se escuchó de un científico instantes antes de la aniquilación del universo :

"Es técnicamente imposible que..."


----------



## electrodan

bb1 dijo:


> ...Lo último que se escuchó de un científico instantes antes de la aniquilación del universo :
> 
> "Es técnicamente imposible que..."


Nahhh, nadie va a aniquilar el universo. Como mucho (en orden de menor a mayor) la biósfera, la tierra, el sistema solar o las estrellas circundantes. Pero el Universo... nahh, ese se va a terminar solito sin ayuda humana (porque de hecho los humanos nada podemos hacer para acelerar el proceso, que sinó no dudes que..).


----------



## fernandob

ya decia yo que este tema se iba a reflotar.

*se agradecera info de fisicos y gente que sabe de verdad para ir manteniendonos al tanto.*
*explicaciones sencillas de algo complejo demuestran habilidad y conocimiento .*


----------



## Tacatomon

Tenemos un límite de energía con el cual podemos destruir un cierto límite de cosas.
Vaya uno a saber de cuanta energía disponemos. Aún así usáramos nuestro sol como arma destructiva, no aniquilaríamos más allá de Neptuno.

Saludos!!!


----------



## Helminto G.

y cuanta energia destructiva tendre yo (mucha de seguro)


----------



## Tacatomon

Considerando tu nombre...
Jajjajaj

Mejor ahí la dejamos!!!

Saludos!!!


----------



## Helminto G.

porcierto leyendo otro tema, no sera que tiene un cablesito suelto y por eso no funciona eso la chinche esa?


----------



## Tacatomon

Es que no se dieron cuenta que uno de los TIP35 de un solenoide era chino berreta y se les quemó a plena prueba. Para encontrarlo tuvieron que desmontar tooodo...
Ahora, dicen que les sobraron 500 tornillos...


----------



## electrodan

Jajaja los tornillitos que sobran, clásica.


----------



## fernandob

veremos una lista de explicaciones a nivel de humanos medios proximamente ??
si alguien encuentra una pagina que avise, sera devorada por muchos.

por que en esto uno escucha silencio o un millon de fantasias.
o sino, luego de un año o mas solo escuchamos la explosion :enfadado: (esa mania de darle los descubrimientos a la milicia :enfadado:

voy a serles sincero y hablar sin tapujos:

leo eso de que la aprticula de Dios, el primer instante de el universo, de ver a DIOS , y se que es una pelotudez, se que unos pocos inteligentes dicen esa estupidez a proposito y millones de estupidos lo siguen.
pero ese no es el asunto .
para que ? ese tema , ??
para que el primer instante de el universo ??
no es algo simplemente una cuestion de saber o de hacerle una pulseada al cristianismo.
hablan de estudiar el primer instante del universo..si ..pero ..para que ?? ahi se quedan , todos .

el otro dia lei algo , acerca de que ahi en ese instante se creo la materia , los distintos elementos (bueno , aqui mi especulacion por que NO ENTIENDO UN POMO , y nadie tiene interes en explicar ) el asunto es que al parecer ese evento fue el que creo LOS ELEMENTOS, la tablita periodica d elos elementos y todo eso.
pues que si son capaces de crear ese instante podrian crear nuevos elementos, nuvo tipo de materia, especulacion mia.
pero si es asi eso si es practico .
y gigantesco.

es mas, a veces piesno que hay algunos cerebros que tien claro el objetivo (utilidad) y incuso los cientificos que estan ahi trabajando son simples peones que no conocen la verdadera trama .

todo lo que escucho es mierda !!!!!
primer instante y nada mas.
ver a Dios.
mierda.
y me asombra que nadie lo dice y no piden explicaciones Y OBJETIVOS claros, mas que objetivos ideas de utilidades o de posibles logros .

saludos


----------



## Tacatomon

La  ciencia trata de explicar el entorno, solo se limita a eso... No importa lo ridículo que suene o si quieren ver a dios o a satanás.
Su máxima es comprobar y verificar como suceden las cosas, y se refuerza cada vez que le encuentran el hilo a algo.

Saludos!!!


----------



## Helminto G.

la ciencia determina limites que eventualmente rompe


----------



## Tacatomon

Helminto G. dijo:


> la ciencia determina limites que eventualmente rompe


Exacto.

Yo pensaba que nada más habían hoyos negros...
Ahora recién me entero que pueden haber "agujeros blancos"...


----------



## Yoangel Lazaro

Tacatomon dijo:


> Ahora recién me entero que pueden haber "agujeros blancos"...




Antes de gustarme cualquier cosa me apasionaba la Astronomía. Luego de la llegada del primer multimetro a mi mano las cosas cambiaron. Las practicas eran palpables. Todo hubiese sido diferente si en vez de un multimetro fuese llegado primero un telescopio, quizas no hubiese estado en este foro  

[/off topic]

Me sumo a lo que argumenta FernandoB. La humanidad debería de cuestionar un poco mas las cosas.


----------



## kankh

fernandob dijo:


> veremos una lista de explicaciones a nivel de humanos medios proximamente ??
> si alguien encuentra una pagina que avise, sera devorada por muchos.
> 
> por que en esto uno escucha silencio o un millon de fantasias.
> o sino, luego de un año o mas solo escuchamos la explosion :enfadado: (esa mania de darle los descubrimientos a la milicia :enfadado:
> 
> voy a serles sincero y hablar sin tapujos:
> 
> leo eso de que la aprticula de Dios, el primer instante de el universo, de ver a DIOS , y se que es una pelotudez, se que unos pocos inteligentes dicen esa estupidez a proposito y millones de estupidos lo siguen.
> pero ese no es el asunto .
> para que ? ese tema , ??
> para que el primer instante de el universo ??
> no es algo simplemente una cuestion de saber o de hacerle una pulseada al cristianismo.
> hablan de estudiar el primer instante del universo..si ..pero ..para que ?? ahi se quedan , todos .
> 
> el otro dia lei algo , acerca de que ahi en ese instante se creo la materia , los distintos elementos (bueno , aqui mi especulacion por que NO ENTIENDO UN POMO , y nadie tiene interes en explicar ) el asunto es que al parecer ese evento fue el que creo LOS ELEMENTOS, la tablita periodica d elos elementos y todo eso.
> pues que si son capaces de crear ese instante podrian crear nuevos elementos, nuvo tipo de materia, especulacion mia.
> pero si es asi eso si es practico .
> y gigantesco.
> 
> es mas, a veces piesno que hay algunos cerebros que tien claro el objetivo (utilidad) y incuso los cientificos que estan ahi trabajando son simples peones que no conocen la verdadera trama .
> 
> todo lo que escucho es mierda !!!!!
> primer instante y nada mas.
> ver a Dios.
> mierda.
> y me asombra que nadie lo dice y no piden explicaciones Y OBJETIVOS claros, mas que objetivos ideas de utilidades o de posibles logros .
> 
> saludos



*¿Para  qué sirve?*
Los científicos esperan corroborar el Modelo Estándar –un compendio de  teorías sobre las partículas y fuerzas fundamentales– y* dar  respuesta a las grandes incógnitas de la Física, *entre ellas,  qué partícula da masa a la materia (el teórico bosón de Higgs), cómo es  la materia oscura o dónde está la antimateria. También ayudará a  elaborar una teoría de las fuerzas gravitatorias y a resolver el  problema de la supersimetría, una hipótesis sobre la existencia de  grandes partículas-espejo que conforman la materia oscura y ocupan un  23% del Universo. Otro 73% está ocupado por la energía oscura y sólo un  4% es visible.

fuente: http://www.larazon.es/noticia/1587-diez-claves-para-entender-por-fin-el-lhc


----------



## German Volpe

recien me acuerdo que el otro dia estaba viendo el noticiero del canal 13, sobre el tema del acelerador. y la estupida de laura santillan diciendo que los cientificos son ateos, que no tienen creencia, que lo unico que saben hacer es usar la ciencia para fines destructivos etc.
¿quien carajo se cree esa zurda? que los cientificos son robots sin alma ni nada?? por Dioss!!!!
si ni siquiera sabia como venia el tema
la verdad que ya no me banco que cualquier ignorante de su opinion de las cosas para tirar abajo a otro sin pensar lo que dicen. pero bue lamentablemente vivimos con este sistema y cualquiera puede opinar y creerse idioteces......
saludos


----------



## fernandob

kankh dijo:


> *¿Para qué sirve?*
> Los científicos esperan corroborar el Modelo Estándar –un compendio de teorías sobre las partículas y fuerzas fundamentales– y* dar respuesta a las grandes incógnitas de la Física, *entre ellas, qué partícula da masa a la materia (el teórico bosón de Higgs), cómo es la materia oscura o dónde está la antimateria. También ayudará a elaborar una teoría de las fuerzas gravitatorias y a resolver el problema de la supersimetría, una hipótesis sobre la existencia de grandes partículas-espejo que conforman la materia oscura y ocupan un 23% del Universo. Otro 73% está ocupado por la energía oscura y sólo un 4% es visible.
> 
> fuente: http://www.larazon.es/noticia/1587-diez-claves-para-entender-por-fin-el-lhc


 
ok, pero los cientificos y teoricos en general andan siempre sin un peso.
para que los que tienen mucha plata hayan decidido ponerla seguro que les han dicho algo mas concreto y aplicaciones practicas.

de verdad que te comprendo , se que la investigacion abre fronteras, pero esas cosas que vos decis :
antimateria
materia oscura 
supersimetria
el loco esde de higgins 
etc. 
son algo desconocido para mi y para el 99% de la gente .
por eso esa respuesta tuya es casi lo mismo que decir que veremos la cara de Dios.

a ver, vamso a dejar volar la imaginacion, sin nuiinguna base por que como dije no se la teoria de todo esto, en verdad me da lastima por que debe ser muy interesante, y  mas en este momento en el cual se esta por abrir una puerta a el conocimiento :

se podran hacer nuevos materiales ??
se podra crear la antigravedad ??
mas bombas ?? :enfadado:
algo que se descubrio antes y quieren cerrar ??
controlar .... que ????


en fin.
no se del tema asi que no se me ocurre lo practico.


----------



## pablofunes90

esto del colisionador tiene fines militares por donde se lo mire... como todos los descubrimientos tecnológicos de la humanidad... bah!


----------



## electrodan

Fernando... los militares NO necesitan conocer mas del mundo subatómico. Bombas ya tienen suficientes, con unas cuantas MIRV nucleares destruyen a la mayoría de los seres humanos en la superficie de un país. No creo que lo del LHC vaya por ahí.
Si de verdad quisieran mas tecnología se enfocarían en la construcción de robots y aviones teledirigidos, para lo cual no necesitan "crear nuevos materiales".
En cuanto a el "fin práctico", no hay tal, simplemente se intenta conocer mas sobre como funciona el mundo y comprobar la exactitud o no de los modelos actuales. Luego de tener la información es cuando se intenta obtener beneficios de esta.


----------



## celica

Para mi si creo que es nefastas tanta experiencias yo creo que este generadores de partículas es tan potente que puede poner la culpa de terremotos y cataclismos...


----------



## fernandob

alguna vez lei que el conocimiento de la gravedad sibien estamso acostumbrados a ella siempre fue en parte un misterio.
tambien que la gravedad es una F. solo de atraccion y en la naturaleza en general hay de ambos sentidos, asi que era un poco esperable una materia que genere repulsion.
pero no la conocemos.
una materia asi por ejemplo nos permitiria hacer autos que floten sin ningun gasto, un vehiculo de 50% de materia comun y 50% de materia "opuesta" .

por otro lado ...por algo sera que NO la conocemos.
no se que decirles, a mi me parece maravilloso el conocimiento , de verdad, pero cada cosa que inventamos requiere un esfuerzo:
la modificacion de infinidad de materiales , el control de infinidad de materiales .
el otro dia veia un vehiculo incendiado:
queda solo hierros retorcidos y restos de ...nada casi.
y ese auto era iles de metros de cable, hilos de cobre perfectamente colocados, con funda de PVC , piezas metalicas en perfecta posicion, rodeadas de lubricante, piezas de plastico, cuero, acolchados, .
quimica, optica, mecanica, electrica, todo en perfecto equilibrio , como un cuerpo vivo.
y la naturaleza lo hace polvo.

a lo que quiero ir es que por millones de años nos adaptamos a un medio natural, el que es , el que tenemos , un mundo que puso los elementos de tal manera.
ahora nosotros como niños encantados con lo que descubrimos nos la pasamso jugando con eso y modificamso todo (por si no se van dando cuenta es lo que llamamos CONTAMINACION).
un auto, o un TV de plasma cualquiera d eesas cosas requiere atras fabricas inmensas y cada una de esas fabricas requiere de mas fabricas que le proveen insumos y todo el conjunto requiere energia, y todo eso requirio toneladas de investigacion.
y cuando esta todo funcionando es pura MODIFICACION DE EL AMBIENTE EXISTENTE.

ya uno solo especula, en mi ignorancia inmensa hacia donde apuntan ??
a hacer mas tecnologia consumista ?? 
o a tratar de solucionar alguno de lso problemas basicos ??
o es solo investigacion ?? en cuyo caso el futuro de eso sera azar : quien sabe lo que se descubra y quien sabe que tipo de personajes sean los que le encuentren utilidad practica.....¿ practica?? como plantee antes...un cierre de belcro es algo "practico" para algunos y una bomba que te produce cancer por radiacion es "practica" para otros.
para algunos una vida vale mas que cualquier experimento , para otros el fin justifica lso medios .



en fin, soy solo un inorante de estos temas y queria solo tener una idea acerca de que es lo que estan buscando , que dan vueltas y vueltas.
te cambian de tema, te desvian de las respuestas con :
la cara d eDios, o estamso buscando el boson de higgins (que salame ese tipo , que dice ser de el pero lo perdio  ) o la quinta dimension de la antimateria oscura .

miren e, en el colegio cuando el profesor no queria que nadie lo joda, que nadie le pregunte nada te daba una clase de nivel superior.
asi nadie preguntaba nada (por que nadie entendia nada) .


----------



## el-rey-julien

electrodan dijo:


> Fernando... los militares NO necesitan conocer mas del mundo subatómico. Bombas ya tienen suficientes, con unas cuantas MIRV nucleares destruyen a la mayoría de los seres humanos en la superficie de un país. No creo que lo del LHC vaya por ahí.
> 
> 
> lei por ay que los militares estaban probando motores de plasma ,por suecia ,bombas ya tienen demasiadas


----------



## electrodan

El fin básico del LHC es colisionar partículas subatómicas. Al colisionar esas partículas se espera que se "rompan" y liberen otras partículas, las cuales serán detectadas, y se conocerá mas sobre como están formadas las partículas que ya conocemos. Ya hay cierta especulación sobre esas partículas. Si los datos que se obtenga del LHC están en concordancia con estas hipótesis, se comprueba, y si no se sabe que es errónea.


----------



## pablofunes90

que lindo sería que se descubran cosas que contradicen a la tabla de mendeleiev o algo así... mi profesor de química tendría que retractarse de todo lo que nos enseñó!


----------



## Tacatomon

Los militares ya no necesitan ese tipo de armamento, lo de ahora son los lásers, armas de destrucción acústica, pulsos electromagnéticos y una que otra arma química/viral...


----------



## Yoangel Lazaro

electrodan dijo:


> Al colisionar esas partículas se espera que se "rompan" y liberen otras partículas


Complemento:

Esas partículas (hadrón), específicamente protones. 

Y se quiere acelerarlos en sentido opuestos, hasta llegar a la velocidad de la luz aproximadamente, y luego, chocarlos. Por eso, la forma de circunferencia. 

_Disque_ para simular, entre tantas cosas, el momento del Big Bang. Mejor dicho, *Teoría* del Big Bang.



Tacatomon dijo:


> lo de ahora son los lásers, armas de destrucción acústica, pulsos electromagnéticos y una que otra arma química/viral...



¿Como sabes tanto sobre eso? 

¿No se supone que es confidencial?


----------



## Tacatomon

Yoangel Lazaro dijo:


> ¿Como sabes tanto sobre eso?
> 
> ¿No se supone que es confidencial?




Ahhh, Este.. Bueno... Es que.... 

PS. ¿Es en serio?


----------



## zxeth

No se dan cuenta que no es plata mal gastada loco?, yo si tubiera esa plata la invirtiria en eso, imaginence. Si un loco (tales de mileto) no se hubiera puesto a jugar con baras de ambar y un paño nunca habria atraido a los cuerpos con la electricidad o si gilbert o watson no se habrian puesto a investigar la electricidad talvez seguiriamos mandandonos cartas (si es que se podria hacer el papel o si saldria tan barato como ahora). Imaginence que el modelo del atomo todavia se amplia mas y mas y mas, se podrian descubrir atomos mas chicos dentro del electron (hablando taradeces claro ya que el atomo no cabe en el electron) Imaginence que se pueda hacer energia electrica sin tener que hacer girar una bobina en imanes, imginence que con tan solo injectar un poquitito de hadron en un atomo tengan energia electrica para una casa por 1 mes, y que el hadron sea muchiiiiiisimo mas barato, que los autos no utilicen nafta o quimicos y no contaminen, que el mundo este limpio de contaminantes, que toooodo el mundo pueda tener energia electrica si necesidad de reactores nucleares que explotan como el de chernovil y dejan toda una ciudad en ruinas por añares. De hacer calor con tan solo 1 atomo y un mini colicionador de particulas y que este calor haga energia electrica sin emitir radiacion. 
Creo que muchos de ustedes no piensan en lo positivo y piensan solo en cosas que dicen periodicos y programas de tv para llamar la atencion de la gente y ganar plata.


----------



## German Volpe

zxeth dijo:


> No se dan cuenta que no es plata mal gastada loco?, yo si tubiera esa plata la invirtiria en eso, imaginence. Si un loco (tales de mileto) no se hubiera puesto a jugar con baras de ambar y un paño nunca habria atraido a los cuerpos con la electricidad o si gilbert o watson no se habrian puesto a investigar la electricidad talvez seguiriamos mandandonos cartas (si es que se podria hacer el papel o si saldria tan barato como ahora). Imaginence que el modelo del atomo todavia se amplia mas y mas y mas, se podrian descubrir atomos mas chicos dentro del electron (hablando taradeces claro ya que el atomo no cabe en el electron) Imaginence que se pueda hacer energia electrica sin tener que hacer girar una bobina en imanes, imginence que con tan solo injectar un poquitito de hadron en un atomo tengan energia electrica para una casa por 1 mes, y que el hadron sea muchiiiiiisimo mas barato, que los autos no utilicen nafta o quimicos y no contaminen, que el mundo este limpio de contaminantes, que toooodo el mundo pueda tener energia electrica si necesidad de reactores nucleares que explotan como el de chernovil y dejan toda una ciudad en ruinas por añares. De hacer calor con tan solo 1 atomo y un mini colicionador de particulas y que este calor haga energia electrica sin emitir radiacion.
> Creo que muchos de ustedes no piensan en lo positivo y piensan solo en cosas que dicen periodicos y programas de tv para llamar la atencion de la gente y ganar plata.


 
exacto


----------



## pablofunes90

te fuiste al otro extremo... pero me gustó la idea del colisionador de bolsillo


----------



## fernandob

zxeth dijo:


> No se dan cuenta que no es plata mal gastada loco?, yo si tubiera esa plata la invirtiria en eso, imaginence. Si un loco (tales de mileto) no se hubiera puesto a jugar con baras de ambar y un paño nunca habria atraido a los cuerpos con la electricidad o si gilbert o watson no se habrian puesto a investigar la electricidad talvez seguiriamos mandandonos cartas (si es que se podria hacer el papel o si saldria tan barato como ahora). Imaginence que el modelo del atomo todavia se amplia mas y mas y mas, se podrian descubrir atomos mas chicos dentro del electron (hablando taradeces claro ya que el atomo no cabe en el electron) Imaginence que se pueda hacer energia electrica sin tener que hacer girar una bobina en imanes, imginence que con tan solo injectar un poquitito de hadron en un atomo tengan energia electrica para una casa por 1 mes, y que el hadron sea muchiiiiiisimo mas barato, que los autos no utilicen nafta o quimicos y no contaminen, que el mundo este limpio de contaminantes, que toooodo el mundo pueda tener energia electrica si necesidad de reactores nucleares que explotan como el de chernovil y dejan toda una ciudad en ruinas por añares. De hacer calor con tan solo 1 atomo y un mini colicionador de particulas y que este calor haga energia electrica sin emitir radiacion.
> Creo que muchos de ustedes no piensan en lo positivo y piensan solo en cosas que dicen periodicos y programas de tv para llamar la atencion de la gente y ganar plata.


 
ojala, hasta ahora todo deja residuos contaminantes.
hasta la nuclear.
hasta una represa hidroelectrica.

¿alguna vez pensaron que quiere decir CONTAMINAR ??????


si en una isla viven solo pajaros de sde hace mile sde años ,pues su sola presencia contamina el ambiente .
perros en una tierra donde jamas hubo ?? se comen a otros animales y alteran el ambiente = contaminar.

el ser humano MODIFICA SU ENTORNO para que le sea mas comodo,no se adapta a el entorno, como ABSOLUTAMENTE HACEN TODOS DE SDE HACE MILLONES DE AÑOS.

pues, ojala que se descubra algo maravilloso , que no sabiamos y que no contamine.
no lo creo, pero buehhhh.....nada va a cambiar =


----------



## Tacatomon

Si se descubren cosas interesantes... Puede darse el caso que con lo "nuevo" podríamos hacer "inventos" para deshacernos mejor de los residuos de contaminación de muchas industrias y hogares...
Pensar siempre negativo no significa que no encontremos luz al final del túnel.

Saludos!!!


----------



## Helminto G.

la malicia generalizada del ser humano nos provee del estereotipo de querer destruir

(y a quien no le gusta destruir cuando tiene un arma en las manos)

(y no es nada en contra de la escopeta tacatomon)


----------



## zxeth

jajajajajaja, la escopeta de tacatomon ajjajaj, es verdad, puede ser que lo usen para destruirnos entre nosotros , pero tambien dicen que van a hacer pruebas con "antimateria", imaginence desaparecer millones de toneladas de uranio en un frasquito de 2x2


----------



## fernandob

Helminto G. dijo:


> la malicia generalizada del ser humano nos provee del estereotipo de querer destruir
> 
> (y a quien no le gusta destruir cuando tiene un arma en las manos)
> 
> (y no es nada en contra de la escopeta tacatomon)


 
para tu tranquilidad, y mira que yo tambien critico ypienso mucho en el ser huamno:

creo que cualquier especie que hubiese evolucionado como nosotros habria caido en lo mismo .
es un tema para largo, que alguna vez lo analice, segun mi vision , da par alargo.
pero CUALQUIER especie evoluciono y vivio millones de años enla naturaleza, comiendo y siendo comida escapando, sufriendo, temiendo  .

asi que , de golpe tenemos el poder de ser la especie mas poderosa y que hacemos ??
lo que nuestro instinto nos ordena desde lo profundo:
sacar ventaja, comer, cazar.

amen de que , ademas se da que ese poder no cabe en el pequeño frasquito que somos , asi que hacemos estupideces a granel y nos volvemos loquitos.

pero, como dije y no se si es consuelo e tontos: creo que cualquier especie que hubiese evolucionado asi , (de golpe, hace 10 mil años estabamos peor que tarzan y ahora haciendo el HLC ) actuaria igual de "brutos" que nosotros.

al parecer la sabiduria tarda mucho mas en conseguirse que la inteligencia.


----------



## Tacatomon

¿Que es lo que impulsa al ser humano a ser malo?
¿El ser humano en un principio fue malo?
¿Como fue ese principio?

Que hay de malo en descubrir el origen de las cosas...
Ya no se realmente que estamos platicando. Pero, si ya se dejó en claro que no se puede destruir la tierra con el LHC... ¿Qué mas hay que decir?

Saludos!!!


----------



## Helminto G.

Tacatomon dijo:


> Que hay de malo en descubrir el origen de las cosas...
> 
> Saludos!!!



que te topes de sopeton con dios y te reclame je je je



Tacatomon dijo:


> ¿Que es lo que impulsa al ser humano a ser malo?
> ¿El ser humano en un principio fue malo?
> ¿Como fue ese principio?
> Saludos!!!



(eso me da ideas para mi historia policiaca, gracia tacatomon)


----------



## Tacatomon

Como lo mencioné, Hay límites para todo. Es más que obvio que la ciencia tiene un límite. Ahí es donde entra un director que orquesta todo lo que nos resulta inexplicable.

Hace un rato, estaba viendo un programa sobre el ateísmo en infinito, muy recomendable.
De ahí saque lo del director (Que nuestro caso sería Dios)

Saludos!!!


----------



## Chico3001

Video explicativo de como funciona el LHC para que podamos entender de lo que estamos hablando... 

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=X-oE_roYY-o


----------



## zxeth

Edito para advertir "EL QUE NO SEA ATEO NO ES RECOMENDABLE LEER ESTA NOTA". y si sos creyente y lo lees y me puteas, ya deje advertido de antemano 


jajaja obviamente, siempre me digo lo mismo a mi mismo (amentablemente no pude elegir si queria ser bautizado o no, si eligiria habria dicho que no). dios empieza donde la ciencia finaliza. Mientras mas grande es la ciencia mas chico es dios, y mientras menos explicaciones tengamos mas habra de dios. Imaginence a los egipcios, creian en miles de dioses porque no tenian explicacion a la lluvia, agua, tierra, comida, viento etc. Ahora que sabemos de dodne vienen ya no creemos en esos dioses


----------



## Helminto G.

y enserio sabemos de donde vienen, vuelvo a mi punto, la ciencia son una serie de parametros que tienden a romperse


----------



## sammaael

> ajaja obviamente, siempre me digo lo mismo a mi mismo (amentablemente no pude elegir si queria ser bautizado o no, si eligiria habria dicho que no). dios empieza donde la ciencia finaliza. Mientras mas grande es la ciencia mas chico es dios, y mientras menos explicaciones tengamos mas habra de dios. Imaginence a los egipcios, creian en miles de dioses porque no tenian explicacion a la lluvia, agua, tierra, comida, viento etc. Ahora que sabemos de dodne vienen ya no creemos en esos dioses



o sera que si la comprendian y se dieron cuenta que todos esos sucesos y cosas y la complejidad de ellas no podian ser solo producto del azar o un infinito ensayo y error y hay algo o alguien  (va a sonar medio mason lo que voy a decir no quiero qeu nadie se ofenda)que haya actuado como un moderador (no es  cacho eh), organizador, arquitecto o ingeniero???
a demas la existencia de dioses en la antiguedad si no esta asociada a poderes de la naturaleza lo esta a seres superiores que vienen a ayudar y compartir informacion (el otro dia estando de ocio vi  que en irak hace miles de año ya utilizaban la pilas electricas, tambien encontre que el arca de la alianza es un condensador, vi modelos egipcios de aviones que probados en camaras de simulacion modernas son totalmente viables de volar, encontre que los egipcios tenian algo parecido a una ampolleta electrica y recorde que hace 500 años atras el 99% de las personas creian que la tierra era plana siendo que hace siglos atras (antigua grecia) ya se sabia que era redonda y ya se habia calculado su radio y no me quedo otra que por lo menos reflexionar........


----------



## pablofunes90

sammaael dijo:


> o sera que si la comprendian y se dieron cuenta que todos esos sucesos y cosas y la complejidad de ellas no podian ser solo producto del azar o un infinito ensayo y error y hay algo o alguien (va a sonar medio mason lo que voy a decir no quiero qeu nadie se ofenda)que haya actuado como un moderador (no es cacho eh), organizador, arquitecto o ingeniero???
> a demas la existencia de dioses en la antiguedad si no esta asociada a poderes de la naturaleza lo esta a seres superiores que vienen a ayudar y compartir informacion (el otro dia estando de ocio vi que en irak hace miles de año ya utilizaban la pilas electricas, tambien encontre que el arca de la alianza es un condensador, vi modelos egipcios de aviones que probados en camaras de simulacion modernas son totalmente viables de volar, encontre que los egipcios tenian algo parecido a una ampolleta electrica y recorde que hace 500 años atras el 99% de las personas creian que la tierra era plana siendo que hace siglos atras (antigua grecia) ya se sabia que era redonda y ya se habia calculado su radio y no me quedo otra que por lo menos reflexionar........


 
reflecciona amigo... somos la especie mas rara (complicada) sobre el planeta... de eso no hay duda


----------



## fernandob

Dios existe, siempr eesta "un poquito mas alla" .
hace miles de años lanzaba los rayos, hoy se esconde atras de bosones de higgs .

siempre lo desconocido es la magia de lo divino y una vez descubierto deja de serlo.

como siempre habra cosas por descubrrir , siempre existira la magia de lo divino.

LUEGO esta toda la gigantesca marea humana que tiene la costumbre de educar a sus hijos con lo mismo que mamaron, el ser humano es asi.
como lo se ??
millones me lo dicen.
hay millones de personas que juran y perjuran que mahoma es dios.
en otra parte hay millones que dicen que dios es otro.
y en otro lugar que el dolar es dios.
y en otro lugar que dios es ..........

lo vemso cotidianamente ahora que el mundo es una marea de miles y miles de millones de personas, cada grupo son millones.
hay grupos que consideran que una hija "hembra" es un deshonor.
otros que consideran que todos somos valiosos .
los hay que se consideran a si mismos lo maximo y el resto de la gente es tercermundista o terrorista o empleados domesticos.
hay quienes ...............

en fin, me explico ??
esta mas que demsotrado que si un grupo educa a sus hijos generacion tras generacion a que venimos de otro planeta en el cual salimos en un programa de TV ytodos nosotros somos parte de un reality .....se lo terminan creyendo , si desde bebe te educan con ese verso , una yotra ve z y otra vez , en las canciones, en la cena, en la escuela .


saben para mi hoy dia que es lo que creo que asusta a mucha gente ??
elque no haya NADA.
es frustrante para muchos.
nada.
nada mas alla enel universo.
nada luego de morir.
ningun objetivo.
ningun fin ni mision.
no reencontrarte con tus seres queridos.
nada.


----------



## NEO101

Creo que la idea no es ver el instante inicial, si bien se crean condiciones similares.
Lo que se busca es comprobar o refutar la existencia de ciertas subpartículas (o sea, partes del átomo que no son ni el electrón, ni el protón ni el neutrón, pero sí parte de estos). Comprobando (o descubriendo que no existen) se puede elegir entre diferentes modelos físicos/matemáticos que al día de hoy parecen correctos pero aún no se han podido comprobar.
Luego, con esos modelos, quién sabe hasta dónde podríamos llegar...

Serían un descubrimiento importantísimo.

Si lo pensamos, en los últimos 110 años los descubrimientos (a mi parecer) más importantes fueron la energía nuclear y la teoría de la Relatividad general de Einstein, y luego hace algunos años el logro de detener la luz en una especie de vidrio (inicialmente habían logrado reducir su velocidad a 60 km/h).
Si se quiere, otro gran invento para nosotros es el transistor 

Pero luego.... se ha decubierto algo realmente importante? A sí, me olvidaba, completaron el mapa del genoma humano. Algo más?....

Creo que podemos ir hacia nuevos rumbos, dependiendo qué se descubra...

Saludos!
Marcelo.


----------



## fernandob

si, se han hecho cosas maravillosas, lo que a mi me sigue en la nebuulosa yno escucho nada es LAS POSIBILIDADES.

a ver, y perdonen si parezco tonto .
pero todos dicen que se esta tratando de comprender la la estrucuta basica o elemental de la materia y bla bla,.
yo quisiera LAS POSIBILIDAADES:

por ejemplo:

1 -- apenas tengamos claro estas dudas que nos corroen terminaremos de desarrollar esa maquina de energia limpia.

2 -- o esa nave para pasar de una galaxia a ota en un pedo.

3-- terminare de diseñar un cierre de belcro que no haga ruidito.

4 -- estamos con lo de el teletransportador pero hasta ahora aparecen del otro lado peor que una tortilla.


en fin, ese 0,1% de la gente que esta de verdad en el tema, que comprende el asunto debe saber que seguro hay proyectos e ideas que estan en el tintero esperando la resolucion de las incognitas actuales, es seguro eso,POR QUE NO LO DICEN???

si vos estas investigando la estructura atomica de el arseniulo de galio , en el laboratorio de microchip , uno se da una idea que es para hacer chips mas pequeños , no para fabricar un destapacañerias.
ya se que cuando uno investiga una cosa con una idea luego pueden surgir otra sscosas.
pero no me digan que se pusieron hace años a armar esa estructura (ya habia otro mas chico hecho ) , son años de construccion , años pibes, piensenlo.
dinero y dinero que se va.
mucho y mucho.
no me jodan, no me van a decir que los paises ponen esa $$ para el avance de la ciencia y el conocimiento SIN UNA LISTA DE POSIBLES APLICACIONES MUY CONCRETAS Y REALES.
y hablando de eso ..algunas dudas se me resolverian si de verdad supiese quienes fueron lso que pusieron la $$ , seguro que hay privados ....quienes ??  

Y NO ESCUCHO NADA DE ESA LISTA.

todo es el verso ese de el conocimiento de la estructura de los neutrinos yprotinos ymamoninos y putinos.
los dinosaurios vivieron millones deaños sin joder a nadie , nosotros desde que nos pusimos en "monos genios" en unos pocos miles de años hicimos mierda buena parte de los recursos que NOSOTROS MISMOS necsitamos .

NO SOMOS UNA ESPECIE QUE DE PUNTADA SIN HILO.
y sigo, seguimos sin saber concretamente cuales son las aplicaciones, los objetivos, .............a ver:
"cual fue el verso que pusieron para que se ponga toda esa torta ???? " 

EE UU puso recursos en la segunda guerra cuando el dijeron que podian fabricar *una BOMBA, pum, grande, poderosa, que mataba muchos y que haria a ee uu poderosa .*, si los cientificos hubiesen dicho :
_"queremos investigar que pasa cuando se fusiona un atomo de no se que con una particula de no se cuanto por una cuestion de conocimiento y de crecimiento de la ciencia._
EE UU les daba una patada en el culo.

no entiendo como no me comprenden.
la gente pesada  pone $$ y recursos si les prometes una luz al fondo  del tunel (diamantes,poder,dinero , etc) .


----------



## sammaael

“Todos deben salir de Ginebra,
Saturno de oro en hierro cambiará, ,Lo contrario de los rayos positivos  va a exterminar todo, Habrá señales en el cielo antes de esto"...
nostradamus

donde se esta construyendo el lhc?????

"La serpiente emplumada morderá su cola
en el corredor de piedra, los hombres harán chocar los elementos de la Luz entre sí, y un gran temor se extenderá por la tierra"...

:


----------



## NEO101

fernandob dijo:


> 1 -- apenas tengamos claro estas dudas que nos corroen terminaremos de desarrollar esa maquina de energia limpia.
> 
> 2 -- o esa nave para pasar de una galaxia a ota en un pedo.
> 
> 3-- terminare de diseñar un cierre de belcro que no haga ruidito.
> 
> 4 -- estamos con lo de el teletransportador pero hasta ahora aparecen del otro lado peor que una tortilla.



Del 1:  Eso ya existe, que las petroleras pongan mucha plata para que no se usen, es otra cosa. En todo caso se puede perfeccionar para lograr algo así como que 1 litro de agua sirva para dar la energía a un auto y una casa por un año (algo así vi, que aún no se lograba hacer a escala pequeña).

Del 2: Podría ser una de las posibilidades, tal vez no ahora, pero algún descumbrimiento que derive de otro descubrimiento que a su vez derive de lo que se descubra ahora.

Del 3: Magnético? Como las ropas de las mujeres en los cuentos de Asimov?   O como Lenina en "Un mundo feliz".... Me gusta la idea   (por qué este foro no tiene "cara con lengüita" ??? )

Del 4: Tenés algún link interesante? Hace rato no leo algo al respecto...

Saludos!


----------



## electrodan

sammaael dijo:


> “Todos deben salir de Ginebra,
> Saturno de oro en hierro cambiará, ,Lo contrario de los rayos positivos  va a exterminar todo, Habrá señales en el cielo antes de esto"...
> nostradamus
> 
> donde se esta construyendo el lhc?????
> 
> "La serpiente emplumada morderá su cola
> en el corredor de piedra, los hombres harán chocar los elementos de la Luz entre sí, y un gran temor se extenderá por la tierra"...
> 
> :


De donde sacaste eso?


----------



## Chico3001

Son las profecias de nostradamus.... arrepientanse pecadores... el fin esta cerca... 

http://www.bibliotecapleyades.net/profecias/esp_profecia06i.htm


----------



## fernandob

1 -- no soy pecador.
2 -- PAREN UN POCO  !!!!!!!!! antes de arrepentirme dejenme pecar un poco que aun no pude.
3 -- si, siempre esta cerca el fin . seee


----------



## sammaael

jajja si la primera es de nostradamus y algo lei en un libro llamado pergaminos de cristal
no se qu pensar solo se qu como que calza un poco

mejor a juntar agua (o tal vez no es buena idea porque tiene fluor) jjajajj


----------



## NEO101

Es que Nostradamus escribió tantas bolud***z y tan metafóricas que obvio que cada cosa que pasa va a tener parecido con algo que escribió.... Es como los horóscopos del zodíaco que vienen en las revistas y diarios...


----------



## sammaael

de verdad estas seguro???????''


----------



## NEO101

Sinceramente, no me leí todo lo que que escribió. Pero las frases son muy metafóricas, entonces uno puede asociarlas fácilmente con algo.... nuestra imaginación es la que hace el "enlace".
Y los horóscopos ni hablar... recuerdo un ejercicio de Lengua y Literatura que te daban una colección de semi-frases para que juntándolas y combinándolas armaras los hosóscopos... y era gracioso porque te quedaban como los de las revistas :-D


----------



## leurelio

señores la verdad que el tema me apasiona  en estos dia estaba viendo la televisión y pasaron por la noticia que probaron  El Gran Colisionador  de  Hadrones  y  tuvo éxito, la verdad que  quiero saber para que inventaron eso  tan extraño, y que función hace, y que  beneficio le trae a la ciencia


----------



## Electronec

Saludos Laurelio,


CHICO3001 dijo:


> Video explicativo de como funciona el LHC para que podamos entender de lo que estamos hablando...


documéntate a fondo, ...este post es tan interesante, como uno quiere que sea...



sammaal dijo:


> de verdad estas seguro???????''



este es un Foro de ciencias, no de Bolas de cristal ..... 

Buen post sobre Tesla, estoy contigo, Saludos


----------



## sammaael

jajja cierto pero de verdad aveces me gustaria tener una para entender mejor....
yo creo que el problema va mas por lo que ocultan no creo que se inviertan millones y millones en investigacion si nadie (no vengan con el cuento de que es por la humanidad y bla bla bla MENTIRA) obtiene beneficos directos (dienro, poder, etc...)


----------



## electrodan

Seguramente algún beneficio práctico va a tener el LHC. Probablemente en el campo de la computación.


----------



## Electronec

Por descontado, que los intereses gubernamentales son desorbitados, jamas sabremos lo que habrá tras faraónica construcción tecnológica. Bienvenidos a la era de las telecnologias.

PD: Mientras mas de la mitad del globo terráqueo "vive" sin H2o, se macro-investiga en ciencia que....pregunta a esa parte del planeta.

Saludos.


----------



## fernandob

es asi la cosa, ademas , si lo piensan un poco NO EXISTE LA SOLUCION a muchos de lso problemas que se plantean .

a ver si me comprenden:
pregunten a un cientifico de ciencias naturales cual es la cantidad de homo sapiens maxima por Km cuadrado que puede habitar un ecosistema (varia segun cada ecosistema) sin alterarlo, o sea sin ir degradandolo o sea sin ir destruyendolo de a poco .

la poblacion humana que existe hoy dia es mayor que la soportable por el planeta, por eso contaminamos mas de lo que la naturaleza puede reconvertir o procesar y consumimos mas de lo que la naturaleza puede regenerar .
por si no soy claro:
si comemos por año mas calamares de los que nacen por año entonces estamso reduciendo su poblacion hasta que se extingan .
como bien hicimos con muchas especies hasta ahora , y no solo para comernoslas.

pero... que tiene esto que ver con el HLC ???
pues sencillo:
el HLC como muchisima de la ciencia actual es solo para una pequeña parte de la poblacion humana elitista, como vos yyo .

lo que puso electronec es real : que una buena parte de la poblacion NO TIENEN COSAS BASICAS y eso es solo una parte de el problema.
asi que , segun mi punto de vista :
esta muy lindo y bueno eso de ir desenredando misterios de la fisica, pero si se deja de lado la igualdad y la etica y demas seguimos POR UN CAMINO DE MIERDA, donde la discriminacion pesa y mucho.
donde vale mas que una pequeña parte de la sociedad tenga TV de plasma y internet WI- FI sin importar un carajo que el resto de el mundo se cague de hambre.

Lo cual me lleva a otra pregunta:
¿ se viene el fin de el mundo ??
vieron con el huble que se vienen los et a destruirnos y tenemso que hacer armas YA !!!!!!!! 

por que si no es asi, pregunto yo:
cual es el problema de dejar para dentro de 100 años o 200 la rsolucion de el misterio de el bozon de hugles o los protinos de magallanes y *nos dedicamos a resolver el problema humano: por que somos algunos (y cada vez mas, se propaga como plaga) unos HDP , organizarnos para no provocarnos gueerras entre nosotros.*
*organizarnos para no vivir siendo falsos y tramposos :*
*el que esta lleno de dinero poneexcusas ytrata a lso de mas como mierda y se justifica.*
*pero los que notienen TAMBIEN SON UNA KK por que no dudarian en reventar al millonario para sacarle todo y justificarse con excusas.*

en fin, por que no evolucionamso como mejores personas antes de querer ir a verle la cara a dios o seguir descubriendo cosas nuevas.
si aun seguimos siendo unos monitos violentos y egoistas.

va a pasar como siempre , :
mas poblacion, mas porcentaje miserables y mas discriminacion.


fijense:
los que hablan de dios, muchisimos son unos falsos, no importa de que dios hablen, son falsos , hacen las cosas por conveniencia yviven de mentiras.
los que NO creen en dios y si en la ciencia: tambien discriminan, se creen superiores con su conocimiento , y solo miran su parte de el contexto que conocen , como un caballo con anteojeras.
el que tiene $$ y mucha solo quiere defender lo que tiene de "la parva de miserables pobretones que solo quieren robarle".
el que no tiene nada solo quiere tener algo para vivir mejor ,no se lo permiten "los ricos ladrones sinverguenzas que aplastan al mundo " .

en fin, EL GRAN PROBLEMA no se soluciona con el HLC , es un problema humano, que nos esta llevando para la mierda y no veo a nadie ni nada que este preocupado o este armando un HLC para solucionarlo.

les dire mas:
supongamos que con el HLC se crea una fuente de energia limpia absolutamente y gratis..... y ?
con eso que ??
saben que pasar a??
lso paises que lo tengan se industrializaran mas, creceran mas:
mas poblacion , mas de todo , eso es mas contaminacion y mas consumod e recursos naturales (a menso que nos comamos entre nosotros) .
no es la unica contaminacion la que hacemso cuando quemamos combustible.

bueno...ya me dejo de criticas,ya esta hecho el aparato, para sarisfacer las dudas de lso cientificos ..asique ahora que se saquen las dudas nomas .
lo que me pregunto es ,quien fue justito el que puso la $$$$.
por que mis dudas existenciales se pueden satisfacer con menos $$$ ,quizas si voy a plantearselas me presten unos $$$


----------



## Electronec

CACHO dijo:
			
		

> Por ejemplo, para mí Fernandob sería...
> 
> Porque es un tipo simple, directo, no da vueltas y si tiene que sacar la escopeta y agarrarse a tiros... lo hace sin ningún miramiento. Y si no, quizá también.



....mas claro el agua...pedazo de exposición. 

Saludos maestro.


----------



## sammaael

fernandob te lo ganaste:

MIS RESPETOS


----------



## Tacatomon

Electronec dijo:


> ....mas claro el agua...pedazo de exposición.
> 
> Saludos maestro.



AAajajajja, Es sabido que Fernandob es así.

Ahora, por lo de quien puso la plata ahí, fueron varios países.
Lo que mencionas sobre la indiferencia social es cosa de hace mucho tiempo. Lo malo es que llevamos mucho sin poder arreglar el problema, síntoma de que es algo grava y no muy "tratable" o muy difícil, así nos lo hacen ver...
La realidad es otra. Como países podemos reunirnos y aportar la economía e infraestructura para ayudar otro país que no tiene solvencia típica de un país de primer mundo.
... ¿Por que no se hace?  Es más: ¿Podemos Hacerlo?
¡¡¡Claro que se puede!!!
Saquen sus conclusiones.

Saludos


----------



## leurelio

bueno señores no me respondieron la pregunta, para que sirve eso   que se puede lograr con ese descubrimiento


----------



## el-rey-julien

leurelio dijo:


> bueno señores no me respondieron la pregunta, para que sirve eso   que se puede lograr con ese descubrimiento



al parecer por el momento solo un poco mas de conocimiento sobre la materia,el bing bang ,


----------



## Fogonazo

leurelio dijo:


> bueno señores no me respondieron la pregunta, para que sirve eso   que se puede lograr con ese descubrimiento


En realidad tu consulta ya se ha respondido unas páginas atrás, lee todo el post.


----------



## sammaael

amigo la ciencia siempre va un poco mas adelantado que las aplicaciones reales que se consiguen con os descubrimientos, Recuerda que Maxwell postulo sus muy requetecontra conocidas ecuaciones mucho antes de que la electricidad comenzara a ser masiva....
Lo que se puede descubrir con este experimento va ams alla del conocimeinto de la composicion de las particulas atomicas o del nucleo sino que en las posibles aplicaciones a nivel de uniones superconductoras, nuevas formas de energia, y bueno, tratar de entender un poco mas de donde venimos...


----------



## fernandob

sammaael dijo:


> amigo la ciencia siempre va un poco mas adelantado que las aplicaciones reales que se consiguen con os descubrimientos, Recuerda que Maxwell postulo sus muy requetecontra conocidas ecuaciones mucho antes de que la electricidad comenzara a ser masiva....
> Lo que se puede descubrir con este experimento va ams alla del conocimeinto de la composicion de las particulas atomicas o del nucleo sino que en las posibles aplicaciones a nivel de uniones superconductoras, nuevas formas de energia, y bueno, *tratar de entender un poco mas de donde venimos*...


 
jaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaa

al principio me parecio muy correcta tu respuesta, pero al final, lo marcado.
se me hizo una imagen en la cabeza..........
jaaaaaaaaaaaaaaa
no pare de reirme.

pense al principio: ¿ ysi no ??
cuantos laboratorios hicieron que no les sirvio de nada.
pero tenes razon: los descubrimientos dan lugar a que luego, por muchisimos añños se puedandescubrir y realizar mas cosas.

pero lo que puse en negritas, eso es lo que me causo gracia.
tantas especies vivieron millones de años sin saber nada.
nosotros sabemos como eramos hace 10 mil años.
hace 100 mil
hace 1 millon.
ahora nos dicen que es necesario saber que ocurrio el mismo instante enque se creo el universo.

y de nuevo voy a tu frase:

*tratar de entender un poco mas de donde venimos*...

me hace pensar en un tipo que va manejando un auto (por eso me causo gracia)y va MIRANDO PARA ATRAS y no le da ni bola a lo que tiene adelante , y encima va con el acelerador a fondo .

por que no intentamos :

*tratar de entender un poco mas A DONDE VAMOS *


----------



## Chico3001

para entender a donde vamos necesitamos saber de donde venimos... tu no puedes elegir un destino sin antes entender por que no estas conforme con lo que tienes actualmente

Por otro lado lo unico que nos diferencia de los animales es precisamente eso... el hombre se puede hacer ese tipo de preguntas y ademas puede diseñar ese tipo de experimentos para tratar de resolverlas.... el animal no...


----------



## Electronec

Yo creo que los dos teneis razón, pero el problema reside en la velocidad a la que estamos viajando como refleja fernandob. Yo creo, que en el trayecto nos estamos saltando semáforos en rojo y estamos provocando algún atropello que otro.
Salida y destino son importantes, pero el viaje a de ser placentero.

Saludos.


----------



## leurelio

bueno señores, yo  creo que la dirección que lleva el hombre es expandirse por el universo, yo creo que hacia ya es donde vamos, pero eso depende de muchas cosas,  hasta de los fenómenos naturales que puedan pasan en el futuro, el hombre no tiene una dirección fija, todo depende de la circunstancian así como  todo somos parte de todo así es el futuro, el futuro no depende de una sola cosa depende de muchas cosas al mismo tiempo  todavía nadie sabe como va terminar el mundo   unos dicen una cosa ,y otros dicen otra  algunos se imagina cosa   pero nadie sabe  el momento


----------



## fernandob

leurelio dijo:


> bueno señores, yo creo que la dirección que lleva el hombre es expandirse por el universo,


 
podemso expandirnos de a poco placenteramente en una nave o en un bum expandir nuetros pedacitos tristemente.



leurelio dijo:


> el hombre no tiene una dirección fija,


 
exactamente , y es que ........quien puede decir que el hombre, el ser humano como un total hoy dia o alguna vez en el pasado realmente dirigio su camino ??
conscientemente planifico con sabiduria y ejecuto un viaje ??
alguna vez paso eso ???

vivimos mas azarozamente que cualquier especie, disculpa, pero si, somos el unico animal consciente o con inteligencia, o como se llame, PERO no equivoquemos la realidad:

y es que :

sin nosotros las demas miles y miles de especies viven tranquilas , no son conscientes de su futuro ni de su pasado pero LO UNICO que puede extinguir una especie es un cataclismo sea interno (terremoto) o externo (meteoro) .

con nosotros se agrega un nuevo factor:
nosotros mismos podemso autoextinguirnos o hacernos retrocedera a las cavernas (como dijo einstein acerca de la 4 guerra).



asi que no se equivoquen:
tenemos el colectivo para andar rapido, pero hasta ahora no hemos conseguido un chofer responsable.

miren los libros de historia, MIRENLOS, hace un buen tiempo ojeando una enciclopedia que resumia la "historia" humana, los ultimos miles de años y decia asi:
guerra de no se donde:
asuncion de el loco de nose que otro lado.
derrocamiento de no se quien 
plaga de no se donde
otra guerra
otra guerra mas.


asi es como nuestro camino como especie va avanzando y cambiando de rumbo.

muchachos, hasta ahora somos la unica especie inteligente, se dieron cuenta ??
miran a los costados y no hay otra mas.
que cosa, en millones de años.
quien dice que la inteligencia avanzada prevalece a largo tiempo ?????
quizas para la evolucion, o enel medio en el que estamso NO sea bueno, no prevalezca en el tiempo.
quien sabe.

hasta ahora........yo no presumiria demasiado.
si miramso logros puntuales ok, son miles y miles.
pero si miramos globalmente , MUCHOS CIENTIFICOS, han hecho la siguiente observacion:

la especie humana se esta comportando como un cataclismo , como un meteoro, en estos ultimos 300 añs hemos extinto a no se cuantas expecies y en los proximos 100 sera un desparramo.
para los geologos mil años no es nada.

*pregunten cuando fue que ocurrio una exrincion de especies como la que se esta dando ahora.*
*pregunten, averiguen* .


luego recien presumamos 



toda esta pelotudez de el HLC es para avanzar en LA TECNOLOGIA.
ninguna especie antes necesito de tecnologia.
y nosotros necesitamso mas psicologia que tecnologia.

cual es el objetivo nuestro ????
vivir como especie loque la llama de una vela ?? pero eso si,antes haber construido maravillas.

o perdurar por millones de años, expandirnos en el universo y procrearnos, plantar la vida en otros planetas y perdurar.

cual es el apuro en inmolarnos en lo que demora un dinosaurio en tirarse un pedo, y ni siquiera tener idea de por que nos fue mal, si ...........iba todo bien, :
teniamos celulares, tecnologia, naves.........
conociamso los misterios de el universo.
pero nos matamso como locos en un manicomio.


----------



## sammaael

“Una vez, a medianoche, los hombres y mujeres tuvieron el mundo a su disposición. Durante mucho tiempo, habida cuenta de lo que sabemos, permanecieron muy tranquilos; durante la mañana y la tarde de ese día, se limitaron a vagabundear en pequeños grupos, a cazar animales con puntas y flechas, a refugiarse en cavernas y vestirse con pieles. Hacia las seis de la tarde empezaron a aprender algo sobre semillas y agricultura; hacia las siete y media de la tarde se habían establecido en grandes ciudades, en Egipto, Mesopotamia, la India, etc.

Después llegó Moisés, a las nueve menos cuarto. Tras él vinieron Buda, en la India; Sócrates, en Grecia, y Confucio en China, que se fueron todos juntos, aunque sin llegar a conocerse, hacia las diez y diez. En torno a las diez y media apareció Cristo, algo después de la Gran Muralla china y de Julio César. Veinte para las once cae el poderoso Imperio romano de occidente y se comienzan a formar los reinos cristiano germánicos. A las once fue el momento de Mahoma.

Hacia las once y media surgieron las primeras grandes ciudades en Europa del Norte y el comercio se reactiva en el mar Mediterráneo. A partir de un cuarto para las doce aparecen los Estados modernos en Europa, de los cuales salieron hombres y mujeres a explorar y explotar el resto del mundo. Primero expoliaron América del Norte y del Sur, luego la India y, finalmente, África. Cuatro minutos antes de la medianoche en Francia estalla una revolución que acaba con la monarquía y en Inglaterra se inventaba una máquina de vapor. Los países europeos se industrializaron.

La riqueza y el poder atrajo disputas entre ellos, dos minutos antes de medianoche se desencadenó una gran guerra, a la que siguió otra semejante sólo cincuenta segundos después. En el último minuto del día esos hombres del Norte de Europa fueron expulsados de la India, de África y de muchos otros países, pero no de Norteamérica, donde se habían instalado en forma estable.

En este último minuto, además inventaron armas nucleares, desembarcaron en la Luna, doblaron la población mundial y consumieron más petróleo y metales de los que habían utilizado en las precedentes veintitrés horas y cincuenta y nueve minutos. Volvía a ser medianoche, el inicio de un nuevo día", solo espero que sea mejor que el anterior....


----------



## Tacatomon

http://es.wikipedia.org/wiki/Reloj_del_Apocalipsis

Ese reloj me da miedo...


----------



## Electronec

Cierto, geológicamente hablando llevamos un dia en el planeta....parece mentira.
Como esto siga así, en un segundo......plof.
Yo veo esto como que la tierra es un cuerpo vivo y nosotros unos virus infecciosos que poco a poco la estamos enfermando. 
Se nota cada vez que estornuda...pero antes de que la enfermemos hasta que sucumba, seguirá estornudando y estornudando y creando anticurpos naturales.
Después solo seremos una mala gripe.

Saludos.


----------



## MarkOlsen

Que sarpado es leer todo esto a las 10:00 de la mañana!

Digamos que hacen colisionar el LHC a 14TeV y no encuentran el bozon de higgs!
Ahi que hacen con ese anillo gigante y los 30.000 salamines que estan trabajando para eso?


----------



## sebastianestudiante

No creo que el LHC nos pueda causar una exticion... los que no va causar una extincion es el mal trato que le hacemos a la tierra, pareciera que nosotros no tenemos ni idea de las maravillas que se encuentran en ella, nosotros la contaminamos minimamente. Pero los paises de poder como los EE UU, Inglaterra, ect. Ellos hacen lo que ellos quieren en el planeta, no les importa que va hacer de sus generaciones en el futuro.Y eso no lo vamos a cambiar.


----------



## fernandob

si no les incomoda en un rato abrire otro tema, que se refiere a esto.
quizas sirva para desarrollar un aspecto de las cosas sin necesidad de desvirtuar mucho al pobre HLC .


----------



## sammaael

sobre que sera el tema?? sobre de donde venimos ajajjajaja
toamtelo con humor saludos!!


----------



## fernandob

acerca de posibles caminos,siempre en la vida uno tiene opciones, caminos para elegir.
ya puse el tema de 2 mundos paralelos.


----------



## sammaael

Amigos del foro me encuentro en este momento observando a luna y al rededor de ella aparenteente hay un circulo de varios kilomentros de diametro cuyo centro es aparentemente exactamente la luna.... en la circunferencia hay unagran cantidad de colores!! dentro del circulo no hay estrellas lo que me parece extraño!!! Se que esto no lo debo escribir aqui pero necesito saber si alguien entiende de este tipo de fenomenos es bastante extraño!!!


----------



## lubeck

Ni idea de astrologia... pero me atrevo a decir que puede ser un fenómeno óptico.... por descomposición de la luz.... sin mas...


----------



## asherar

sammael: lo que ves es un Halo lunar.

Las partículas de hielo de la alta atmósfera hacen de lente y desvían la luz del disco 
central hacia la corona del halo, descomponiéndola parcialmente. 
Un fenómeno parecido ocurre con las gotitas de las nubes y forman el arco iris, que 
está centrado en el Sol. 

lubeck, no es Astrología sino Meteorología


----------



## lubeck

> lubeck, no es Astrología sino Meteorología





Aprendo algo nuevo....  según entendí y en mis palabras es un fenómeno óptico que se produce en nuestro planeta, en la luna no pasa nada, osease que lo pueden estar viendo en chile, pero yo desde aqui no veo nada...  con razon en mi vida lo habia visto pues aqui como en la mayor parte de la republica nunca neva .....

lo mas cerca de la nieve que he estado es en el centro de mi ciudad.... en los carritos neveros... que por cierto... son los nieves mas raras que conozco... hay de Tequila, Camaron, Nopales, Mole, Queso, Mantequilla entre otras especies raras, aparte obvio de las tradicionales.... 
p.d. no es comercial pero si tienen oportunidad visiten Dolores Hgo. Gto. Mex. Cuna de la independencia Nacional y ciudades circunvecinas.....


----------



## Electronec

Alejandro Sherar dijo:


> lubeck, no es Astrología sino Meteorología



Mejor dicho;
lubeck, en todo caso Astronomia, pero es Meteorologia.

Saludos.


----------



## lubeck

Creo que ya se percataron de que de esos temas estoy demasiado perdido....
a ver si no peco de ignorante del tema....


----------



## asherar

MarkOlsen dijo:


> Que sarpado es leer todo esto a las 10:00 de la mañana!
> 
> Digamos que hacen colisionar el LHC a 14TeV y no encuentran el bozon de higgs!
> Ahi que hacen con ese anillo gigante y los 30.000 salamines que estan trabajando para eso?



Eso está previsto; seguramente saldrá una nueva teoría que reemplace al Bossón de Higgs. 
Así, los salamines se las ingeniarán para conservar el empleo. 

Saludos


----------



## Chico3001

lubeck dijo:


> lo mas cerca de la nieve que he estado es en el centro de mi ciudad.... en los carritos neveros... que por cierto... son los nieves mas raras que conozco... hay de Tequila, Camaron, Nopales, Mole, Queso, Mantequilla entre otras especies raras, aparte obvio de las tradicionales....



Falto la de rosa no la olvides 

Y en otras cosas el LHC ha logrado crear una particula de antimateria y pudo crear masa apartir de la energia, confirmando la ecuacion de Einstein

http://www.neoteo.com/lhc-su-primer-gran-exito.neo


----------



## asherar

La ecuacion de Einstein E=mc^2 ya está confirmada hace bastante tiempo. 
Y con mucho menos dinero.

La pregunta que inquieta ahora es: 

*“*_Mediante la creación de esta elevada cantidad de  anti-materia, podemos estudiar en más detalle como es en si la  anti-materia, y quizás obtener más pistas de *por qué el universo que  vemos tiene más materia que anti-materia*”_

Yo me imagino el universo como resultado de una gran oscilación: materia-antimateria. 
En este ciclo somos todos de materia, luego del próximo big-bang, tal vez el universo 
sea todo de antimateria. 

Bueno, total nadie va a poder comprobarlo ...


----------



## lubeck

> Falto la de rosa no la olvide


oh cierto se me paso de largo...

Y a todo esto... en realidad cual seria un proposisto constructivo de la creación de la anti materia... aparte de comprobar la formula E=MC2 de nuestro querido Einstein que pasaría a ser la formula mas costosa y famosa del mundo... y claro entrado en temas que también ignoro...

lo primero que se me viene a la mente serian propósitos militares... o de destrucción... según entiendo al juntar la materia con la anti materia se provocaría la destrucción de ambas, pero se producen rayos Gama y no se cuanto rollo mas, así que con propósitos médicos seria poco probable no quisiéramos terminar como HULK, para destruir la Basura....   o para que??

*Edito....*

no vi el comentario de alejandro.... pero ya me contesto mi duda....

A ver.... a ver...  Cual se supone que seria la relación de esto con los viajes en el tiempo   
se suponía que la materia viajando a la velocidad de la luz, saltaba en el tiempo o algo parecido ... se comprueba que es un mito....  o me he quedado en el tiempo en que la tierra era plana...

supondría yo que el agujero negro del que se habla es el portal... o ya de plano dejo de fumar esa cosa...


----------



## Tacatomon

Supongo que con la entrada de el Taquión, ya es posible (Teóricamente) salir y entrar de los agujeros negros... Que cosas no¿


----------



## lubeck

De plano les pido una disculpa por este comentario... porque es un pensamiento  sin ningún fundamento... ni investigación  tan solo un palomaso....

  pero que tan probable seria que en lugar de estar gastando tanta lana en esa maquina para salir con la chorrada de que es para saber el origen del universo, (que esa ni yo me la creo....)  están tratando de ver la manera de viajar en el tiempo o menos drástico en el espacio exterior, imaginen la posibilidad de viajar a casi la velocidad de la luz....


----------



## electrodan

Y si, esa podría ser una aplicación de los conocimientos obtenidos. Pero en principio no se sabe que se va a obtener de todo esto.


----------



## Chico3001

Efectivamente... cuando construyeron la primer computadora como se iban a imaginar que evolucionaria en lo que tenemos actualmente?

La ciencia contesta preguntas... pero esas preguntas no siempre encuentran una aplicacion practica inmediata.. aveces pasan siglos hasta que alguien puede idear una manera de verla en campo y como ejemplo esta el cristal liquido... se descubrio en 1888 y las aplicaciones practicas se dan alrededor de los 80s


----------



## lubeck

es muy cierto....
  la primera aplicacion que yo le daria, en lugar de saber el origen del universo,( que creo que si tiene su gran importancia... pues no sabemos a donde vamos sino sabemos de donde venimos) seria algo asi como un desintegrador de meteoritos, no se si seria posible pero imaginen bombardear un cuerpo con millones de protones a velocidad de la luz.... 
y en realidad es una de las mas grandes amenzas que tiene nuestro planeta, nosotros lo podremos destruir como el cancer en un cuerpo humano lento y doloroso, pero un meteorito de considerables dimensiones...... bang en un abrir y cerrar de ojos....


----------



## fernandob

sera posible que todo el tema este de lo que estan investigando no pueda ser explicado en forma profesional pero sin ser demasiado cientifica.
me refiero para gente que tiene estudios secundarios , pero sin ecuaciones .
he visto videos y documentales y se van demasiado por las ramas, muy metaforico todo, poco concreto.
no se .
digan uds.
para mi , no tengo claro en verdad aun  el tema y eso que he visto los videos explicativos.

aca a veces veo que algunos ponen (creo que fogonazo) que ya fue explicado .

pero no se.
sin repeti como lorito algo que escucharon.
diganme quienes comprenden que  y mas qu enada ¿ para que ? es el HLC 

yo puedo decir que es estan haciendo chocar particulas para ver el instante despues del big bang.........y a pesar de que yo mismo me lo digo no tiene contenido para mi eso, solo lo repito de chorlito.
que estan tratando de descubrir si hay no se que particulas .
¿ para que ??

a veecs pienso que si tengo la duda:
existira tal particula ?? 
sera real o teorica??
pues , si tengo una utilidad no me hago ese aparato, lo que hago es diseñar al go sencillo, un experimento suponiendo que esa particula esta, y otro suponiendo que no esta.
y veo cual funciona.
si vana hacer un arma pues meto bomba suponiendo un caso yel otro.
si vana hacer un motor , pues lo hago yveo como responde, si como si esas particulas estuviesen o no .

no se, seguro que ssmas complejo, pero creo que se puede explicar el tema, o los temas, por que son varias cosas que quieren probar.

que me diganque hay un bozon de higgins y cada vez que lo queremos ver y saludarlo tenemso que hacer un HLC me parece una pelotudez, asi que supongo que LOS estudios que se llevan a cabo son varios y es par aalgo.
hasta ahora..............ni idea,..
teorizamos nosotros (que no sabemos nada ) pero concretamente..........


----------



## Chico3001

Desafortunadamente tienes razon... las cosas que hace el LHC son demasiado cientificas y no pueden ser explicadas de un modo simple de entender, eso me recuerda una anecdota de Einstein en su año milagroso...resulta que Einstein debio ganar 4 veces el premion nobel de fisica solo en ese año, pero sus teorias eran tan avanzadas que solo contadas personas con una mano podian entender de que hablaba, asi que le tuvieron que dar el premio nobel por la teoria mas simple que pudieron entender.. que fue la del efecto fotoelectrico....

Algunas de las cosas que se hace en el LHC es determinar cuantas dimensiones hay, si de verdad la teoria de las supercuerdas tiene fundamento, por que la fuerza fuerte es tan fuerte a niveles subatomicos y casi no tiene efecto a distancias mayores, como estan constituidos las particulas atomicas basicas ... etc

En pocas palabras y para hacerlo lo mas simple posible lo que estan haciendo es romper el atomo lo mas posible... para determinar de que esta constituido... estrellan unos atomos contra otros para que se rompan en el impacto y despues analizan lo que expulsan para saber que paso... un equivalente seria chocar 2 automoviles de frente en una autopista para desarmarlos, ver que piezas salen expulsadas y poder determinar el funcionamiento de los mismos... rudo pero desafortunadamente no conocemos una "llave de tuercas" atomica que nos permita separarlos sin destruirlos... o ya de entrada nisiquiera sabemos que es lo que hace que estas particulas esten unidas y de una manera tan firme... 

Desafortunadamente para poder romperlas mas y mas se requiere de mas y mas energia y por eso los anillos tienen que ser mas y mas grandes...


----------



## fernandob

gracias por aclararme un poco la cosa chico 

si, de verdad da pena que uno se pierda esa pelicula , mas hoy dia que al parecer ,con la tecnologia y las politicas actuales las cosas se resuelven "en vida" (en otras epocas una teoria se verificaba 300 años despues..... o 2000) 

recuerdo un documental de un cientifico que decia que un crater de , digamso 10Km de grande NO era provocado por un meteoro de casi ese tamaño, no, un meteoro muchisimo mas chico pero con una gran cantidad de energia (masa y velocidad) haria un crater de tamaño muchisimo mas grande que su diametro.

y tuvo la posibilidad de probarlo en forma astronomica cuando en la nasa vieron a lso cometas 
Shoemaker-Levy 9 en Júpiter impacto 
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=y5jSNnitGNM&feature=player_embedded (ver youtube) .

pues ahi vi como un cientifico tuvo el apoyo de la ciencia y la oportunidad de verificar a lo grande algo asi.
creo que de aca para atras jamas en la vida uno podria verificar estas cosas y menso en vida.

repito : una lastima perdernos la emocion de estas investigaciones y el descubrimiento.
y eso por no saber.

que luego veamos algunso resultados con MP8 a 10 euros o TV cuatridiemnsional........nos haremos mas tontos.
lo lindo esta en el conocimiento .

y bueh.........que se le va a hacer.
*igual sigo esperando que algun genio de la fisica se mande una expllicacion a nivel terrenal ya la vez seria y fiel del tema.*


----------



## Tacatomon

Realmente Fernandob, eso es algo un poco difícil de hacer. Por que explicar matemáticas de tan alto nivel, se necesita el mismo nivel para entender fielmente lo que pasa exactamente ahí adentro. Yo me conformo con los vídeos acerca del LHC en youtube, con un explicativo básico de los que se hacer ahí. Ya lo dijo 3k001. 
Ahí ocurren cosas que realmente pocas personas las comprenden.
Más o menos, un nivel como este, o aún mas alto...

Saludos!!!


----------



## fernandob

mira tacatomon, eso depende de el profesor o maestro, cosa que es "un arte".
podees ir a una clase de lo que quieras, por ejemplo ARMONICAS y el profesor desde que te saluda hasta que te hecha solo escribe derivadas e integrales .
en una clase universitaria va ok , pero en una clase de secundaria terminan los pibes sin entender un pomo , se callan y no preguntan por que no entienden.

hay otros que se molestan en ver a quien tienen en frente y te explican en forma mas didactica las cosas y con ejemplos claros de el tema en cuestion y aplicaciones en otras areas.

yo noveo muchos intentos


----------



## Tacatomon

Bueno, si es así, pues haber quien se avienta jejjejejej.

Saludos


----------



## Chico3001

Haber... intentemos dar una explicacion... 

Desde siempre los cientificos se han preguntado de que esta hecha la materia, por simple deduccion si vas dividiendo un pedazo de lo que sea tienes que llegar a una unica particula indivisible que es la estructura basica de la materia, a esa particula se le dio el nombre de atomo. El modelo atomico ha pasado por varias modificaciones y evoluciones hasta llegar al que todos conocemos actualmente, donde se tiene un nucleo de protones y neutrones alrededor de los cuales gira un electron.... 

Pero los cientificos querian saber mas... en serio esos protones, neutrones y electrones son indivisibles?, que es lo que hace que particulas de la misma carga se mantengan juntas? ya que si se realizan los calculos se llega a la conclusion de que la nube de electrones que orbitan alderedor del nucleo *NO TIENEN LA FUERZA PARA MANTENER AL NUCLEO ESTABLE*

Asi que los cientificos se dieron a la tarea de tratar de romper el nucleo para ver que particulas emergen de esta division, alli nacieron los aceleradores, y obvio estos aceleradores han ido evolucionando conforme se van aprendiendo mas y mas cosas de los experimentos anteriores, actualmente se tienen varios modelos que compiten entre si para tratar de explicar la compleja interaccion de energias que se han ido encontrando en el nucleo... y muchas de las cuales son aparentemente contradictorias... por ejemplo la fuerza fuerte es la fuerza encargada de mantener las particulas unidas... lo curioso de esta fuerza es que entre mas se alejen las particulas entre si mas fuerza ejerce para juntarlas... justo como una liga al estirarse... pero esta fuerza no parece tener ninguna accion fuera del nucleo atomico... es decir... si pusieramos una particula cercana no seria atraida... 

En fin.. para mas detalles consulten wikipedia...


----------



## Tacatomon

Jajjajaj, Antes pensaba, que si martillaba el suelo lo más fuerte posible, moriría por una explosión causada por la fractura de algún átomo de los elementos químicos del concreto...

ahhhh, Si que eran buenos tiempos.


----------



## asherar

fernandob dijo:


> *igual sigo esperando que algun genio de la fisica se mande una expllicacion a nivel terrenal ya la vez seria y fiel del tema.*



ferb: esa la dejé pasar porque vos pedis a un genio. ¿ También pedís seriedad y fidelidad ?
No pedís mucho ? 

Además, en estos temas demasiado específicos no conviene abundar en explicaciones 
porque siempre "salta" un colega sociópata que te encuentra el agujero en la media y 
te empieza a "gastar". No para aclarar, sino solo para lucirse. 

Lo que yo tengo es una visión medio antigua del tema, y cargada de dudas. 
Por vos, que sos un amigo, voy a hacer un esfuerzo de neófito, y expondré 
esas dudas lo más organizadamente posible. 

En la naturaleza hay reconocidas 4 fuerzas fundamentales:
la electromagnética, 
la gravitatoria, 
la fuerza nuclear fuerte (mantiene unido al núcleo) 
y la fuerza nuclear débil (interviene en la desintegración beta). 

La "teoría de Campos" dice que las fuerzas se deben a una "interaccion" o "campo" entre dos 
o más partículas o cuerpos. 
La teoría cuántica de campos dice que esa interacción se debe a una partícula (como si fuera 
el cartero) que transporta la energía y el momentum de la interacción. Ejemplo: Para el 
electromagnetismo es el fotón. 
Por eso es que durante mucho tiempo se buscó el gravitón, para explicar la interacción 
gravitatoria. No sé si el bosón de Higgs será lo mismo. 

Ahora bien, todas las partículas se clasifican según la estadística que las gobierna. 
Hay dos: la de Fermi o la de Bose. De ahí el nombre de fermiones y bosones. 
El electrón es un fermión, el protón y el neutrón son bosones. 
También se clasifican de otras maneras de donde a los protones le viene el nombre 
de hadrones.  

O sea que lo que intentan ahora en el LHC es detectar al bosón (de Higgs) responsable de la 
interacción gravitatoria haciendo chocar hadrones (protones) entre sí a muy alta velocidad. 
Si lo logran se habrá confirmado la teoría cuántica de campos (de las partículas intermediarias), 
si no, habrá que tirar esa teoría a la basura y desarrollar una nueva que explique lo que midieron. 

Así te gusta o afino mejor la guitarra ? 

Para más detalles ver: "The  LHC for Kindergarten".


----------



## fernandob

gracias alejandro y chico, es innegable que es una sucesion de conocimientos (y extensa) la que hay que cubrir para llegar a sumergirse en lo que quieren lograr, pero me han permitido tener aunque sea una vaga idea, gracias.

y si ale, lo que pusiste al principio es asi, comprendo tu reticencia para explicar


----------



## electrodan

> Un periodista le preguntó a Einstein:
> - ¿Me puede Ud. explicar la Ley de la Relatividad?
> Y Einstein le contestó:
> - ¿Me puede Ud. explicar cómo se fríe un huevo?
> El periodista lo miró extrañado y le contesta:
> - Pues, sí, sí que puedo.
> A lo cual Einstein replicó:
> - Bueno, pues hágalo, pero imaginando que yo no se lo que es un huevo, ni una sartén, ni el aceite, ni el fuego.


No se si eso sea verdad, pero sirve para ilustrar muy bien por que es difícil que alguien entienda completamente que hace y para que sirve el LHC sin tener los extensos conocimientos de física necesarios.


----------



## MonjeLoco

la posibilidad de que el Acelerador de particulas acabe con la tierra es extremadamente pequeña.... existe la posibilidad de que uno de los muchos mini agujeros negros que se forman al colisionar esas particulas a tanta velocidad se descontrole y acabe con la Tierra, el Sistema Solar y parte de la Via Lactea, pero tranquilos que si eso ocurriera no nos ibamos a enterar, pues en menos de un parpadeo habriamos desaparecido.....

Un saludo a todos!


----------



## ehbressan

Si buscan van a encontrar mucha literatura escrita por cientificos, pero con un lenguaje entendible por la mayorìa que tenga una mìnima formaciòn (como lo serìa la de cualquier tècnico), y pràcticamente sin fòrmulas.
Les tiro una punta: Biblioteca Cientìfica Salvat.
Sds.


----------



## sammaael

si se meten a la pagina del cern  hay mucha informacion donde solo es necesario conocimientos basicos de fisica ademas se pueden ver unos videos "en vivo2


----------



## Nilfred

Y encontraron el Bosón de Higgs nomás...


----------



## Tacatomon

Lo leí ayer en la mañana... Increíble. Simplemente.


----------



## shadown

y en si, para que sirven ese boson de higgs? la llamada particula de dios?? alguna idea??

------------------------------------------------------

me acabo de contestar yo mismo leyendo la liga que puso nilfred ....... es la particula que DA MASA A TODAS LAS DEMAS PARTICULAS!!!!!,  y bueno aunque suene un poco a ciencia ficcion, si ya descubrieron esta particula que al entrar en contacto con otras particulas les confiere masa, entonces, si llegaran a crear o encontrar un anti-boson de higgs, en teoria, podriamos acelerar una masa X a una velocidad infinita y moverla casi sin usar energia......... VIAJES ESPACIALES POR TODA LA GALAXIA PARA TODOS!!!!!, sorry tenia que hacerlo, pero en teoria funcionaria, bueno algo asi


----------



## fernandob

un nuevo juguete para jugar.........veremos que se hace, que se les ocurre hacer, que aplicaciones le dan.
que armaran , que ideas tienen .

esperemos que no sea para fuegos artificiales.


----------



## el-rey-julien

no pasa nadaaaaa


----------



## asherar

Paranoia, ... ... ...


----------



## Nilfred

¡Manden la chica de la escoba!
De paso la imagen del primer post, nunca carga:


Fogonazo dijo:


> http://www.adn.es/clipping/ADNIMA20080225_1222/8.jpg


----------



## fernandob

asherar dijo:


> Paranoia, ... ... ...



si.....si........por que vivo en un mundo ideal y la familia inghals son mis vecinos.
no tengo de que no ??? 
los descubrimientos que realicen lso sientificos estaran custodiados por dichos sientificos y ellso cuidaran que no se le de mal uso a nada,. no ??? 
lo de la bomba atomica fue solo un asunto aislado en la historia de la humanidad, no ?? de nuevo . 

he ?? 

antes de realizar el gran colisionador la humanidad se preocupo de que no le falte lo basico a los demas, no ?? de nuevo ??

salud !!! a todos, en 5 años hablamos .

PD: a mi me parece FANTASTICO este descubrimiento cientifico, y me encnataria saber mas de fisica y matematicas para poder tener mejor nocion de lo que faltaba y de el procedimiento , y de lo GRANDIOSO  que es este descubrimiento .
pero no pierdo de vista que hay otras cosas que descubrir Y QUE CONTROLAR, en el estudio de las cosas hay muchas areas, no solo fisica, tambien psicologia, y preferiria primero poder controlar un poco mas a nuestra naturaleza y a nuestra conducta.
en lo demas, a menso que me digan que proximamente habra una tragedia a nivel planetario no veo al razon de el apuro constante por realizar estas obras dejando de lado como ya dije cosas que me parece que historicamente son mas prioritarias.


----------



## asherar

fer: ¿ Y vos decís que vivís tranquilo ?

No hay que dejarse influenciar por el título tremendista del post:
*El Gran Colisionador de Hadrones tiene posibilidades de extinguir La Tierra
*
Hasta ahora no se ha demostrado que el LHC sea más peligroso que una licuadora.


----------



## fernandob

no,....... confundis  mi pensar.
en su momento lo de "El Gran Colisionador de Hadrones tiene posibilidades de extinguir La Tierra.." 
se referia a que algunos creian que las pruebas mismas podrian ..............
al crear pequeñisimos agujeros negros, y reaccion en cadena y que NPI que van a hacer esos tipos ahi .......

yo no me refiero a eso.

yo me refiero a "que haran o para que quieren ese descubrimiento" 
que nuevos caminos abre ese descubrimiento .

cuando einstein y otros de esa epoca descubrieron las posibilidades de la energia nuclear no dido que ninguno de ellso se embarcaria en realizar el proyecto "BOMBA NUCLEAR" .
pero la humanidad no tardo en poner la plata (el area militar ) y juntar a los cientificos y recursos para si crearla.

el mundo es grande y esta lleno de locos y HDP.
y muchos de ellos son los que manejan el poder y la plata.
el concepto de "si no lo hago yo lo hara otro "
o el de
"el que primero lo tiene tiene ventajas " 
son conceptos muy usados en la practica.

un nuevo descubrimiento lleva a nuevos caminos y estos a nuevos descubrimientos y (repito ) esta lleno de personas con poder e inescrupulosas que no dudo pondran a gente a pensar en aplicaciones .

"trato" de vivir tranquilo.
pero no por eso vivo creyendo que el mundo es el paraiso.
si veo la TV , si entro a internet, si salgo a la calle inevitablemente me empapo en el mundo que me rodea.
es mas, estas cosas que digo son mas basicas y nos acompañan desde siempre, en los libros de historia esta presente , en TODA nuestra historia.

entra en el diodo mental, ahi son solo anecdotas de la gente comun , de lo cotidiano.
por que la gente de poder , esas son historias realmente pesadas y sin limites morales..


----------



## tiago

Bueno, y que mas dá.
Acaso nos van a preguntar de qué queremos morir ..?
Lo mejor es palmarla de algo que creíamos que iba a ser positivo para la humanidad

Lo que va a acabar con la humanidad es el sistema capitalista que tenemos. Que no hay pan para tanto chorizo

Ademas, el tinglado es espectacular, no se puede negar ...

Saludos.


----------



## Dario

como que se me hace que no tiene sentido comentar... hasta ahora estamos aqui... esto fue en 2008.


----------



## el-rey-julien

D@rio dijo:


> como que se me hace que no tiene sentido comentar... hasta ahora estamos aqui... esto fue en 2008.



no pasa nadaaa ¡¡


----------



## Tacatomon

La materia oscura se hace ¿Visible?

​
http://bit.ly/L3fSYo


----------



## Dario

Encuentran la “más sólida” evidencia del bosón de Higgs


----------



## Don Plaquetin

teniedo en cuenta que este HAZ viene colicionando desde hace meses y lo sigue haciendo, decir a estas altura que es peligroso suena a *stephen hawking* y la babeada que tiro  

dejad que colicione la masa que es GROSA, me despiertan cuando realmente pase algo peligroso mientras tanto disfrutend e la maravillas de la FISICA que nos entregaran esta genial maquina


----------



## Andres Cuenca

> Decía Albert Einstein que uno no ha entendido realmente algo hasta que  no es capaz de explicárselo a su abuela. Aceptamos el reto e intentamos  explicar de manera sencilla qué es la partícula de Higgs y por qué es  trascendente su búsqueda.



Querida abuela:

 La Física no es una cuestión tan complicada como parece. En los  últimos meses, habrás escuchado hablar sobre esa partícula que los  científicos se afanan en buscar con sus gigantescas máquinas en Ginebra y  de la que depende buena parte de nuestro conocimiento sobre el mundo.  La llaman el *bosón de Higgs*.  Hace una semana, los físicos del CERN anunciaron que tenían la  partícula acorralada y que pronto podrían decirnos tanto si existe como  si no. ¿Cómo es posible que aún no lo sepan?, te preguntarás. ¿Y cómo  puede tener tanta importancia una partícula tan insignificante que ni  siquiera la podemos detectar?


http://noticias.lainformacion.com/c...explicado-a-mi-abuela_mR9R0SRpltqtXYzglUXvJ1/


----------



## Don Plaquetin

pos yo creo que SI abue... 

No es tan fácil explicar, NO hay forma abstracta NI decir para que se puede implementar


----------



## Helminto G.

CERN me suena a avreviatura de creen....


----------



## DJ T3

Por un momento pensé lo del agujero negro, pero por ahí* me enteré que "parece" que el centro de nuestra galaxia hay un lindo agujero negro(y quizás en el centro de las mayorías de ellas)....

Aunque por otro lado vi** un poquito de materia oscura, la cual la tenían en una maquina suspendida, porque si se llegaba a soltar, hacía "desaparecer" todo el establecimiento(y no se si mas). El sistema que pudo desarrollar la materia oscura, fue el mismo de éste colisionador, a excepción del tamaño... 

Saludos

*Creo que en la tele, y algo en internet.
**Lo vi en la tele, y lo tenían como en un especie de frasco, el tamaño de la materia oscura era de 1cm, mas o menos...


----------



## zeta_bola_1

tengo un problema, cuando le termino de explicar algo a mi abuela ya se olvido el principio. alguna tontera de hace 40 años si se acuerda, lo de recien no


----------



## morta

DJ T3 dijo:


> Por un momento pensé lo del agujero negro, pero por ahí* me enteré que "parece" que el centro de nuestra galaxia hay un lindo agujero negro(y quizás en el centro de las mayorías de ellas)....
> 
> Aunque por otro lado vi** un poquito de materia oscura, la cual la tenían en una maquina suspendida, porque si se llegaba a soltar, hacía "desaparecer" todo el establecimiento(y no se si mas). El sistema que pudo desarrollar la materia oscura, fue el mismo de éste colisionador, a excepción del tamaño...
> 
> Saludos
> 
> *Creo que en la tele, y algo en internet.
> **Lo vi en la tele, y lo tenían como en un especie de frasco, el tamaño de la materia oscura era de 1cm, mas o menos...



a)En casi todas las galaxias hay un agujero negro supermasivo en el centro. (mas especificamente una "singularidad")

b) Seguramente viste una minuscula gota (del orden del nanometro, 1 cm cubico de antimateria seria bastante peligroso a menos que sea en el codigo da vinci) de antimateria suspendida en campos electromagneticos, por que efectivamente de entrar en contacto con nuestra materia se aniquila transformandose en energia.

La materia oscura se denomina asi por que justamente de existir, no emite ningun tipo de radiacion, sin embargo se supone que existe por que eso explicaria la velocidad de expansion del universo, ya que el balance de materia visible no alcanza.


----------



## tiago

schuanstiger dijo:
			
		

> 5.000 millones de euros, con eso se acaba el hambre en África, gente que muere. Esto refleja una vez mas lo mierda que llega a ser el ser humano una vez mas.



Pues deja que te diga que el dinero invertido en investigación, bien invertido está.

El hambre en el mundo se puede paliar con el dinero que mueven los mercados financieros, los bancos, los poderosos. Con el dinero que se obtiene del tráfico de armas, el tráfico de drogas, la especulación y tantas otras cosas como se nos están pasando por la cabeza en éste momento.
Pero el dinero para investigación (Que es bien poco) es un dinero bien empleado, y como todos sabemos que los anteriormente mencionados no soltarán nunca una moneda para paliar la hambruna y demás, siempre nos queda la esperanza de que sí lo hagan los resultados de éstas investigaciones.

5.000 millones de Euros es lo que se meten en el bolsillo sólo cuatro de los cientos de sinverguenzas que tenemos al frente de la economía de mi país.
Aparte de eso, el jugador de futbol Eto'o cobra 20 millones al año, Agüero 12'5. etc... y ¿Que aportan?

Lo del acelerador me parece una baratija, para lo que puede aportar
Saludos.  fftopic:fftopic:


----------



## chclau

Por alguna razon, nos creemos una raza inteligente, pero mientras a muchos los enoja la plata que "se desperdicia" en investigacion, son incomparablemente muchos menos los que se enojan por la plata que gana un futbolista como Maradona o alguna estrellita descerebrada de Hollywood.

Lo menciono a Maradona a proposito porque como futbolista fue incomparable, pero es una [Palabra innecesariamente grosera] de persona, vicioso, bestia como pocos... pero manadas de personas "inteligentes" le perdonan todo eso sin problemas.

De inteligentes... tenemos bastante poco.


----------

